# [IC] Halfling Quest - Rooting Around



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Halfling Quest OOC
Halfling Quest RG

----

The sun beats down, a nice hot morning near the end of summer. Harvest should be coming in soon, and with harvest comes Festival, a thought that some of you relish more than others.

Similar to most other mornings in Amblestock, the town is quiet. The fishers already having been on the lake since before dawn, the farmers going through their daily routines of feeding their animals and checking their crops. The clang of Veryl's hammer on the anvil keeps a steady rhythm, like a water clock ticking. A few of the townsfolk are traveling in between the small shops which provide basic supplies. Some of the younger children play near the common well, kicking a small round sack filled with grains of rice back and forth between them.

Each of you was informed when you woke up, either by a small hand-written note or from your parents, that Mero wanted to have a word with you at noon. You are supposed to meet him at the Silver Horn Tavern within the hour.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2005)

Jerran stretches languidly in the morning sunlight.  He glances down at himself and pouting slightly, flicks an invisible dust mote off of his tunic.  He glances up at the sun for a moment, trying to judge the time and decides that he still has ages before he's supposed to be at this meeting thing.  

Normally he'd be at the inn, but he certainly didn't want anyone to get the idea that he had arrived early.  Enthusiasm breeds responsibility.  He shudders slightly to himself at the though and glances back up at the sun.  It hasn't moved.  He briefly considers ignoring the summons altogether and wandering off for a walk around the lake.  Still, perhaps there is a limit to how far he can push it. . . showing up five minutes late should be a good compromise.

He wanders over to the children and finds himself a perch on a fence where he sits and watches the antics of the young ones.  He feels a slight pang of regret for days gone past and his mind wanders as he stares out into the commons. . .


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 26, 2005)

Ringly's notice is delivered by Wellsly without a word. He reads it quietly and curses. Going to the tavern meant a trip to the center of town, a trek he did not look forward to. He didn't want to be seen, garnering either praise or scorn, both unwanted.

He did his morning chores, but his mind was on the matter at hand. He almost considered not going, feigning forgetfulness or illness or both, but in the end he decided that that course of action would be viewed as inappropriate, and his already precipitious reputation would likely undergo a agonizing turmoil as news of his behavior spread like wildfire among the mothers. By the time the gossip would return to his ears, it would be altered completely and egotistically unbearable.

So Ringly went, wearing simple clothing and holding no possessions except a few coppers in one pocket, walked to the Silver Horn. Head hung low, he tried to close his ears and eyes; if anyone saw him, it would be better if he didn't know. He sneaks into the tavern as inconspicously as possible, and looks up and about for the first time, trying to find Mero.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 26, 2005)

*crash* 
Eddie is woken up by a heavy wooded mug bouncing off his body.  He looks out of the cramped loft as his father yells: “Your in trouble now, you Lout.  Mero wants to see you!  Silver Horn, Now! ”  
He grabs up a bag of his stuff and flees the house, curses following him out the door.  Once out in the sun, Eddie slows down enjoying the fine day for a moment before his worries catch up with him. 
Now, why have I been summoned.... The spoons! 
He ditches them in an old sack under a bush and heads into town.  He considers scouting the tavern to see just how upset the constable is, but the sight of Jerran sitting on a fence staring at him suspiciously sends him scurrying inside the tavern.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 27, 2005)

Working around the farm with her brother, Kiylea has plenty of time to wonder why Amblestock's town constable sent for _her_. Surely not because she'd sneaked out of crotchety old Mrs. Mellar's social gathering last night? No one could find fault with that! Most of the guests would've loved to do the same thing! But complaining to Mero would be just like the woman.

As noon draws near Kiylea begins making her way into town, hoping this won't take long. Her path is far from direct. She follows a lazy zigzag pattern as she investigates whatever flashes of movement or sound catch her attention - an unusual trill from a meadowlark, a late blooming wildflower - trying to stave off the inevitable. But at last the tavern looms up before her, and with a sigh she enters.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 27, 2005)

Dawn found Alton up and finishing the last of his chores around the house. Not that he was up before his mother - Alon had given up trying to rise earlier than Talia. No matter how early he willed himself to wake, Talia was already up. This morning, as he sat down to break his fast, she smiled at him and said, "Eat up, love - I think you're in for a busy day." When Alton looked at her questioningly, she just smiled and poured him a steaming cup of tea. "Drink it while it's hot - it's your favourite, strawberry black."

Just then, there was a knock at the door. When Talia opened it, Jory Greenborough, one of the older members of the militia, stood there. "Letter for you, lad," he said to Alton.

"A letter? Who's it from?"

"The Constable, boy, so jump to it lively!"

"Thank you, Jory. I'll see you later at training."

"Oh, aye, I'll be there - but I don't know if you'll see me." The old man grinned at the puzzled young halfling before tipping his cap to Talia and striding from the room.

"Well, going to open it?" said Talia to her son. He stood, letter in hand, looking a lttle apprehensive, wondering just what this singular missive could mean. Mero had never written to him before.

"Uh, yes, of course." He hastened to do so, but was not much enlightened by what he found inside. It read, "Alton Highlea, Be at the Silver Horn Tavern at midday. Mero, Constable of Amblestock."

Midday - that gave him plenty of time to finish his work, and too much time to wonder just what was going on. He looked at his mother, who seemed to be enjoying his confusion. "What do you know about this?"

"Me? How could I know anything? You haven't even told me what it says." And without waiting for him to reply, she waltzed from the kitchen, saying over her shoulder, "Well, I'm off to work now. Give your father a hand - you know he wants to deliver those cabinets this morning."

So it was that, at a quarter to twelve, Alton set out for the Silver Horn, having put in a full morning of lugging and heaving, and only now, as he walked, with the leisure to say a swift, silent prayer to the Lady of the Woods.

When he arrived, he smiled at Kiylea, who was just entering the tavern herself. _"Strange to see her here at this time of the day,"_ he thought to himself. Then, nodding at Jerran, who sat nearby glowering at him, Alton took a deep breath and stepped inside.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 27, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles was up early, with harvest and festival fast approaching, the Greenbottle farm and brewery was a busy place.  It was a local joke that the reason Finnigan and Mya had so many children was because they needed the help to keep up with the demand for Greenbottle Ale.  Bubbles was dressed in simple skirts, brown over green, with a brown bodice her white, sleeved chemise puffing out around its edges.  She hadn’t quite gotten used to the bodices constraints yet, but the boys in the village really seemed to like it. It was funny, the kind of things that could strike a young Halfling male dumb. Bubbles blonde hair was meticulously braided in two long strands that dangled near the small of her back. Bubbles was proud of her hair.  Her brother Finn constantly hounded her to cut it.  “No good in a fight Bub.” He would say. “It’s to easy to grab.”  One time he even grabbed a strand and yanked on it…hard, but after Bubbles chocked him out with one of her braids, he refrained from ever doing that again.  It was late morning and Bubbles had just finished helping Perry load up the family wagon with the Silver Horns weekly delivery of Greenbottle Ale, when her dad approached.

Finnigan was also tall for a Halfling, but unlike Bubbles he had tasted a little too much of his own product and was rapidly gathering the hefty belly that many older Halfling males gain with age.  He still had a spry step and mischievous twinkle in his eye from his adventuring days though.

“Well Bubbles, it looks like you get to go into town a little early today.  The constable would like to see you and since I have to deliver this order to old Evan, why don’t you hop on in and we can go see what you did this time.”

Bubbles blushed a little and jumped up into the wagon. As far as she knew, she hadn’t done anything wrong…at least not that anyone knew about. It was beginning to get hot, but luckily her dad had build a makeshift cover to help protect the wagons contents and its drivers from direct sunlight in the summer and rain in the fall months. 

The wagon pulled out on to a small cobblestone road that lead off the Brewery grounds and onto the eastern road into town.  The jostle of the cart and jiggle of the green bottles of ale packed in back were familiar and comfortable sounds.  If not for Bubbles curiosity she may have been lulled to sleep by its movement.  Transporting glass was not a job that could be hurried, so her father let the small horses move at a slow, gentle pace.  Bubbles took in the familiar sights and sounds of Amblestock and its outlying farms, all in all this was turning out to be a good day for Bubbles.  She got out of working in the harsh sun and in a few minutes she would get to see Molle and talk about any local gossip around town that she had missed.

The wagon rolled into Amblestock around 10 minutes before noon.  Finnigan was waving and nodding to those that passed by, chatting up some of the locals as they went.  She pulled the wagon up to the Silver Horn just after Alton and Kiylea had entered.  She pointedly ignored Jerran who had been sitting on the fence near a group of children.  He wasn’t getting off that easy for hurting Molle’s feelings.

“Why don’t you go on in dear and see what the constable wants.  I’ll take care of the delivery today.” Her father said.

Bubbles beamed a smile at her dad. “Ok,” She said as she jumps down from the wagon and straightens out her skirts, making herself presentable.  The Silver Horn was like a home away from home to her, the smell of Meegan’s cooking was already pouring from the kitchen and she could hear voices drifting out from the front door.  Bubbles let her eyes adjust to the cool shade of the Silver Horn’s interior before spotting her friends and moving to greet them.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 27, 2005)

"Oh, uh, Bubbles ... hi! Gosh, you look wonderful today - uh, I mean ... it's good to see you ... er, how are you?" Alton is clearly captivated - that bodice indeed does wonders.

"So, any idea why we're here? I mean, look, there's Ringly - hello, Ringly - and young Eddie, and Kiylea, and me ... and you. We were just wondering what was going on."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2005)

Jerran pointedly watches Bubbles as she goes by, pointedly not looking at him.  He kills a few more minutes lazing on the fence before deciding that he has left it long enough.  He hops down off the fence and begins strolling towards the inn.  He opens the doors and steps inside, pausing a few moments to let his eyes adjust to the inside after the bright morning sun.  While he waits just inside the door he lets his eyes rove around the room and soon spots the congregation of young halflings.  That looks like the place.

Approaching from behind, he briefly considers Bubbles' very pinchable rear end, but decides to play it safe for today and instead hops on a bench and seats himself on a table near Kiylea.  He leans down and whispers in her ear.

"Good morning, what are we all doing here?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 27, 2005)

Ringly vigorously scratches his hair as he sees several of the villagers assembled in the interior of the tavern.

_I'm not alone in this request. What could that mean?

Well, for starters, the matter must not concern me, thank heavens. Secondly, there must be something we all have in -- ah. Our youth. But how could our youth possibly bind us to some contract with the constable? We were obviously not involved in some sort of mischief together; or at least I was not involved. Or perhaps...no, I doubt that I was framed._

At that moment another thought leapt to Ringly's mind. _What about our youth? The village always needs a next generation. Maybe they've finally taken to our collective upbringing._

Ringly keeps his thoughts to himself. "H-hi," he stammers, "Perhaps we should take the liberty of finding ourselves a table?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 27, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Ringly vigorously scratches his hair as he sees several of the villagers assembled in the interior of the tavern. "H-hi," he stammers, "Perhaps we should take the liberty of finding ourselves a table?"



"A table? Yes, why not. Well, looks like Kilyea and Jerran have beaten us to it.  Here, Bubbles," pulling out a bench, "here's a seat for you." Trying not to look too smitten. "So, does _anybody_ know why we're all here?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, Bubbles ... hi! Gosh, you look wonderful today - uh, I mean ... it's good to see you ... er, how are you?" Alton is clearly captivated - that bodice indeed does wonders.




_'Yep struck dumb'_

"Oh, why thank you Alton." Alton had always been a nice boy, Bubbles had had to work really hard to get him into trouble when they were kids, but she had always managed to find a way. "I am fine.  I haven't seen you around as much, been working alot?"  Bubbles knew something had happened recently to Alton.  He had been acting a little "different" lately, but she hadn't been able to put her finger on it and he didn't seem ready to talk to him about it.



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "So, any idea why we're here? I mean, look, there's Ringly - hello, Ringly - and young Eddie, and Kiylea, and me ... and you. We were just wondering what was going on."




Bubbles waved to the other young halflings. "Hello Ringly, Eddie, Kiylea." While they all knew each other it was a rather odd grouping of halflings.  Ringly and Kiylea were kind of loners and Eddie was so quiet most of the time you didn't even know he was around. "I have no idea Alton, I didn't even know about all this until about a half and hour ago."



			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> "Approaching from behind, he briefly considers Bubbles' very pinchable rear end, but decides to play it safe for today and instead hops on a bench and seats himself on a table near Kiylea. He leans down and whispers in her ear.




"Hello Jerran," It is apparent to those around that the greeting is only being made to be polite. "How's Sif?"  She had warned Molle, she really had, but the poor girl just wouldn't listen.  

_'All that humour and those devilishly good looks...oh and that voice, what a waste! He can be such a jerk sometimes.'_ Bubbles thought.  Jerran was a pretty good friend of her and her brothers and eventually she would let him off the hook for treating Molle the way he did, but not quite yet.



			
				Ringly said:
			
		

> "H-hi," he stammers, "Perhaps we should take the liberty of finding ourselves a table?"





			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "A table? Yes, why not. Well, looks like Kilyea and Jerran have beaten us to it. Here, Bubbles," pulling out a bench, "here's a seat for you." Trying not to look too smitten. "So, does anybody know why we're all here?"




"Such a gentalmen," She chides Alton and takes a seat across from Kiylea and Jerran. "No clue here.  Anyone else heard anything?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

Eddie enters the tavern, tensely with a hunted look on his face.  It changes to puzzlement as he sees the young halflings beginning to gather in the tavern,  he self consciously brushes at his wrinkled and stained clothing.  He gives small waves of greetings as they enter.  As the others take seats at a bench Eddie moves to the shadows of a nearby wall, behind Kiyela and Jerran.   Its obvious that none of the others know why they have been called, and he runs through the possibilities in a low voice that carries to the pair and the others with sharp ears. 
An inquisition? – then where is Log? He should be a prime suspect. 
A warning to the young of the village? 
A party?  Bubbles birthday is the closest, but still a few weeks away. 
his eyes linger on her until she meets his gaze, and he blushes as he looks away 
A project? – something to keep us busy, or something the town actually needs – prolly both. Yes a warning or a project, either way. 
The stiffness goes out of Eddie and his whole body relaxes. He slouches happily 
I wonder if they will feed us lunch...
*gurgle *rumble*


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 28, 2005)

Kiylea smiles back before entering the tavern; she and Alton aren't much alike on the outside, but for some time now she's sensed a common bond, though what it could be is still unclear to her. There's just this feeling she gets whenever Clara is showing them some new wonder of Yondalla's creation - a kind of spiritual resonance. Not that she's taken the time to really investigate it, especially since she's pretty sure Alton would call her crazy if he ever found out. He seems like a guy with his feet too firmly on the ground to put much stock in such things.

Once inside Kiylea takes a seat and watches in wonder and confusion as the other Halflings arrive. Bubbles or Jerran she might expect to see here, but Ringly, who dislikes hanging around town just as much as she does? Eddie, who's usually trying to stay as far away from Mero as possible? Very strange! She gives a half-wave in response to Bubble's greeting and a distracted nod to Jerran, who comes and sits near her.



			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> "Good morning, what are we all doing here?"




Don't you know? Kiylea looks surprised. You're the one who usually catches on to these things in advance. Then she falls silent as Bubbles and the others join them, listening with one ear to Eddie's running monologue and with the other to the conversation around her.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 28, 2005)

Ringly sits where a seat is available. He says nothing, but he scratches his head as his mind continues to assimilate the possibilities.

_Assuming we are here to embark on some sort of rite of passage, which seems to be the only plausible option at the moment, what sort of obstacles would they toss at us?

Is this something unique to us, or does every generation go through a similar trial?_

He stops scratching and begins to pick his nails.

_If the latter is true, then perhaps Wellsly will be able to provide some --- bah, better not go to him. His advice will result in our deaths. Mother, perhaps.

It seems more likely that the former is true; I have never heard of such a trial, or any rumors of such. If so, Mero will most likely attempt to kill two birds with the same stone - that is, task us with an issue all of Amblestock will benefit from...._


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2005)

Jerran leans back and shrugs in responce to Kiylea's questions.

"Sorry, this time I'm just as in the dark as everyone else."

He looks around for the marshall and addresses the next comment to the group at large.

"I guess answers shall have to await for the arrival of our host. . . wherever he has gotten himself to."

He smiles warmly at Bubbles as she joins them, despite the wintery look that she is passing his way.  He mentally rolls his eyes as she brings up Sif in an obvious attempt to make a dig at him.  But on the outside he simply treats the question as a polite inquiry.

"Good morning to you as well, my sweet.  I haven't actually seen Sif yet today, but I'm sure she's fine.  How're your knuckles feeling today?"

He grins widely as he asks this, and makes a great show of rubbing his jaw where their last encounter made it's mark.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

As the conversation ranges, the waft of food catches your attention as Meegan comes out through the kitchen door, trailed by Molle. Each carrying a platter twice the size of themselves deftly and placing it on the table.

Fresh baked sourdough rounds from the Highdumple bakery sit, each one as large as a kickball (roughly 6 inches diameter). Their tops cleanly sliced off and within their hollowed out shells steams what must be Meegan's classic Zesty Ginger Stew, including fresh ginger, chick peas, celery, carrots, potatos and scallions. Before the tray comes to a rest Eddie has nabbed one of the breadbowl stews and produced a spoon from somewhere, eating it with a wholesome abandon.

The second platter boasts an array of apples, pears and honeydew melon, alongside three full pitchers of ice cold spiced apple cider.

Molle gives a broad smile to Bubbles, "Hi Bubbles," she says happily, she then proceeds to begin filling five glasses full of cider placing one in front of each person except for Jerran, whom she fully ignores.

Meegan grins to the assembled, "you can be gettin' on with yer chatter, I'm not going to peep a word of it to your parents." She pauses, her large brown eyes giving an amused look to Molle, she then sets an empty glass down in front of Jerran without a word. "And no, I don't be know'n what Mero's got in mind fer the lot o'ya, so dun' be askin' me."

Gesturing for Molle to follow, Meegan disappears back into the kitchen, Molle gives a sheepish grin to Bubbles and follows her mother.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 28, 2005)

_Well, whatever conspiracy brought us here, at least it seems to be a friendly one!_ Kiylea is as fond of good food as any Halfling and digs in readily. She watches the little drama unfolding between Jerran, Molle and Bubbles with curiosity, not sure what's going on but not inclined to care. She's more interested in what Ringly's pondering. _He could think the autumn leaves off the trees - I bet he'll be the first one to figure out why we're here._ She nods in agreement with her own thoughts, then looks behind her momentarily. Come on over to the table and eat, Eddie - you don't want to spill your drink. She makes room on the bench and motions him to take it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2005)

Jerran looks down at his empty glass, then over at the pitchers of cider, and finally around the table at the filled glasses of his companions.  He doesn't even pretend to hide his moves as he calmly reaches across the table and exchanges Alton's full glass for his empty one.  He takes a long drink from the cool cider and then lowers the glass again.  He nods his thanks to the youngster.

"Thanks."

His left hand flicks out and nabs an apple from a tray even as his right produces a knife from somewhere on his body.  He begins idly peeling the apple in long, continous strands that he drops into his mouth as they seperate from the apple.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 28, 2005)

Ringly's eyebrows are raised by the sudden appearance of delicious food. He is physically reminded that he hasn't eaten today yet, having been too avid to finish a good book in the morning, and then spending the rest of it deciding whether or not to come.

He grips the cider, raises it a few inches, and makes an imaginary toast with friends he doesn't have. _To raised spirits and lowered wits_

And he drinks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Kiylea, Eddie says with a grateful smile as he slides in beside her.  He fills his glass with the cider and scoops up the last drips of the spicy stew. Emboldened by the acceptance of his peers,  he speaks I think Mero may want us for some project, prolly something that will take up the time until harvest.  What bothers me is why no adults have been told anything about it. 
He blushes and falls silent.  
_That sword that I have been practicing with was left out a few weeks ago, and Mero hasn’t taken notice of its absence.  Did he want me to have it or was it meant for Log?  I wonder if Mero has intensified the training of the others.  _
He raises his glass in response to Ringly.  Holding it up for a second in case another wants to make a toast.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Molle gives a broad smile to Bubbles, "Hi Bubbles," she says happily, she then proceeds to begin filling five glasses full of cider placing one in front of each person except for Jerran, whom she fully ignores.




"Hi Molle," Bubbles fights back a smile at Molle's placement of glasses.  She wanted to talk to Molle longer, but knew better than to keep her away from her chores.  Meegan was like a second mother to Bubbles, but she took her (and everyone elses) duties around the Tavern very seriously and had a hickery switch in the kitchen to help her back it up.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Meegan grins to the assembled, "you can be gettin' on with yer chatter, I'm not going to peep a word of it to your parents." She pauses, her large brown eyes giving an amused look to Molle, she then sets an empty glass down in front of Jerran without a word. "And no, I don't be know'n what Mero's got in mind fer the lot o'ya, so dun' be askin' me."
> 
> Gesturing for Molle to follow, Meegan disappears back into the kitchen, Molle gives a sheepish grin to Bubbles and follows her mother.




Bubbles gives Molle a little wave as she dissapears into the kitchen and turns her attention back to the group, listening to the conversation.



			
				Ringly said:
			
		

> He grips the cider, raises it a few inches, and makes an imaginary toast with friends he doesn't have. To raised spirits and lowered wits
> 
> And he drinks.




Bubbles giggles a bit at Ringly's toast and raises her glass as well.



			
				Eddie said:
			
		

> "Thanks Kiylea,"
> 
> Eddie says with a grateful smile as he slides in beside her. He fills his glass with the cider and scoops up the last drips of the spicy stew. Emboldened by the acceptance of his peers, he speaks
> 
> "I think Mero may want us for some project, prolly something that will take up the time until harvest. What bothers me is why no adults have been told anything about it."




"Oh, I'm sure they know something is up.  But your right the question is what and what kind of project would they need all of us for."  Bubbles ponders this while absentmindedly playing with the end of one of her braids.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 28, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He doesn't even pretend to hide his moves as he calmly reaches across the table and exchanges Alton's full glass for his empty one. He takes a long drink from the cool cider and then lowers the glass again. He nods his thanks to the youngster.



Alton doesn't say anything. He simply puts his hand on his chin, and his finger across his lips as he watches Jerran's latest performance. Staring at him for some seconds, he then looks to the others, and raises his (newly filled) glass in response to Ringly's toast.

Reaching for the food, Alton then eats heartily, listening and offering the odd comment, as he sets himself to wait for Mero's arrival.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 28, 2005)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm sure they know something is up.  But your right the question is what and what kind of project would they need all of us for."




Kiylea grimaces slightly at the thought of giving up her precious free time. Especially to work on some 'project,' which was probably just a poorly-disguised excuse to keep a closer eye and heavier hand on the community's young adults. _For our own good - ugh. I'll go nuts. I'll climb up Old Brambleroot and never come down._ She glances over at Ringly, hoping he has a different solution to the mystery.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 28, 2005)

Ringly sighs inside. A gesture that had meant to be kept to himself ended up being noticed by everyone. Everything he did, people always knew about, it that made him uncomfortable to say the least. But that was no surprise. He was always uncomfortable around other people.

"Perhaps Mero wants to tell us something. Tradition; something of that nature. One can hardly be sure, of course..."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 30, 2005)

Kiylea brightens a bit at this new suggestion. _That wouldn't be too bad... I hope._


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

As Ringly trails off the door swings open and in waltzes Mero Brandworthy, his dark brown hair beginning to gray around the temples. The glint of the midday sun shines off of his steel chain shirt, his finely worked longsword at his hip. He smiles warmly at the assemblage, "good to see that you all made it without too much trouble," shooting a look towards Jerran.  Mero could almost make Jerran have a run for his money in the looks department, despite his age.

“I would imagine that you are all wondering, why you’ve been called here as a group. And I also imagine some of you were reluctant in coming,” he says smiling at Kiylea and Ringly, “but we have a slight problem, and Alton suggested I round up some of the youngsters to take care of it considering Clara and Coyo are unavailable at the moment.”

 Pausing for a moment, he seems to be waiting for the expectant interruption and eruption of questions.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerran smirks slightly at Mero's comments about everyone having arrived.  He sheathes his knife with a flourish and take a large bite of his now peeled apple.  However, his grin fades at the mention of work that needs to be done.  He swallows his mouthful of apple and looks slightly ill.  He raises his hand, but speaks without waiting to be aknowledged.

"Please sir, may I be excused?  I have a medical condition you see.  I'm allergic to Bubbles. . . if I spend too long around her I tend to break out in a black and blue rash."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 31, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I'm allergic to Bubbles. . . if I spend too long around her I tend to break out in a black and blue rash."



Alton frowns at Jerran's 'witty' comment - and his usual, predictable attempt to get out of doing anything constructive. "Oh, keep quiet Jerran! You wouldn't be so bruised if you weren't always so 'rash'."

Then the rest of Mero's comment registers ...



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "... we have a slight problem, and Alton suggested I round up some of the youngsters to take care of it ..."



"Huh? I did? When? What problem ... oh ...   you mean Cleric Alton. I see. ... What do you want us to do?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jan 31, 2005)

Something Clara and Coyo would normally take care of? Kiylea's eyes widen. Maybe a dangerous wild animal had come down from the mountains - no, she's pretty sure she would've heard about that. Maybe... but her train of thought is interrupted by Alton's dig at Jerran, which she can't help giggling quietly about. Then she refocuses and waits impatiently for Mero to explain.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 31, 2005)

Eddie slouches making himself smaller and watches Mero out of the corner of his eye. He listens   but is mostly watching body language. He tenses ready to act the moment Mero is distracted. 
He casualy takes an apple from the tray, and waits for the others to ask questions.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerran gives Alton a fake smile and a rude gesture before turning to Kiylea and her giggles.

"You're not helping."

He turns back to Mero.

"Seriously, whatever it is needs doing would probably get done quicker without me. . .
. . . I've got a bad back, you know. . .
. . . I've just come down with the orcish flu?
. . . I've got a previous engagement?
. . . I have to attend my Grandmother's funeral?"

This last one is obviously pushing it, as one of his grandmothers has been dead for decades and the other is a rather nice old (but still very healthy) lady who is fond of liberally dispensing ginger snap cookies to the village youngsters.

Jerran sighs as all of his excuses fall flat on deaf ears.

". . . bugger.  All right, what is this mysterious 'problem'?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 31, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran smirks slightly at Mero's comments about everyone having arrived.  He sheathes his knife with a flourish and take a large bite of his now peeled apple.  However, his grin fades at the mention of work that needs to be done.  He swallows his mouthful of apple and looks slightly ill.  He raises his hand, but speaks without waiting to be aknowledged.
> 
> "Please sir, may I be excused.  I have a medical condition you see.  I'm allergic to Bubbles. . . if I spend too long around her I tend to break out in a black and blue rash."




Bubbles stifles a laugh a Jerran. "Oh, just sit there and be quiet or I have a feeling that rash of yours is about to breakout."  Her voice is less venomous and more playful.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> “I would imagine that you are all wondering, why you’ve been called here as a group. And I also imagine some of you were reluctant in coming,” he says smiling at Kiylea and Ringly, “but we have a slight problem, and Alton suggested I round up some of the youngsters to take care of it considering Clara and Coyo are unavailable at the moment.”




"Alton?"  Bubbles voice is questioning as well as a annoyed. "You knew about this all along?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

"My father Alton asked me, this one," he pats Alton on the shoulder, "is as truthfully bewildered as he seems."  He seems to be mostly ignoring Jerran's little escapade, although the one about his grandmother gets a good laugh out of him. As and if things calm down for a moment, "some of the farmers out past the Greenbottle Brewery have been complaining about some creature rooting up their crop. And with harvest and Festival on the way, losing a good amount of their crop would definately put a sour note to all of it."

He pauses, perhaps mentally visualizing Jerran and his 'rash', picking up an apple, he continues "now I figured that most of you, despite some differences can get along well enough. Kiylea, I'm suriprised you hadn't heard of the problem, perhaps you spend a little too much time up Old Brambleroot and not listening to your neighbors, although I'm glad you did make it. With Clara and Coyo out of town, the skills you've garnered from your father and them will surely be of great value here."

He takes a bite out of the apple, letting it stir around in their heads for a moment as he chews.

"So, whatever this thing is, that is causing a small ruckus over in the fields apparently only visits at night. So, you've the rest of the day to be free and gather what you need, but I advise you camp out by the western edge of the forest before night falls. That way you can keep an eye on things once it gets late."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerran shrugs mentally.  This could have been a lot worse.  Okay, so spending his evening sitting in a damp field somewhere wasn't exactly his idea of a good time, but at least there wasn't any heavy lifting or continuous labor going on.  He takes a sip from his cup and swishes it in his mouth thoughtfully.  Perhaps he could charm Meegan into giving up a jug of the cider . . . for the group, of course.  Then he'd just lie around the field, drinking and laughing and having a good time.  Perhaps even poke around in the bushes a little in a show of effort.  Whatever had been bugging the farmers probably wouldn't even bother the fields with a bunch of people around.  Hmmm. . . participating would make it look like he was actually helping out, without having to actually do anything remotely strenuous.  All in all, not too shabby.  This could have been a lot worse.

Jerran's face goes from a resigned dissapointed appearance through a thoughtful look and finally finishes with a smile and a small gleam in his eye as the cog wheels turn in his head.  He returns his glass to the table and claps his hands together.

"No problem, Marshall.  You can count on me, always glad to help out the community."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 1, 2005)

An animal tearing up crops? That sounded vaguely familiar.... oh, of course! It was a topic of conversation at Mrs. Mellar's. Kiylea had chalked it up to a prank or a neighborly dispute that was getting out of hand; no animal she knows of would do such a thing. But it was easy enough to clear up. There should be tracks... marks of digging tools... plenty of evidence. A good look around in daylight was certainly called for. They could talk to the farm owners too... but she'd leave that to Jerran or Bubbles or Alton. The fields for her! A fleeting curiosity as to how Mero knew about climbing old Brambleroot passes through her mind, but she decides to come back to it later. Outside. _My head works better where there's room to think._
I can go out there and take a look around right now, she says eagerly, half-rising from her seat as if anticipating a race for the door.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2005)

Eddie looks conflicted for a while, a variety of expressions sliding across his shadowed face.
Finally light dawns.   
_That was a serious lot of overthinking I did.  Lots of worrying about a little. of course if I dont worry about it it will actually happen.  I dont really want to spend the night out in the fields, and the farmers we will be helping would prolly not be able to provide much of a reward, after a six way split.  _
Um which farms? This is something that militia might be called to do right? and they get paid 2 silver a day, right ?
suddenly embaressed he takes a pear and starts polishing it.   

OoC: Local Knowledge +5 for details on farms, Sleight of hand +7 pocketing fruit.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 1, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> I can go out there and take a look around right now, she says eagerly, half-rising from her seat as if anticipating a race for the door.



"Wait, Kiylea. It would probably be better if we all went together," - this said while looking steadily at Jerran (_"Always ready to help out the community, my foot."_) - "and I, for one, would really like to go home and get my gear. If we * do* run into something dangerous, we'd better be prepared. If it's a wayward goat - well, we can all have a good laugh about it - but if it's something more serious, we'll be glad we took the time to get ready."

"Why don't we meet back here in an hour. That'll give us all time to collect what we need and get back here. Then we can go and talk to the farmers, and have a good look around while it's still light."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2005)

Jerran reaches across the table and selects a stew bowl and a spoon.

"Why don't we make it an hour and a half.  I'm going to have lunch."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 1, 2005)

Ringly said nothing, as usual; he had the customary urges of 'I'll have this done no time, Marshall' and 'Shall we get going?', but had learned a long time ago that such outbursts were inappropriate.

He had heard nothing of the disturbance in the farms. Studying was simply far too time-consuming. He doubted it was anything truly dangerous, or the Marshall would not banded together a group of unpredictable young adults to do the job. That being said, the real challenge was being in the company of these other people for such a long time...


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 1, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran reaches across the table and selects a stew bowl and a spoon.
> 
> "Why don't we make it an hour and a half.  I'm going to have lunch."



"No, let's make it an hour - and if you haven't finished your lunch, well, the rest of us will just have to cope. Won't we, Bubbles?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2005)

Jerran grins as Alton walks right into his plan.

"Excellent plan, Alton.  You guys get going out there, and I'll join you just as soon as I'm ready."

He takes a mouthful of the stew and then reaches out for a melon which he sets down next to his plate as he eats in no particular rush.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 2, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "Wait, Kiylea. It would probably be better if we all went together," - this said while looking steadily at Jerran ("Always ready to help out the community, my foot.") - "and I, for one, would really like to go home and get my gear. If we do run into something dangerous, we'd better be prepared. If it's a wayward goat - well, we can all have a good laugh about it - but if it's something more serious, we'll be glad we took the time to get ready."
> 
> "Why don't we meet back here in an hour. That'll give us all time to collect what we need and get back here. Then we can go and talk to the farmers, and have a good look around while it's still light."




"Kiylea, Alton's right.  You are probably the most qualified for the task at hand, but IF this is something dangerous we wouldn't want you to be out there by your self with no help."   Bubbles is very serious now, which may have suprised some of the halflings at the table that do not know her well and have never seen her at work other than the Silver Horn.



			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> Jerran reaches across the table and selects a stew bowl and a spoon.
> 
> "Why don't we make it an hour and a half. I'm going to have lunch."






			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "No, let's make it an hour - and if you haven't finished your lunch, well, the rest of us will just have to cope. Won't we, Bubbles?"






			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> Jerran grins as Alton walks right into his plan.
> 
> "Excellent plan, Alton. You guys get going out there, and I'll join you just as soon as I'm ready."
> 
> He takes a mouthful of the stew and then reaches out for a melon which he sets down next to his plate as he eats in no particular rush.




Bubbles rolls her eyes at Jerran's comments and turns to Mero. "Constable, would you be so kind as to lock Jerran up for say..oh and hour?  That way he won't run off and fall asleep in any out of the way corner." She gives Mero a wink as her back is turned to the group then turns back to face them again.  "Would you guys mind meeting me at the Brewery instead? Since it is on the way anyway.  That way I won't have to make father take a second trip today?  Kiylea, if you would like you could ride out with me and get a quick lay of the land before the rest of the group arrives?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Jerran shakes his head at Bubbles' retort.

"It's no use locking me up, Bubbles.  Believe it or not, I also have supplies that I need to gather before we go traipsing off into the woods."

He doesn't say anything more, but seems to have relented the issue as he begins eating his stew with more gusto and carves a resaonably sized slice of the melon to eat, returning most of it to the tray.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 2, 2005)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Kiylea, if you would like you could ride out with me and get a quick lay of the land before the rest of the group arrives?"




"Uhh... yeah. I _would_ like to." Kiylea is starting to realize that Bubbles has more common sense than most stories about her indicate.  "But can I run back home first and get a few things?"


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 2, 2005)

Kiylea said:
			
		

> "Uhh... yeah. I would like to." Kiylea is starting to realize that Bubbles has more common sense than most stories about her indicate. "But can I run back home first and get a few things?




"Sure, my dad still needs to finish up with Evan before we can leave anyway."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

Smiling knowingly, "alrighty then, you all seem to be getting the whole thing in order on your own. So I will leave you to it, if you need anything I'll be down by Veryl's."  Mero nods to the youngsters, pauses, shakes his head then on his way out says, "I'll want to hear all about it tomorrow, and don't be tearing up the crops, I'm sure Mrs. Mellar is as proficient with a switch as Meegan is." The door swings shut behind him with a slight whoosh and a clink as the latch falls back into place.

As if on cue, the door to the kitchen pops open and Meegan strides in, an empty platter in her hand, she begins snatching up the empty plates and glasses. "Don't be sittin round here, Mero said to be gettin' a move on.  Molle," she calls back into the kitchen, "these dishes aren't going to wait 'round all day. And tell that old shyster of a grandfather of yours that he better not be thinking of sneakin' off with Annie again, we're supposed to have a private party here tonight." She finishes piling the empty plates and glasses onto the platter and swings it up with practiced ease, on her way into the kitchen she turns her head back, "good luck to the six of you.  And don't you dare be sitting there polishing your glasses when I come back out here."  Disappearing into the kitchen, the door swings back and forth for a moment upon its double hinge.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 2, 2005)

Ringly takes another sip from his mug, then sets it down and rises.

"You'll have to excuse me," he says.

He collects himself, stretches his legs to get the blood flowing back into his brain, and turns to leave after a quick, "I'll be there on time."

It wasn't really any rush that prompted him to leave - it was a desire to rescue himself from the social purgatory. At any rate, he needed to pick up some food and a good book from Wellsly's abode before setting off. He also brings his spellbook and a few other tidbits, just in case something went wrong.

In an hour, he meets up with the others at the Brewery, his mind lost in some far-away author's world.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Jerran sighs as his plate is whisked out from under him just as he empties it.  He finishes off the last of his cider and puts the glass down before standing up from his bench.  He wanders out of the inn, waving his farewell to the others, but remaining silent.  Once he reaches his home, he hustles up the stairs after a quick greeting to his mother.

Once in his room he changes from his nicer clothes that he wore to the meeting into a rather more ragged set that he wears when he can't get out of gardening chores.  He looks around the room for anything else he might need, and his gaze stops on the trunk at the foot of his bed.  He opens it up and considers the contents.  

He picks up the well worn crossbow that he used to take with him on the road for trading trips.  He looks at it thoughtfully for a second and is just about to return it to the trunk when an image flashes through his mind of him valiently saving Bubbles from some angry critter, and her gratitude overflowing like. . . well, overflowing like her bodice really.  Smiling to himself at the image he tosses the crossbow onto his bed along with the case of bolts.  

However, it isn't long before the image of the same critter dodging his shot and ripping into him runs through his mind as well.  Frowning at this image, he reaches once more into the trunk and starts donning the suit of leather armor which he has retrieved.

Once he is all dressed and kitted out, he hangs the crossbow across his back and wanders back downstairs.  He grabs one of his parents' lanterns and heads out to meet the others at the inn.  Standing waiting outside the brewery he actually strikes quite a heroic image as the wind whipping through the village catches his hair, causing it to ripple dramatically.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Excellent plan, Alton. You guys get going out there, and I'll join you just as soon as I'm ready."



Alton grimaces to himself. _"Well, I fell into that one. Still, it was a no-win for me from the start. It's lucky that Bubbles knows how to handle Jerran - and that I'm used to looking like a fool!"_

_"Bubbles. I wish she'd asked *me* to ride out there with her - still, it's good that she and Kiylea will get to know one another better. If there *is* any trouble, we need to know that we can trust one another. I just wish I could say the same for Jerran."_

Alton stirs, rises from his seat and says his farewells to those remaining in the tavern. He thanks Meegan for the meal and leaves.

Alton goes home and picks up all his gear. Determined not to be caught unprepared, he dons armour and shield and sets his weapons at his hips - longsword at his left, mace at his right, bow slung over his shoulder, dagger in his belt. He briefly debates leaving his carving tools behind, then shrugs and stows them in his backpack. _"Who knows - there may be some quiet time."_ Hefting the heavy shield, he goes out to the kitchen and there leaves a note for his mother. He doesn't know where his father is.

He makes his way to the Brewery - savouring the chance for some silence on the way. _"Lady, help me to serve you this day. Help us all to do your will."_ If there is an answer, he doesn't hear it. Still, he is heartened - and excited - and arrives in good time to meet with the others.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 3, 2005)

"I'll return in about half an hour, then," Kiylea calls to Bubbles while heading for the door. Once outside she breaks into a jog, and by way of a few shortcuts soon arrives at the Tangleweb farmhouse. Donning her outdoor gear is as easy as breathing by now - leather armor, waterskin, backpack, dagger, flint and steel, lamp and bedroll are all in their places in a flash. She also picks up a roll of hemp rope from the barn and nabs some bread, cheese, jerky and fruit from the kitchen. Then comes the choice of weapons; Kiylea almost automatically grabs her bow and quiver, but leaves both sling and javelins behind. _Whatever's causing the trouble can't be too dangerous if it only attacks defenseless crops._ Finally she grabs her walking stick and sets off once again for the Silver Horn, arriving within her promised time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2005)

Grabbing up one last fruit Eddie heads for the door.  Absently forgetting his goodbyes. 
_Horsefeathers, how am I supposed to get dads old armor while he is still awake? I hoped the promise of coin would do the trick.  But I cant beg for it. I guess the truth, well with a few modifications. _
Mom, Dad Im back Mero wants a bunch of us youngsters to stand guard over the Mellar’s House tonight.  And he is paying us a silver a piece! Oh and Im going to need your old armor.  Eddie dashes past his fathers chair and climbs nimbly up to his loft, pulling down his sword wrapping up his bedding and grabing his tools.
WHAT!!?  MERO IS CALLING YOU TO SEVICE? I DON’T BELIEVE IT.  MORE LIKELY YOURRE TURNING HIGHWAYMAN ON US.  WELL THAT’S TO BAD I LOST THE KEY TO THAT CHEST YEARS AGO.  YOU LOWDOWN GOOD FOR NOTHING......HEY GET AWAY FROM THAT!!!  YOU CANT JUST…. Eddie jimmies the chest open with practiced ease and pulls out the armor.  As Eddie heads for the door in the momentary silence His mom stops him at the door please don’t go, death is coming, I know it, its starting why wont people believe me. *sob*  Ross is going to die. she starts cryining and holds his sleeve. Its okay mom I’ll watch his back.  _Even though he died before I was born._
Eddie tries to reassure her, but as his dad starts getting worked up again Eddie finally pulls himself away.  He gives a big sigh and stops just out of view of the cottage to recover, wiping at his face.  Finally he situates his equipment.  He arrives, slightly late at the Brewery.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Gathering up the things you have decided to take along, you all eventually end up at the Greenbottle Brewery. Finnigan is inside with Almose cleaning up a spill caused by a supposed accident, although Bubbles says it was really Mal who was too inebriated and knocked over a barrel which was in the process of being filled.

You sit on the woven adirondack furniture adorning the porch, waiting for the last person to show up, which happens to be Eddie, who seems a bit shaken up but in good shape.

Mrs. Mellar's farm is about a fifteen minute walk west from here, she lives with her husband Clyde. Her four children with their families have taken up residence around there as well, generating a small commune of farms. Wellsly lives a little farther north of the Mellar's, keeping generally to himself.









*OOC:*


Your ball.  If there is anything you would like more info on, or more prompting, let me know in the OOC thread.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 4, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

The ride back to Greenbottle Brewery was pleasant.  Bubbles makes small talk with Kiylea as they ride in the back of Finnigin's cart.  Kiylea seems to enjoy the ride, but is a hard person to read.  Bubbles can tell that she has a tremendous appreciation for the outdoors and likes to be outside as much as Bubbles likes the Silver Horn. (ooc) (Let me know if I over step my bounds on your character, if I do just beat me down in ooc.  (/ooc).  The cart gently rolls off the main road and onto the wagon path leading up to the Brewery.  Many halflings are running to and fro getting things ready for the upcoming harvest festival.  Finnigan stops the cart before the Greenbottles home.

"Out ya go Little ones!  I need to take this thing back to the stables and get the ponies back in there place."

Bubbles and Kiylea hop out and watch her father and the cart disappear around back.

"You can come in if you like or just roam around and get a good lay of the land.  I need to go change.  I don't think this would make good camping attire."  She gives Kiylea a little laugh while looking at her bodice and skirts. "I'll be right back. Oh, and if Jerran gets here before I get back, can you keep an eye on him.  Idon't think we want him nicking any bottles of Ale.  We will likely need our wits about us."  With that she darts into the house. Leaving Kiylea to follow or not, depending on her wants. 

Bubbles returns about 20 minutes later.  She is waring brown leather breeches tucked into soft comfortable boots.  A chain shirt covers her torso with the white sleeves of her blouse billowing out its sleeves.  Two shortswords are belted to her waist and a backpack with some supplies is thrown over one shoulder. "Well Kiylea, have you spent any time out by the Mellar's farm?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 4, 2005)

Impatient to get on with the adventure task, Alton stands up as soon as Eddie arrives.

"Well, since we're all here, let's go to the Mellars' farm. That way we'll have plenty of time to speak with them and to look around the fields. I guess one of the things we should find out is just whose fields have been affected. Uh, what do you think, Jerran? Would you be prepared to act as our spokesman? You're good at communicating with people."

"Kiylea, like Bubbles said, you're probably the best one of us to examine the ground for some sign of what has been digging it up. Can any of us help you with that task, or is it best if we keep out of your way while you look?"

"Ringly, you're really good at working out puzzles and so on. It'd be good if you could coordinate our efforts."

Alton stops talking, suddenly aware of how he seems to be bossing everyone around. Blushing a bit, he then mumbles, "At any rate, I think it would be good for us to work together as a team. You know - recognising and encouraging each other's strengths."

"Um ... what do you think?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 5, 2005)

"Coordinate? Well, I don't see what you could mean by that. Puzzles, maybe, but I don't foresee any of that with this type of menial search and destroy. To be honest with you all, I don't foresee any sort of 'danger' at all. If there was a real threat - the constable would not have sent a group of mismatched 'children' to solve the problem."

"Rather, this is a simple case of removing us, even if temporarily, from a position in which we were detrimental at large (*here he reflexively glances at Eddie*), to a position where we could be helpful to Amblestock. That being said, if we all proceed with care and calmness, we can wrap this up and be home before we know it."

Ringly smiles. "Just my take."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 5, 2005)

Kiylea spends most of their trip asking about the Greenbottles’ delivery runs and what dangers they’ve faced on the roads. She seems to grow more relaxed the further they get from town, waving at friends and enjoying her companions’ stories. But once Bubbles goes inside the house it’s all business: time to get an idea of what the group is up against.

She searches out the best vantage points in the vicinity and takes stock of her surroundings, trying to spot anything unusual and simultaneously looking for a good place to camp. She makes sure to stay away from Ma and Pa Mellar’s place, though. Going back there voluntarily after such a successful escape would be wrong somehow. When the time for everyone else to arrive draws near, she heads back. Bubbles’ new outfit gets a decided thumbs up - much more practical. Kiylea especially likes the chain shirt and examines it while she fills Bubbles in on her findings. 

Alton is briefed as well when he arrives. This is the first time she has seen his shield, and it brings a sort of realization. _He also serves the Lady… and not just with words, but with weapons if need be. That is the bond we share._ She listens to him now with a new respect.



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "Um ... what do you think?"




“Sounds great!” Kiylea replies with an enthusiastic smile. “Eddie, I think you could help me out if you want to come - your eyes are sharper than mine sometimes. But I’ll go alone if you want to do something else.”

OoC: Climb +5, Knowledge (geography) +3, Knowledge (nature) +5, Search +1, Spot +4, Survival +6... hmmm... anything else I should include?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2005)

Despite himself, Jerran finds himself nodding along with Alton's assignments, they seem like fairly good sense despite the fact that he seems to have apointed himself Yondalla's gift to leadership.  However, Ringly's comment about the work warrants an actual response.  He grins widely to soften the words, but he seems mostly serious about what he's saying.

"Now, I'm all for finishing work quickly, but this job isn't going to go any faster no matter what we do.  Part of the task is to watch over the fields at night and make sure nothing gets into the crops.  You're stuck with us all night.  Even if we think we solve the problem, we need to stick around because I'm not going to be telling Mero that the crops are ruined because we thought we'd fixed everything and went home early.  And if I'm spending my night out here, I'll be damned if I'm going to be here by myself.  So, relax and get yourself settled.  We're in for the long haul."

Once he's finished with his speech, Jerran nods to the others and sets off to the nearest farmhouse as per Alton's instructions.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 5, 2005)

"Okay Kiylea, its a little crowded in here. Lets go."  curtly, glowering at Alton, Eddie is ready to head out the door.  
_What is My strength Alton?  If yours is leading, you need more work.  Now where did that thought come from? Alton means well and has never gotten me angry at him before, besides someone needs to decide these things. It couldnt have anything to do with....Nah.  I must just be a little worried about tonight. _ He nods  his agreement with Rigley's words and then with Jerrans as well.   On his way out he whispers to Alton, Good plan, we have ‘bout 4 hours till sunset, um should we meet somewhere? 

OCC: Search +6, Listen +5, Survival +3


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 5, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> On his way out he whispers to Alton, Good plan, we have ‘bout 4 hours till sunset, um should we meet somewhere?



"Oh, good idea, Eddie! I didn't think of that. Thank you. Maybe we should meet at the Mellar's farmhouse an hour before sunset. Do you think that would give us time to set up before it got dark?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

*Wednesday - Early Afternoon*

As you all spread out to take care of particular tasks, you check the sun for a moment, it is still high in the sky and will be quite a while before it sets. Eddies estimation is actually very short, you have more like six hours of sunlight left. It is summer after all and only a couple hours after noon.

Eddie and Kiylea begins to comb the edge of the fields, looking for any signs of recent incursion. It takes a good hour or two before they find a number of split-hoof prints, leading from the forest into the fields. With some more examination, Kiylea discerns, once she follows the prints into the fields, that it was most likely a boar of some kind that was uprooting crops.

Kiylea picks out a couple good trees she figures would get a good vantage point from, most of the houses and barns are too far from the treeline to be a good place to watch from as Eddie points out.

Alton, Ringly, Jerran and Bubbles begin their stroll between the various Mellar houses, hoping to get an idea of which farms have been having trouble, what types of crops have been targetted and so on.

Approaching Lyra Mellar's house, Jerran strides up confidentantly and raps on the door, a self-assured grin on his face. You hear a woman call out from inside, "just a second..." In a moment the door is drawn open and Mrs. Mellar looks upon the assembled group slightly confused as to what four the villages youngsters would be doing knocking on her door. "Oh! I wasn't expecting anyone, I'm sorry the place is a mess but do come in," gesturing for the four of you to enter. When she says the place is a mess, you can barely imagine what it would mean for it to be clean, everything seems inextricably well-placed, not a speck of dust can be seen. "Now, what can I do to help you all?  Sit, sit."  She beckons you over to a oak table large enough to seat eight.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 7, 2005)

Kiylea attaches a knotted length of rope to the trunk of the most promising tree at about the halfway mark, hoping it will make getting up (or down) quicker and safer. Then she begins setting up their campsite nearby. "Hey, Eddie? Would you mind if I stayed here instead of meeting the others with you in a few hours? I know you'd have to guide them here yourself, but you can handle it and I just couldn't stand being in Lyra Mellar's place again. It's too... perfect. Ugh." She shudders, mostly for dramatic effect, then laughs. "_Please_ Eddie?"

OoC: Use rope +3


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Jerran politely waves aside all of Mrs. Mellar's concerns over the state of her house.  He gives her a friendly smile and takes a seat at the table, gesturing for herself and the others to join him.

"Hopefully we won't take up much of your time, Mrs. Mellar.  We understand that you've been having some trouble up here with critters digging in your fields.  Mero has asked us to look into it for you.  So we were simply wondering if you could tell us anything about the troubles.  You know, where it happens, anything unusual you've seen, anything that comes to mind that might help us help you."

After he finishes he steeples his hands in front of him and gives her a smile like he is sure that her help will provide invaluable, no matter how trivial it may seem.  It's an encouraging and friendly look, designed to put the slightly flustered woman at ease.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2005)

When Lyra Mellar appears at the door, Alton opens his mouth to greet her and explain why they are there, then closes it with a snap when he remembers that he's just asked Jerran to handle the information gathering. He follows the others into the immaculate house and, suddenly feeling foolish in armour and shield in the midst of this domestic tranquility, moves to sit quietly at the table.

Unfortunately, his scabbard scrapes against a low table in the centre of the room, and when he whirls around, horrified, to see if he's done any damage, the edge of his shield catches a vase of flowers and sweeps it to the floor. Bubbles, however - perhaps because she knows how clumsy Alton can be - is on hand to make a quick dive for the vase, and in one smooth motion plucks it from the air and replaces it on the sideboard from which Alton knocked it. Miraculously, Mrs Mellar gives no sign that she has noticed anything untoward in her precious home.

Blushing furiously, Alton then sits at the table - too flustered even to pull out a chair for Bubbles or for Mrs Mellar.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Deftly snatching the vase out of mid air Bubbles places it back back on the sideboard with a relieved sigh. She takes a quick glance to see if Mrs. Mellar notices anything.  By the looks of it she does not.  

At Jerrans encouragement Bubbles takes a seat next to him and across from Alton and Mrs Mellar.

_'Just when Alton starts to suprise me he does something like that. Such a funny boy.  I guess girls just have that kind of effect on him, even if they are as old as my mom'_ Bubbles stiffles a giggle. _'Same old Atlon'_ , she thinks as she glances at the highly embarassed young Halfling and gives him a smile and a wink. Turning her attention to the conversation, she listens to Mrs Mellars tale.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 7, 2005)

Ringly enters reluctantly, his palms sweaty and gripped tightly around his book. He felt a little claustrophobic, but he shrugged it off, and sat down with the group.

When Mrs. Mellar's eyes glanced him over, she her eyes widened a little in surprise. It was subtle, but Ringly knew to look for it, and it didn't fool him. Her eyes then glanced at the book that he was holding.

_Dammit! I should have stowed this in my backpack._

She didn't say anything, but Ringly knew what she was thinking. _Whatever. Just listen to her problem and get the hell out._


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "_Please_ Eddie?"



No problem Kiylea I can go fetch them.  So you say its boar tracks? any sign someone drove it here? well if its only a boar then we could kill it and the town could feast! even dad would have to ....
Eddie looks for some stout braches or saplings and cuts one to about spear length. _If I set this up right, someone should be able to step on one end, and the boar might charge right into it._
Occ Craft trap +5


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

*Outside*

As Kiylea knots the rope into something akin to a rope ladder and then secures it to a tree, Eddie begins hunting down a stout spear length of wood for some odd contraption, eventually picking one out suitable to his liking, he strips it of any branches and sharpens the tip into a crude point, however, he seems at a loss as to where to put it at the moment.









*OOC:*


Kiylea's Use Rope is a 13, Eddie's Craft (trap) is a 15.  Roll's here.  EvilHalfling, more in OOC thread on traps.







*Inside*

"Oh, yes, awfully kind of Mero to send you youngin's along to take care of it. Some vile beast has been rooting around in my sweet potatoes all week, even turned up some of Besha's beets last night too. Clyde stayed up one night, but didn't see anything. His old eyes are getting to him, not as sharp as they used to be. Although Lamir said he thought he saw some hoof-prints out by the beets which got uprooted, glad he's taking good care of Besha. Oh, how horribly dreadful of me, would any of you like some sweet potato pie? It just came out of the oven and Clyde and I can't eat the whole thing on our own for dinner, I'd love it if you just had a piece." Her talking seems to flow outwards as if she hadn't seen a person in years and needed to tell them every last detail, although, she hasn't seen most of you since you were little ones.

She seems not to notice Alton's display, but later as she begins offering pie, she gives a slight wink to Bubbles that no one else notices. She pauses, and then shushing any objections, hurries into the kitchen from which you can smell the clove and cinnamon used to spice what could only be a delectable Mellar sweet potato pie.









*OOC:*


Jerran's Diplomacy Check is a 17, Roll here.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2005)

Jerran briefly considers the time, and deciding that there are many hours till night still, he nods enthusiastically at Mrs. Mellar's offer.

"I'd love to try some, if its not too much trouble."

[ooc - Clyde is presumably her husband, do I know who Lamir and Besha are?]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

*OOC:*


Clyde is her husband, you can presume that Besha is one of her daughters and that Lamir is the son-in-law.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

*Wednesday - Late Afternoon*

*Outside*

Eddie searches around for a while, eventually finding a suitable depression, probably an old fox hole or something he imagines. He rigs up a pivot for the crude spear and then sets about securing it into the depression.

Kiylea meanwhile has finished securing the rope and then sits, relaxing in the tree, looking towards the sun she figures they have about two hours or so left of full sunlight.

*Inside*

Not even needing Jerran's slight prompting, Mrs. Mellar is back in moments with a steaming hot sweet potato pie and a small stack of plates. Topped with a whipped confectionary sugar that has melted, it smells delicious. Quickly slicing and placing a piece before each of you, she disappears once again into the kitchen to collect a small batch of forks which she hands to each of you. "Now, what was it you were all after again?"  She forks a bit of her pie into her mouth, chewing for a moment then swallowing, "ah yes, the crops. Well, harvest is coming up and I just can't have some beast of a thing tearing up my fields. I just couldn't compete in the baking contest if half of my best sweet potatoes went missing."  You all listen quietly, Jerran nodding amiably to keep her going, as she eats another bite.  "If you want, you could always go ask Lamir if he could show you the tracks he found, he should be at my daughter's farm just a ten minute walk down away from the road. The footpath should be enough to get you there without any trouble."

She goes on for a while, talking about the excellent season they've had so far, the type of pies and breads she'll be baking for Harvest which will just wow the other ladies. Eventually, your slice of pie is gone. A slight creak as the front door opens is followed by the entrance of an older halfling, his once dark brown hair grayed considerably. Despite what must be at least seventy or so years of aging, his muscles look as strong as iron and his hands are course with callouses. Mrs. Mellar hops up from the table, "Oh my, dear, I wasn't expecting you in from the fields so quickly. Wait, I lost track of time, it's dinner time already, oh these summer days confuse my poor old body. Oh, I'm sorry."  This last bit is aimed at the youngsters, "I must get on to making supper for Clyde, he's been out working all day."  Clyde laughs at his wife's antics, you could only imagine he's quite used to it by now, "so what do we have here? Bubbles Greenbottle, Alton Highlea, Ringly Softpetal, and the little rascal. What called you to our door?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 10, 2005)

Having gradually recovered from his embarassment, and having greatly enjoyed his slice of pie, Alton waits in quiet delight to see how the "little rascal" answers Clyde's query.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 10, 2005)

Eddie said:
			
		

> any sign someone drove it here? well if its only a boar then we could kill it and the town could feast! even dad would have to ....




Kiylea decides to ignore Eddie's last comment, though she's curious about how the Mossfoots are doing. After the accident she was forbidden from visiting them and reliable news now comes solely through her father or Clara - filtered a bit for her young ears, she realizes.  She wants to know what things are really like for her childhood friend, but Kiylea isn't one to ask for or take things not offered freely, even information. "No, doesn't look like anyone made it come here. It's probably just hungry - though I don't know why it would come into the fields, with Halflings and their dogs and such all around, when there's plenty to eat in the forest." Kiylea frowns thoughtfully. "I wish I knew more about wild boars. I think we could probably just scare it away, but then it might come back later... yes, I guess we'll have to kill it. I hope no one gets hurt. From what little Coyo has told me they're kind of mean." She looks down at the trap Eddie is making. "I haven't seen one of those before. Think it'll work?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 10, 2005)

Jerran pretends to look confused for a moment, and makes a great show of looking around and behind himself, trying to ferret out the "little rascal".  Then he points to his chest with a questioning, slightly hurt expression before breaking into a wide grin.

"Little rascal, eh?  How are you doing today, you old sourpuss?  We were just here to sample your wife's sweet potato pie actually.  Or perhaps it was because Mero asked us to look into your little critter problem.  It was certainly one of those things."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 11, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> She looks down at the trap Eddie is making. "I haven't seen one of those before. Think it'll work?"




what? ..  erm. If we can get the boar to charge the person who is standing on the spear.  Then it will work, and I guessed right on which direction the boar will be coming from.   I was also thinking about a quick escape route, made by tying a bent tree to someone, so if they got gored, they could cut a line and be pulled up into the air.   but to many things could go wrong.  Or, well I had some  other ideas, but they would take too much time.  

Can you shoot from up in the tree?  It would be a lot safer.  I think Im going to stay down here, Im not so good at climbing, I could get up there but would prolly fall if I tried to use my sling. Have you ever killed a boar before?
Eddie seems nervous, his eyes darting back and forth in the rich afternoon light.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 11, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles sat enjoying her sweet potato pie and listens to Mrs. Mellar. When done she helps Mrs. Mellar clear the table.

"Mrs. Mellar, would you be able to spare another couple of pieces of pie for Kiylea and Eddie.  They are already out in the fields looking around."

Bubbles waits for Mrs. Mellar to return with the pie.

"Why don't you guys head on down to Besha's house and see if she knows anything that can help us.  I will take this pie out to Kiylea and Eddie."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 11, 2005)

Eddie said:
			
		

> Can you shoot from up in the tree?  It would be a lot safer.  I think Im going to stay down here, Im not so good at climbing, I could get up there but would prolly fall if I tried to use my sling. Have you ever killed a boar before?
> Eddie seems nervous, his eyes darting back and forth in the rich afternoon light.




I think I could shoot from up here. It might be pretty hard to hit anything with those branches and leaves in the way, though. I _have_ killed pigs before, on our farm, but not with a bow. And Pa was there to help. She looks at Eddie curiously. What's wrong?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 11, 2005)

"Agreed," says Ringly. He helps Bubbles clean up the leftovers with a quick and efficient hand, and grabbing his spellbook, promptly exits Mellar's abode.

Instantly feeling better, Ringly even strikes up conversation. "So what do you suppose this creature could possibly be? It has to be an herbivore to be eating plants, right? In that case it shouldn't be much of a problem -- there aren't many dangerous animals that eat potatoes."

Ringly pauses for a moment to consider what he just said.

"Of course, we're not venturing in the supernatural with that assumption."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

*Wednesday - Late Afternoon*

Clyde laughs heartily at Jerran's jab, clapping him on the back with such force that he imagines he'll have a serious crick in his next when he wakes up next, "just like I used to be my boy, sharp tongue, sharp looks.  Now, I do 'preciate it that Mero sent you kids over here to take care o' this problem.  But, no keeping my dinner waiting, off ye go."

As you are shuffled out of the house, Mrs. Mellar thanks Ringly and Bubbles warmly for their help, in the kitchen giving the two of them a small leather flask of warm spiced cider.  "Now, those little flasks will keep whatever's in them warm indefinately, so don't be tossing them when they're empty.  And do take a slice or two for each of them... poor little Eddie Mossback...  Now hurry along."  As you all leave, Bubbles heads off with two wrapped pieces of pie to find Kiylea and Eddie.

The rest of you make your way down to Besha's farm, it's definately a smaller house than the Mellar's, but it is quaint and well-tended.  A small garden of pungeant colorful flowers runs along the front of it, overwhich bends a slightly plump female halfling maybe ten years older than the rest of you.  She seems hard at work, the large pile of torn up weeds behind her gives you the impression that she's been at this for a while.

Kiylea, from your position in the tree, you quickly pick out Bubbles heading your way, carrying something in her hands.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 11, 2005)

"Bubbles! Over here!" Kiylea waves one arm to draw the Halfling girl's eyes. _They can't be done already!?_


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2005)

Jerran strides up to the woman and bows deeply with an overly ostentatious flourish of his hands.

"M'lady Besha I presume?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 12, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran strides up to the woman and bows deeply with an overly ostentatious flourish of his hands.
> 
> "M'lady Besha I presume?"



Alton rolls his eyes and sighs almost inaudibly. Then he says hello to Besha, too.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2005)

“Whats wrong?, nothing Kylyea I just thought that maybe I was talking too much,  Im actually feeling more confident about the task, since its just a boar and you’ve killed them before and all. Mom was a little worried about tonight, sometimes she gets excited, and it rubbed off on me.”  Eddie blushes and looks away. 
Oh is Bubbles coming? Eddie jumps up taunt again – were we supposed to have laid out more of the camp than this? 
_…..Do I smell baked Sweet Potato?_


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 12, 2005)

"Oh no, you never talk too much. Most times you don't talk nearly enough." Kiylea smiles at him and starts getting out of the tree. "I think the only thing we still need is wood for a fire. And something to cook over it - I might be able to scare up a rabbit or a woodcock in the few hours left until sunset."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wednesday - Evening*

Besha doesn't look up from her gardening, "in a minute, in a minute. This garden doesn't weed itself..." she tosses a handful of weeds back towards the pile, spraying Jerran with dirt.  In a moment she sets down the trowel she was using and pushes herself up, brushing dirt from a denim gardening apron, she turns around, "Oh, Alton, how nice to see you.  And Ringly, I haven't seen you over this way, well since you stopped coming by to see Welsly."  Seeing Jerran fretting over the dirt now covering him she begins laughing which is accompanied by slight snorting, "Jerran.  What can I do for the three of you boys?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2005)

Jerran blinks a couple of times to clear the dirt from his eyes and makes a stange grimace to dislodge any particles that had made it onto his face.  He gives the laughing Besha a weak smile and cuts to the chase.

"Mero has asked a group of us to look into the critter troubles around here.  We understand that your husband saw some tracks around the farm?  Might he be around for us to have a word with?"

He accompanies this last question with a craning of his neck as if he expects Lamir to be standing just out of sight.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*



			
				Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "Bubbles! Over here!" Kiylea waves one arm to draw the Halfling girl's eyes. _They can't be done already!?_




Hearing her name Bubbles looked around finally spotting Kiylea in one of Mrs Mellar's trees. Picking up her pace she spies Eddies working on something in the field near the tree Kiylea is watching from.

"Jerran, Alton and Ringly are heading over to Besha's farm to ask her some questions about whatever is rootiung around out here.  I figured I would find the two of you and give you these."  Bubbles holds out the carefully wrapped pieces of Mrs. Mellar's sweet potato pie for Eddie and Kiylea and smiles. "I thought you may want to take a quick break for a snack."Bubbles examines the trap Eddie has been hard at work on. "What's this?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 16, 2005)

Ringly grimaces as Bensha mentions him.

"Well, yes, my family thought it would be best for me to have a little more isolation," he explains, and immediately regretting it.

Thankfully, Jerran pulls the woman's mind off of him, and onto the problem at hand. He nods and smiles as Jerran speaks, content to let the other do all the talking.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2005)

Kiylea, im not certain we want a fire, if we scare it off, we will just have to be here longer, although its not so bad...
smiling He turns to meet Bubbles umm Hi, oooh Pie mmmmm. 
*munch* Ohm dooin an boaa trap *swallows* you stand on near one end and when it charges 
*munch* da Nd pops op and *swallow* spears him, but he hasta be coming at you from sotra that way.
Eddie makes a small gesture with his half eaten pie. You can move it about a bit but if he comes from behind you its no good at all.... 
He starts blushing again and trails off.  He will move over and demonstrate the spear trap showing where to stand and how to make small adjustments.  He sets the pie down but glances at it anxiously as if afraid it will be carried off.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 17, 2005)

Eddie said:
			
		

> Kiylea, im not certain we want a fire, if we scare it off, we will just have to be here longer




"Oh, don't worry, we'd put it out after cooking our food." Kiylea unwraps her slice of pie and leans against the tree, watching as Eddie explains the set-up. "Want me to hold that?" she asks, pointing to his piece.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wednesday - Evening*

"Oh, he's around back splitting wood, good luck with whatever has been rooting around, I've got more patience for it that my mum, but that doesn't mean much." She returns to her gardening and the three of you begin to circle around back, as you approach you can hear the repetitive _kachunk_ sound of an axe striking wood.  A few more steps and you're around to the back, and from what you can tell Mellar woman have similar taste in men.  Probably half a score years of age older than you, his arms are corded with muscles and his skin is tanned from hours under the sun on the farm.  He wears a broad-brimmed straw hat which covers a shaggy golden blond mop of hair.  He doesn't seem to pay any attention to you, although you get the sense that he knows you are there, the axe going up, _kachunk_, down splitting a log, then another is in its place, _kachunk_.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 17, 2005)

Knowing better than to step too close to a man with an axe, Jerran stops a respectable distance away from the man that he can only assume is Lamir.  He waits patiently there, watching Lamir work.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 17, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Kiylea, im not certain we want a fire, if we scare it off, we will just have to be here longer, although its not so bad...
> smiling He turns to meet Bubbles umm Hi, oooh Pie mmmmm.
> *munch* Ohm dooin an boaa trap *swallows* you stand on near one end and when it charges
> *munch* da Nd pops op and *swallow* spears him, but he hasta be coming at you from sotra that way.
> ...




Bubbles watches Eddie work the trap and then tries to mimic what he does. "Like this?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 18, 2005)

Tarlonniel  said:
			
		

> "Want me to hold that?" she asks, pointing to his piece.



No.   I can watch it fine from here.  Eddie says quickly glancing from the pie to Kiylea suspciously glaring at both.  
Then he grins, turning to Bubbles  Is she making fun of me? 


			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> "Like this?"




Eddie backs away from the spear, glancing at the pie and then a Kiylea with another grin.  
He watches Bubbles for a momment as she practices flipping up the pointed end and grounding the other with her feet.  Then he steps forward and reaches out with both hands, It would work better if you shifted your legs so,  He jerks his hands back quickly before touching her hips.   Oh! erm, let me show you with this stick over here. You put the arch of you foot on the shaft and stomp hard, then press down. 
Yeah erm. I think youve got it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 18, 2005)

Ringly waits patiently, thought he is not nearly at ease as Jerran. He shifts uneasily as the man chops wood...

_Take your time, take your time. I'm in no rush to talk._


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 18, 2005)

_"Why doesn't Jerran say something? Surely he realizes that Lamir will just continue chopping the wood until he's finished. He knows we're here - but why should he stop work just to say hello to us. If we've got something to say, we'd better say it."_

Alton tries to catch Jerran's eye but fails to do so. Frowning, he clears his throat and takes a step forward.

"We hear you've been having trouble with beasts rooting up the crops, Lamir. Mero's asked us to look into it. Have you seen anything strange, apart from the damage to the crops, that is?"

Seeing the look of irritation on Jerran's face, he frowns again, shrugs and gestures at the man.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 18, 2005)

Eddie said:
			
		

> Is she making fun of me?




Kiylea giggles, then, when Eddie turns away again, makes a big show of creeping hungrily towards his pie. When he glances over she gasps as if caught red-handed and quickly saunters off with an exaggerated air of innocence. Then, laughing again, she grabs her walking stick from where it was leaning against the tree. "I'm gonna' go find that rabbit. I'll be back before twilight," she says, and waves a farewell.

OoC: Survival +6. Just want some small game for supper.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

*Wednesday - Evening*

*Jerran, Ringly and Alton*

"Mero's finally getting around to it then eh?" _Kachunk._ "Good fer 'm. I saw some tracks in the fields," _kachunk,_ "probably a boar of some kind. I can show ya in a minute." The axe comes down one last time, _kachunk_, and then he gathers up a massive load of split wood and adds it to a pile on the side of the house.  Sinking the axe into the cutting block, he turns back, smiling at Alton, "yer lookin' mighty good in all that armor, glad to see someone 'round here has the heart for it."  He begins walking back towards the fields, "ye coming?"









*OOC:*


More coming later when I have more time.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2005)

Jerran ignores Alton's 'subtle' glances, fully assured that Lamir would talk when he was ready.  He rolled his eyes a little when Alton stepped in to interrupt, but grinned to himself as Lamir kept chopping wood while speaking.  Then he waited, and sure enough, as soon as Lamir was done with the job at hand, he was ready to help them.  Jerran nods his head at Lamir's words as he strides along behind.

"Yes, we are coming.  Lead on."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

*Wednesday - Sunset*

*Jerran, Ringly and Alton*

The three of you follow Lamir out into the fields, he makes idle chatter with Alton, mostly ignoring Jerran and Ringly. The young warrior seems to impress him, perhaps he wishes he himself had become one rather than being wed to Besha at a young age. Lamir stops, looking around, he picks at the edge of his broad-brimmed hat and then nods, walking a short way away he kneels and then beckons the three of your over. He gestures to a set of prints sunk into the dark earth, "like I was saying, probably a small boar."  The three of you look, but could barely imagine what it was if no one had told you.  "Came in most likely from the tree line over there," pointing towards the edge of the Silvergreen Forest to your west, the sun setting behind the trees, "I'd suggest you set up over there, but your friends seem to have already." With a bit of surprise you strain your eyes and can pick out Eddie and Bubbles fiddling with something close to the ground. Shrugging, he nods a farewell to Alton and then begins walking back towards his farm.

*Kiylea*

Hunting down rabbits has seemingly never been this hard, your luck seems poor at best, eventually you spot a small rabbit and after a moment of tense watching you manage to nab it with a well-placed arrow. You make your way back to where Eddie and Bubbles are. 







*OOC:*


Survival check 11







*All*

Eddie and Bubbles fiddle a bit more with the trap, making sure it is secure enough to hopefully stop a boar, Eddie pausing once in a while to take a bite of his pie which eventually disappears.

The others eventually converge on their position, Kiylea carrying a small rabbit, Jerran, Alton and Ringly coming from the fields to your east. The warmth of the day still radiates from the ground, but now the sun has sunk behind the treeline and dusk sets in.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 21, 2005)

"So I guess the plan is to wait and see?" asks Ringly.

_I'm not terribly sure the boar will go for the trap...why doesn't it just come after us? Unless we're obviously more dangerous -- walking around and making noise, but if that happens, I doubt the boar will approach the area._


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 21, 2005)

Ringly said:
			
		

> "So I guess the plan is to wait and see?"




"And eat!" Kiylea sets about making a small fire to toast her rabbit, bread, cheese, apple, and anything else that might need it. "Are we going to take watches, or all stay up together?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 21, 2005)

The food looks good Kiylea.  Well there is no way I am going to be able to sleep.   I might as well stay up.  erm so a boar then? we can handle a boar.  right...?


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> The three of you follow Lamir out into the fields, he makes idle chatter with Alton, mostly ignoring Jerran and Ringly. The young warrior seems to impress him, perhaps he wishes he himself had become one rather than being wed to Besha at a young age.



Alton talks, a little shyly at first, but with growing enthusiasm when he realizes Lamir is interested in a warrior's skills. He mentions the Lady, and stops quickly, watching for Lamir's response. He is heartened when Lamir nods thoughtfully, and continues to chat until they reach the field.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> He gestures to a set of prints sunk into the dark earth, "like I was saying, probably a small boar." The three of you look, but could barely imagine what it was if no one had told you.



"That's very impressive, Lamir - there's no way I would have even noticed those prints. Thank you for showing us."

When they arrive at the place where the others have gathered, Alton goes straight over and examines Eddie's trap, asking him to demonstrate it. "That's great, Eddie - really creative thinking. So you just step on it past the pivot point, and it swings up so that it's set to receive the boar's charge? Very neat. I guess it's too late for me to try building another one - but I think your idea of having a boar spear is a very good one. I might try and find another  sapling strong enough to act as a spear. We could try to fire-harden the points, too, which might be of benefit."

While there is enough light, Alton finds an appropriate sapling and cuts it down and shapes it. _"Lucky I brought my woodcarving tools after all."_ He brings out some rations to share, and sits shaping his spear as Kiylea prepares the cony.



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> erm so a boar then? we can handle a boar. right...?



"What do you know about boar, Kiylea? All I know is that it's not a good idea to let them get close enough to gore you ... which is fairly obvious, I'm afraid."

"Eddie, to encourage the boar to come at you from the right direction, would it be helpful, do you think, to put a pile of food out for it? I mean, you've got the trap oriented to the track where it enters the field but some bait might be a bit of insurance."

"I suppose it is just one pig, isn't it?









*OOC:*


By the way, what's the phase of the moon at the moment? Are we likely to be able to see without lights?


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 21, 2005)

Alton said:
			
		

> "What do you know about boar, Kiylea?"




"Not much. They can be nasty in the right mood, but most times they're shy and try to stay away from folk. Usually they don't come out of the forests at all; this one must've developed a taste for Mellar sweet potatoes." Kiylea smiles at the thought.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2005)

Jerran is unusually silent as he stands and watches the others set about preparing for the boar.  He sets out the lantern that he had borrowed from his parents, but doesn't light it.  He doesn't want to be blamed if the boar doesn't show.  He sets himself against a tree and starts looking over his crossbow to check that everything is still in working order.


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 21, 2005)

Kiylea said:
			
		

> Kiylea giggles, then, when Eddie turns away again, makes a big show of creeping hungrily towards his pie. When he glances over she gasps as if caught red-handed and quickly saunters off with an exaggerated air of innocence. Then, laughing again, she grabs her walking stick from where it was leaning against the tree. "I'm gonna' go find that rabbit. I'll be back before twilight," she says, and waves a farewell.




Bubbles laughs at Kiylea's antics, making sure that Eddie doesn't feel to embarassed.

"Good Idea Kiylea, see you in a bit"

Bubbles continues to discuss the trap with Eddie to make absolutely sure she knows how to work it.  After words she makes polite chatter with Eddie, until the other halflings show up.  She greats them...yes even Jerran and helps to set up camp.



			
				Eddie said:
			
		

> The food looks good Kiylea. Well there is no way I am going to be able to sleep. I might as well stay up. erm so a boar then? we can handle a boar. right...?




Bubbles waits for Kiylea's reply and adds, "I don't think it will be a problem Eddie.  Your trap seems sound and I will keep my swords nearby if it manages to get too close to me."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> "I don't think it will be a problem Eddie.  Your trap seems sound and I will keep my swords nearby if it manages to get too close to me."



"Uh, we are sure that the only way to deal with it is to kill it, right? I mean, things are likely to get pretty hectic when it actually arrives, so we don't want to have any second thoughts at the time."

"That being the case, I guess we'll have to wait until it's well and truly out of the forest. If we just scare it off, like Kiylea said, it'll just come back some other time - or else go foraging in someone else's fields. So do we put a pile of sweet potatoes some distance from the forest edge - say, thirty feet - and wait until it starts to eat before we attack? How fast are they, Kiylea - do you know? If we're over here, would we have time to fire our missiles at it and then draw swords before it reaches us? Or should we split into archers and melee fighters? The archers could be back behind Eddie's trap, and the sword-wielders on either side of Eddie."

"And another thing, what about light? I guess lights would scare it off - but would the night be bright enough for us to see it without them? I've got a lantern, and I see that Jerran brought one, too. If we could light them quickly enough, we'd have light to fight by. Or, say, Ringly, you're a magician, can you produce light?"

"Oh, I've just thought of something else - should we be prepared to cut off its retreat if it just turns and runs? That could be risky."

Alton pauses in dismay. As the most heavily armoured of the group, he is the one with the best chance of dealing with the beast one on one - but if all goes according to plan, and the boar charges, he wants to be there to help protect his friends. What would be best?

"What do you think? Ringly? Eddie?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> By the way, what's the phase of the moon at the moment? Are we likely to be able to see without lights?












*OOC:*


The new moon passed maybe a week ago, it should be between first quarter and waxing gibbous.  Meaning it's not a full moon, but it will be in a week at most.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The new moon passed maybe a week ago, it should be between first quarter and waxing gibbous.  Meaning it's not a full moon, but it will be in a week at most.











*OOC:*


Hmm, so I guess that means we wouldn't be able to see much without a light source. Yes?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hmm, so I guess that means we wouldn't be able to see much without a light source. Yes?












*OOC:*


Everything beyond ten feet you'll be unable to see effectively without a light.  Within ten feet it'll be shadowy illumination.  Has anyone noticed how DMG, PHB only give information on constructed light sources?  Not on starlight or moonlight?  Or I can't find it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 21, 2005)

"Hmm," says Ringly. "Perhaps a few of us could hide in trees? The archers? And me as well? We should be safe from the tusks of a boar up there, while the rest of you take it on with swords. And I have no qualms with killing the thing, if that's what you mean. Wytheriuso's _Development and Survival of Species_ convinced me a long time ago that it's either us or them.."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 21, 2005)

Alton said:
			
		

> "How fast are they, Kiylea - do you know?"




"Ummm... fast." She shrugs. "We sure have a time chasing down normal pigs; wild ones are probably faster 'n stronger. If it was far enough away we might have time to shoot and draw, though in the dark it'd be tough to hit anything."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 21, 2005)

"I'm sorry -- I don't have a light spell available at the moment. We'll have to use mundane sources."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 21, 2005)

Kiylea looks impressed that Ringly _could_ have a light spell available, even if he doesn't right now. "I have a lamp too," she offers. "We could light them and cover them and hang them from tree branches...maybe?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

I really dont know how we are going to get close enough to see it.   If we have lamps lit it will see them and avoid us.  We could lay out potatoes like Alton said, but we couldn't hide close enough to see it. If we did it would smell them and avoid the pile.  That leaves someone throwing or running toward it with light.  That makes my trap useless. ( oh erm Alton, Bubbles was going to work the trap, right Bubbles?) 
would the boar run towards someone with a torch or away?  If someone was hiding on the far side we could drive it....Eddie looks very alarmed as he considers who would be doing the driving.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 22, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "I have a lamp too," she offers. "We could light them and cover them and hang them from tree branches...maybe?"



"Let's see - my lamp will throw a beam of bright light up to about 60 feet - after that it gets pretty shadowy, but we could still see the boar 120 feet away. What about yours, Kiylea, Jerran? Maybe two or three lamps like that would make it easier to see at a distance."

"I think it might be a bit tricky trying to shoot from the branches - I'd certainly have trouble. Perhaps if our archers stood off to the sides, out of sight behind tree trunks, or at any rate close enough to the trees to climb out of the way if necessary. Kiylea, what about that rope you attached to this tree - how long do you think it would take you to climb the tree using it? Could we get two or three people up the tree in a hurry?"

"So, I'm going to stay on the ground - I'm not very good at climbing trees, I'm afraid. Besides, I'm better at up-close combat than with a bow, anyway. Actually, come to think of it, most of our party are probably better at ranged attacks. Jerran, I know you're really good with that crossbow - I've seen you make some spectacular shots. Kilyea's really good with her bow. And Eddie, you're a legend with that sling."

"Bubbles, you're probably the best shot of the lot of us - but we do need at least a couple of people to stand to the boar's charge. How about if you and I do it? You work Eddie's trap, and I'll stand at your side with the spear set for the charge. That means that everybody will be able to take a shot. I won't try and shoot because one of us should be ready to fight it just in case it moves more quickly than we expected."

"That would leave the two of us in the centre, Jerran, Kiylea and Eddie off to the sides taking shots at the beast, and Ringly could be up a tree on the other side of the field, behind the boar, ready to work his magic to scare it back towards us if it tries to run away."

"Um, how does that sound, everybody? Have I missed something really obvious? Oh, the lanterns. If Jerran and Kiylea had theirs set up as Kiylea suggested, with a cover that could be whipped off really quickly, then you should have time to get off a shot before the boar charged. Eddie, you take mine."

"Bubbles, if you and I shout at it when the firing starts, my guess is that we'll attract its attention - and that it's going to be mad enough to charge us straight away."

"So, what do you think? I'm not trying to tell anybody what to do - I just really don't want anybody to get hurt."


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I really dont know how we are going to get close enough to see it.   If we have lamps lit it will see them and avoid us.  We could lay out potatoes like Alton said, but we couldn't hide close enough to see it. If we did it would smell them and avoid the pile.



"Oh yes, you're right - how are we going to see it in the first place? Ringly, do you have some way of seeing, or of letting us know when it arrives - you know, quietly? Or do we just wait for your shout and then uncover the lamps? Maybe we'll have to put that bait closer to the forest edge, so that Ringly can see it from his vantage point, and just hope that we can encourage the boar to charge us instead of just running away."

"Or what if we were to set up some sort of trap," - here Alton looks at Eddie for confirmation - "which made a noise when the pig started rooting in the potatoes?"

"Gosh, it's not simple, is it?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 22, 2005)

Alton said:
			
		

> "What about yours, Kiylea, Jerran?"




"Mine is bright over 10 to 15 feet, and shadowy to twice that far." She takes it out and sets it by Jerran's.



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "Kiylea, what about that rope you attached to this tree - how long do you think it would take you to climb the tree using it? Could we get two or three people up the tree in a hurry?"




"It wouldn't take me long, and I don't think Eddie would have much trouble. Jerran..." She looks at the young Halfling doubtfully.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 22, 2005)

"My idea," says Ringly, "is that I can sit in a tree directly above the trap, or at least as close as possible to it. The boar's grunts and noises will probably give it a way, if I cannot make it out. When that happens, I will spray a collage of colors directly toward it. The color spray will confirm the identity of the boar. When that happens, I was thinking everyone could uncover their lamps and proceed with doing whatever. I can attempt to daze the boar, as well as scare in one direction, although it is not garanteed that either of those spells will work."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan, Alton, Ringley.  I just hope the boar is feeling fiesty tonight.  If it runs, it may stay a way for a while.   Im not sure I can do another trap Alton , besides mabey some crunchy leaves or sticks. Not much time left and I might leave to much scent near the potatoes.  erm. potatoes sombody should go get some.  Whispered to Ringley : Do you need help finding a perch?


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> erm. potatoes sombody should go get some.



"Oh, good idea. Uh - did anybody bring a shovel? Come on, Eddie, why don't you and I go and dig some up. It should only take ten minutes or so."

Alton waits for any other comments or criticisms of his plan, then grabs his spear to use as a digging stick and goes with Eddie to dig up some sweet potatoes. "All in a good cause!"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2005)

Jerran stands again and calmly watches everyone run around like chickens with their heads cut off.  He looks askance at the discussion of lantern distances.  Do they really think that he has sat around and measured off how far it's light shines?  The lantern is good for walking at night and not killing yourself, it lights the ground in front of you really well.  

He looks at the tree when Kiylea and Alton begin discussing it.  He shrugs.

"I could make it up with a rope there, quickly is another matter.  I'd probably be better off being up in a tree from the start.  I'll take my chances with my the branches I think.  A crossbow should be a little easier to fire from above than a bow.  And I can always resort to throwing knives should I need to hang onto the tree with one hand."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 22, 2005)

"I'll get things ready here." Kiylea puts out the little fire and erases as many signs of their presence as she can. Then she picks out a spot near the tree with a good view of the trap, sets down her lantern and waits, listening to the night whispers of the forest around them.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 22, 2005)

Ringly nods to Eddie. "I'm not much for climbing trees in the dark, and I'm definately going to need a spot where I won't need my hands."


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 22, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> "My idea," says Ringly, "is that I can sit in a tree directly above the trap, or at least as close as possible to it. The boar's grunts and noises will probably give it a way, if I cannot make it out. When that happens, I will spray a collage of colors directly toward it. The color spray will confirm the identity of the boar. When that happens, I was thinking everyone could uncover their lamps and proceed with doing whatever. I can attempt to daze the boar, as well as scare in one direction, although it is not garanteed that either of those spells will work."




"I think that sould work.  Alton and I will stay on the ground.  I will work the trap and Alton can cover me if I have to switch weapons. So yes Eddie, I will be working your trap from the ground.  The rest of you can be up in the trees, that way you have a clear shot when Ringly does his thing and will be out of harms way.  We don't want it to get away so you may want to wait until the boar is almost on top of Alton and I before you start firing.  Good plan everyone."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 27, 2005)

Careful not to touch the potatoes with you hands too much, the boar might smell us on them Alton.   I was curious about um, well .. what happend or how you um .. you just seem more .. nvrmnd.  We should get back to the others. 
  Eddie cant quite meet Alton’s gaze in the gathering gloom.  We eventually finish and head back to the tree line, carrying the tubers in my bag.  
Are we close enough Ringley? A little closer? Here? *clumpf* then muttering to himself :are we forgetting anything? What if there is more than one Boar, or a goblin er somthing riding on it. and what is going on at the silver horn tonight?


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 27, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Careful not to touch the potatoes with you hands too much, the boar might smell us on them Alton.



"Oh, right - yeah, good idea."



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I was curious about um, well .. what happend or how you um .. you just seem more .. nvrmnd.  We should get back to the others.
> Eddie cant quite meet Alton’s gaze in the gathering gloom.  We eventually finish and head back to the tree line, carrying the tubers in my bag.



"Well - what do you mean? Oh, you mean all this?" He indicates his armour and shield. "Well ... I guess I had ... um ... I had a ... um ... _the Goddess touched me, Eddie._" These last words tumble out in a rush. "She reached out and touched my heart. I don't know what she wants me to do - but I know I'm supposed to protect those who can't protect themselves. That's why I've been doing all the extra training with the militia, and so on."

"Uh, look Eddie, don't tell Jerran, all right? He already thinks I'm a big, clumsy kid, and I am, so I can put up with that - but this is ... it's too precious for him to make fun of. OK, Eddie?"



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> then muttering to himself :are we forgetting anything? What if there is more than one Boar, or a goblin er somthing riding on it. and what is going on at the silver horn tonight?



"If there's a goblin, we should capture it so we can question it. And as for the Silver Horn - they'll be having plenty of drinks and plenty of laughs about the 'kids' off playing heroes. And _tomorrow night_ they'll be standing the heroes drinks! Eh, Eddie?" Alton grins cheekily.

"Are we all set, folks? Come on then, let's take up our positions."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 28, 2005)

Kiylea settles into a relatively comfortable position, lights her lamp and covers it with the edge of her cloak. She loosely fits an arrow to her shortbow. "Ready."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

The hours of darkness pass slowly, none of you are accustomed to being in the dark outside at night and more than once the creak of the branches in the wind and the sounds of some animal deeper in the forest makes those in the tree dart their eyes around in worry. The moon slowly rises amongst a clear sky, the temperature dropping slowly from the glaring heat of the late summer day. The gibbous moon gives little light, making you strain your eyes even to pick out details on your friends faces no more than a few feet away.

Alton, Bubbles and Eddie quickly realize how fast they will become tired standing there for hours on end and let themselves take a break by sitting against the soft earth. Kiylea rests against the trunk of a tree a few yards away from the rest of them, keeping a watchful eye on the treeline. Jerran and Ringly enjoy the "comfort" of the tree's wide branches, although their comfort is preceded by the worry of falling from the tree should they fail to remain awake, and it is then an uneasy comfort.

As the moon rises to peak in the sky, Jerran and Eddie hear the sound of a small creature moving in their direction but their strained eyes can't make anything out. A moment later Ringly and Kiylea can make out the shape of a small rotund four-legged creature moving towards the bait they laid out. The darkness however precludes any further features from your inspection.


```
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxKxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxJRxxxxxxx
.....................
...........C.P.......
.....................
.....................
.............T.......
.............BA......
............E........
```
 
 Map uses same abbreviations from OOC thread with the addition of the C as the creature.










*OOC:*


Surprise Round: Ringly and Kiylea can act and can see the creature, Jerran and Eddie can act but still cannot see the creature. Alton and Bubbles get no action. You don't know if the creature can act or not this round.

Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Kiylea (16), Bubbles (13), Ringly (13), Alton (11), Boar (2)

Spot & Listen Checks: Eddie (13, 21), Bubbles (12, 14), Jerran (5, 21), Alton (6, 9), Ringly (18, 9), Kiylea (18, 9)













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## Tarlonniel (Feb 28, 2005)

Kiylea holds her breath. She darts a look at Ringly's shadowy form. _Can he see it?? Can he get it?_ She tenses, ready to jump up and reveal the lantern as soon as there's any kind of magic-y display.

OoC: Readied action to stand, letting the cloak fall away from the light, if Ringly casts a spell.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2005)

_"Quiet,"_ thinks Alton. _"Quietly. OK - I've got the tindertwig. As soon as Ringly fires I'll light the lantern and move across to Bubbles. ... Where is it? ... What's going on?"_

_"Why doesn't something happen? ... Steady. ... Lady, guide us!"_


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 28, 2005)

Ringly's eyes flutter as he recovers from this tiring, soporific job.

He waits until the animal is where he knows he can reach it with his magic, then without any hesitation begins the ritual to _color spray_, throwing of a rainbow of light onto his target.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2005)

Eddie drops a bullet into the sling and clears his throat slightly, in case his friends have missed the creatures approach.  He waits as tense as fishing line, for a target to be visable. 

His mind drifts back to an earlier conversation: 
What's it like to be choosen Alton?  do you have some destiney that awaits you? My mom tells me that some times she can see my future, but it never ends well.  It must be nice to know that a goddess knows you and cares about you.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerran rests quietly against the trunk of the tree, his legs dangling down on either side of his branch.  He balances his loaded crossbow on the branch in front of him and waits.  As he waits through the night, his mind soon wanders and he begins to get bored.  Before too long has passed, he has pulled out his book and inkpen.  He is trying to compose a poem about Bubbles as he watches her in the faint moonlight.  His pen scratches quietly on the paper, and he squints in the darkness to make out his own writing.  He rarely looks up from the book, but his ears remain alert as he catches the approaching creature.  He quickly scrambles to put away his book and pen and picks up his crossbow, scanning the darkness watching for something to shoot.

[ooc - hold action to fire when I can see]


----------



## Slippshade (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Sleep was begining to tug at Bubbles eyelids, she was finding it harder and harder to stay awake as night settled over the field.  Bubbles went over the directions Eddie had given again in her head, it was a mantra that kept her focused on the job at hand...and she waited.  Ringly's rainbow spray of color lit up the field like fireworks at festival and almost startled Bubbles into firing the trap prematurely.

_Woooo girl.....Wait for it...wait for it..._

(ooc) Bubbles will wait for the creature to get into range and spring the trap, then grab the shortswords that she stabbed into the ground next to her. (/ooc)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

*Near Midnight*

*Surprise Round*

Eddie drops a bullet into his sling, he waits for the lights to turn on and the show to get moving. However, as Jerran scrambles to get his crossbow out and ready, the book slips from his grasp and flutters to the ground, and is not ready by the time Ringly acts.

Ringly mutters a string of arcane words, tossing a spray of powder into the air, with the final word they erupt in a dazzling array of light. With the burst of light, the boar can be made out more clearly if only in that flash-stop of light, it is smaller than you expected, covered in a dense reddish fur. The boar snorts angrily at the burst of light, but does not seem to become disoriented as Ringly would have predicted.

Kiylea, seeing the spray of colorful light, yanks the cloak off of the lamp revealing the forest around her.

The boar, surprised by the burst of light and the unmasking of another light source seems startled but has yet to make a move.


```
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxJR[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
.......[color=white][b].......[/b][/color].......
...........C.P.......
.....................
.....................
.............T.......
.............BA......
............E........
.....................
```









*OOC:*


Surprise Round Summed Up: Eddie loads his sling (move action), Jerran picks up his crossbow (move action), Ringly casts Color Spray (standard action) Boar Saves with a 21, Kiylea pulls her cloak off of the lamp (white area in the map is fully illuminated, twice that is shadowy), drops in initiative order to 13; Alton and Bubbles no action that round.

Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Bubbles (13), 













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


Kiylea (13), Ringly (13), Alton (11), Boar (2)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2005)

Eddies sling whirls and he send a rock flying at the boar, and reloads.  Realizing the boar has a clear charge at him he inches behind behind Bubbles Hey!  um ... Stupied Piggy!  he yells remembering he wants it to charge this way. 

Occ: its still flat footed right? I should be close enough for sneak attack +6(1d3+1) +1d6 
5 ft step to the right


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2005)

_"This is it."_

Alton strikes the tindertwig and light flares from it. He lights the lantern, already oriented towards the bait, and steps back towards Bubbles, drawing his sword and hefting his shield as he does so.

His first thought on seeing the boar is, _"But it's so small"_. In the next moment, he sees how stocky it is, and realises the power there must be in that ball of muscle. Noting in passing that his mouth is dry but that his hands are steady, he sets himself for battle. He waits for first blood, then clashes sword against shield and cries, "Here! I am your foe! Here!"









*OOC:*


Prepared action to light lantern. 5 foot step to Bubbles' side. Draws longsword on move. Shield previously readied.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 28, 2005)

_Great. The spell didn't work. That thing should be unconcious. I'll have to read up on it later/_

Ringly, afraid that coming down from the tree may result in injury, will remain on the branch until the boar has charged at another target or has significantly moved. In the tree, he will load his sling. If he cannot load and fire the sling properly in the tree, Ringly will remain there cautiously until it's safe to come down, instead of risking a fall.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 3, 2005)

Still unable to see the boar, Jerran holds his crossbow ready and begins to recite, in a loud clear voice, a rather silly verse about bacon and pork and all the lovely things that can be done with a dead pig.  The boar isn't anything more than a snack, and as longs as everyone remembers that, it will all work out okay.

[ooc - Standard action - Inspire Courage +1, all allies that can hear Jerran gain a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.  Kill some bacon for me!]


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran ... begins to recite, in a loud clear voice, a rather silly verse about bacon and pork and all the lovely things that can be done with a dead pig.  The boar isn't anything more than a snack, and as longs as everyone remembers that, it will all work out okay.



Despite himself, Alton chuckles at Jerran's doggerel, and finds that he is heartened by his confident tone. _"Well, he may not be the most reliable of allies - but he certainly has surprising talents. Once this is done, I might just cook him that bacon butty myself."_


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 3, 2005)

Kiylea pulls the bowstring back and watches carefully. _If it bolts, I'll give it something to remember us by; if it goes for the trap, I better wait until it's almost on top of them to get an arrow off._


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

*Near Midnight*

*Round 1 - Fight!*

Eddie swings his sling once and then fires at the boar, with a snort the little bullet glances off of the creatures snout with a crack. Hearing the snort reminds Jerran of a short verse he once made up while being "forced" to work on a farm for short while, he begins rhyming about the work required to get pork, but quickly ad libs the end to fit the situation. It is oddly inspiring.

As the others wait or ready their weapons, Alton springs into action lighting his lantern and stepping up next to Bubbles ready for the creature to charge. Ringly getting a good outline of the boar from the bullseye lantern swings his sling releasing the bullet, but it digs into the soft earth with muffled whump.

The boar startled by the light finally reacts, spinning away from the sweet potatoes it barrels towards the forest, Kiylea however is swift to react, releasing her drawn arrow, it clips the creature along the underside meriting a little squeal but fails to slow it as it barrels towards her. She screams as the boar charges her, her bow comes up defensively and in that last moment she sees a hint of awful hatred, unnatural in the creature. But her world is cut short as it's tusks find her ribcage and hurl her to the ground. Jerran watches all of this in slow motion as she is nearly right below him.


```
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]x
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]xx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxCJR[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color]xxx
.......[color=white][b].......[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]..
...........[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].P.[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
.............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
..............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]....
.............T[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color].....
.............BA......
.............E.......
.....................
```









*OOC:*


Round 1: Eddie hits with his sling (17) for (5), Jerran starts reciting odd pork based poetry, Bubbles readies against a charge, Kiylea readies a shot, Ringly loads his sling and readies to fire it, Alton lights the lamp shedding light in a large cone draws his sword and moves to defend Bubbles, Ringly misses with his sling (13), Kiylea hits with an arrow (22) for (2), Boar charges Kiylea critting for (14) damage Kiylea falls unconscious at -5hp, Bubbles loses her readied action.  Inspire Courage bonuses added in post dice roll.













*OOC:*















*OOC:*



Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Bubbles (13), Ringly (drops to 11), Alton (11), Kiylea (unconscious), Boar (2)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2005)

Nooo ! Kiylea ! 
Eddie fires the already moving sling and rushes forward not towards the boar but for Kiylea, not entirely sure of what he is planning to do.  

[Ooc: straight diagonal move, 20 ft]


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

"Oh Gods! Kiylea!"

Bubbles drops the trap mechanism and scoops up her shortswords.  

"Alton, protect Kiylea!" Bubbles yells as she runs the line of trees where the boar had charged Kiylea.

_Please be ok, Please be ok..._

Bubbles lets loose a screaming challenge in hopes of getting its attention.



(ooc) I will sprint if I have to just to get to the boar this round, even if all I can do is make myself a target. (/ooc)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 4, 2005)

Ringly cannot believe what his eyes just told him. Even being on the opposite side of the action didn't really water down the sight of Kiylea getting gored into the ground.

What the -- ? This isn't supposed to happen! What in hell was Mero thinking? What are we getting ourselves into?

Not enough time to contemplate, Ringly swings into action, dropping to the ground with only a split second of hesitation, and dashing up to the animal in hopes of catching it with a successful daze.

I can't believe this...she's going to die...


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 5, 2005)

_"What have I done?"_

As Bubbles sprints screaming towards the beast, Alton stumbles along behind her, desperately trying to reach Kiylea before the boar's tusks can violate her flesh any further. Weighed down by his armour and the weapons he has no time to jettison, he manages to come up just behind it. Sobbing in his desperation to reach her in time, he prays brokenly, "Lady, help her, save her, don't let her die. Oh Lady, help her!"









*OOC:*


Double move this round. Alton's new position would be:


```
xxxxKxxxxxx
xxxxxCJRxxx
.....A.....
```


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 5, 2005)

Jerran swallows heavily as he watches the boar tear into Kiylea.  He keeps his head however, and levels his crossbow straight down towards their prey, knowing that removing the boar is the best way to help their fallen friend.

[ooc - attack +4 light crossbow (1d6 dmg, criticial 19-20/x2, 80' range increment, piercing)]


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

Eddie having already loaded his sling, lets the stone loose prematurely in his horror, it ricochets off of a tree trunk and disappears into the woods. Jerran swings his loaded crossbow down, firing off the bolt but his shift in weight causes the bolt to miss the boar and embed itself to the fletchings in the soft ground.

Bubbles, however, has better luck, abandoning the trap and charging the boar she stabs her leading shortsword at the boar cutting into it's shoulder muscles. Ringly attempts to drop from the tree, but misjudges and misses a branch falling uncomfortably on his ankle.

Alton advances as briskly as his armor allows, moving up beside Bubbles. The boar bucks its head at Bubbles, hoping to catch her with it's tusks but misses quite widely, letting out a slight squeal from the pain her stab caused.


```
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]x
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]xx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxCJR[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color]xxx
.......[color=white][b]....BA.[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]..
...........[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].P.[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
.............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
..........E...[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]....
.............T[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color].....
.....................
.....................
.....................
```









*OOC:*


Round 2: Eddie misses with a (7), Jerran misses with a (10), Bubbles charge hits (24) dealing (3), Ringly tumbles from the tree (jump check 3, 2 falling damage) and does X, Alton moves up next to Bubbles, Boar misses against Bubbles (5).













*OOC:*















*OOC:*



Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Bubbles (13), Ringly (drops to 11), Alton (11), Kiylea (unconscious), Boar (2)


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2005)

Alton steps to the side so that he and Bubbles face one another over the boar's back. Drawing a shuddering breath, he swings his sword aloft and calls on Yondalla. "Goddess, guide my arm. So may all evil perish from your earth!" Then the shining blade descends, flashing in a deadly arc towards the vicious, blood-stained beast.









*OOC:*


5 foot step to flank boar with Bubbles, followed by _Smite evil_ attack +10 (+1 BAB +1 STR bonus +1 size bonus +1 Weapon focus(longsword) +1 _inspire courage_ bonus +2 flanking bonus +3 CHA bonus from _smite evil_), longsword, 1d6+2 (1d6 +1 STR bonus +1 _smite evil_ bonus), 19-20/x2, slashing.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 6, 2005)

_Umm Sword, right sword _  Eddie struggles with pulling his sword and to get to the boar at the same time. 
Hold on Kiylea, just a few moments longer…. Hee Ya! back off stupid Piggy !
ooc: draw weapon as move action, then partial charge: +2 w/charge +4 (1d4+1)  
If the charge fails he will just wave his sword about threateningly


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 7, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Jumping to the side Bubbles narrowly avoids the razor sharp tusks of the enraged boar.  Gathering her feet beneath her she crouches low with her short swords extended towards the boar, just as her brother Finn had taught her.  She waits for her moment to strike and lashes out with both weapons.

(ooc) Attack with both Shortswords, should be +3 to Hit with both. (/ooc)


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 8, 2005)

Realizing that he has no chance of hitting the boar while it's tussling around with Bubbles and Alton, Jerran prepares to drop down from the tree.

[ooc - not sure what kind of movement that is, and of how far up I am.  If it's too far to jump safely, he'll put away his crossbow [move action] and start climbing down.  If he can drop safely, he'll do so, drop the crossbow and draw a dagger.]


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 8, 2005)

Ringly bites down on his lip to stop from cursing, seeing that his daze spell is useless on the animal. Thinking quickly, he quickly reaches into his pocket, his lips already beginning the opening incantations of _ghost sound_.

Perhaps if the animal were distracted enough, it would give the others enough time to get Kiylea out of the way...

[OOC: casting _ghost sound_ about 5 or 10 feet behind the animal.]


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 10, 2005)

*Near Midnight*

*Round 3*

Drawing his sword, Eddie moves up cautiously to defend Kiylea, the boar is too distracted however by Kiylea and Alton to react. Jerran drops nimbly from the tree, sets his crossbow upon the ground and draws his dagger in a single smooth motion, directly opposite Eddie. Bubbles brandishes her short swords, thrusting a quickly with one followed by the other. She misjudges the first stab and it just scrapes along the creatures tough hide, but her second one strikes true jabbing a deep wound into the creatures side.

Ringly, despite favoring his ankle, goes through the gestures of a simple spell flawlessly and a burst of raucous noise, like four humans tramping up behind the boar (opposite Bubbles) causes it to leap forward a little bit. Alton takes advantage of the creatures fright, channeling the power of his goddess the sharp smell of Veryl's forge fills the air for a moment, and his blade sinks deep into the boar with a hiss as if the blade was hot.

The boar squeals in pain and anger, it rushes Alton in an desperate attempt to break free from the enclosing ring of halflings and the supposed arrival of a whole slew of larger opponents. In its haste however, it opens itself up and Jerran makes a swift stab at the creature puncturing deep into its ribcage. Despite a blow that would have brought down most grown men, it bullrushes Alton backwards. He stumbles over the sweet potatoes they had laid out as bait, but does not fall. Free from the circle, the boar darts away, hoping to make it to the forest.


```
[left]xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]x
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]xx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxExJR[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color]xxx
.......[color=white][b]....B..[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]..
...........[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].P.[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color].C.
.............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b]A[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
..............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]....
.............T[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color].....
.....................[/left]
       [size=1][color=gray]
```









*OOC:*


Round 3: Eddie draws sword and moves up, Jerran drops from the tree nimbly (jump check 17) drops x-bow draws dagger, Bubbles misses then hits with her shortswords (14, 19) for (4), Ringly gestures and casts ghost sound (boar fails save 12), Alton smite hits (18) for (4), Kiylea doesn't stabilize (52) now at -7, Boar bullrushes Alton (Attacks of Opportunity: Jerran crits (20, 16) for (5), Alton and Bubbles miss (12, 10 respectively) opposed Str check (Boar 17, Alton 8) pushes him back ten feet and breaks right.
[/color][/size]
Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Bubbles (13), Ringly (drops to 11), Alton (11), Kiylea (unconscious), Boar (2)


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 10, 2005)

Nimbly reversing his dagger grip, Jerran steps forward and hurls the blade at the retreating boar.

[close to 10' and throw +6 attack, 1d3 dmg, 19-20/x2 crit. includes inspire courage bonuses.]


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 10, 2005)

"Damn! Don't let it reach the trees!" Alton regains his balance after the boar's rush pushes him backwards, and moves purposefully towards Kiylea.

"Bubbles, you, Jerran and Eddie kill that thing.  Be careful, though - it's not natural. Ringly, take a shot if you can - but then I need you here."

Moving adjacent to Kiylea, Alton drops to his knees, scanning her wounds. Already his hands are busy ripping up bandages from his cloak.









*OOC:*


Move 25 feet (double move), ready to perform a _Heal_ check at +5 next round. ender_wiggin, can you perform an _aid another_ check next round, please?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 10, 2005)

"Forget the boar! Look at the blood...good lord..."

_Getting the sling out would be take much too long. Besides, I haven't used it in ages..._

Ringly, recognizing Alton's superior experience in the matter, sets down to help him to the best of his ability.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 10, 2005)

Eddie takes a deep breath to steady himself, waiting an instant for Jerrans throw, If Jerran kept to the trees, both Bubbles and I should be able to charge it, Eddie to the square directly behind it.  If Jerran is in the way then Eddie will stay in the trees, jogging if possible (x3) trying to keep the boar out in the open.  Ooc delay until 20. If attacking +5 (1d4+2) (courage and charge bonuses)


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 11, 2005)

"Damn!" exclaims Bubbles as the boar pushes past Alton almost sending him backwards over the pile of sweet potatos.  Bubbles gives chase, her two long braids flailing along behind her as hurdles the pile of sweet potatos, trying to catch the pig before it can hide in the dark forest.

_I have to get it before it reaches the trees.._

(ooc) Charge and attack with both swords (/ooc)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 13, 2005)

*Round 4 & 5 - And So Quickly It's Over*

Flipping the dagger over, Jerran takes aim and flicks the dagger through the air and it embeds itself hilt deep into the boar's ribcage. The creature staggers, blood flowing from it's many wounds and collapses. Bubbles and Eddie charge over, swords raised should the resilient creature rise from it's fall but it fails to do so, although Eddie gives it another stab or so to confirm that it is dead.

Alton rushes over to Kiylea, his heart beating strongly in his chest, he calms himself, and closely examines her wounds while ripping a large swath of cloth from his cloak. Ringly however is overcome by the sight of all the blood and doesn't manage to help at all. Acting quickly and with an uncanny skill, that reminds him of all the times he saw Clara dress a wound, he staunches the flow of blood by applying pressure and then wrapping Kiylea's bloodied torso with the strip of cloth, securing it tightly.


```
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color]xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxxxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]x
[left][left] xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxKxxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxx[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color][color=white][b]x[/b][/color]xx
xxxxxxx[color=white][b]xxxARJx[/b][/color][color=white][b]xxxx[/b][/color]xxx
.......[color=white][b].......[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b]E[/b][/color]..
...........[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].P.[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]BC.
.............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b]A[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]...
..............[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color]....
.............T[color=white][b].[/b][/color][color=white][b].[/b][/color].....
.....................
```
[/left]
  [/left]
 








*OOC:*


Round 4: Eddies delays, Jerran throws and hits (22) for (3) dropping the boar, Eddie and Bubbles charge at the thing and proclaim it dead, Boar is dead.

Round 5: 













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


Ringly fails his aid check (7), Alton SUCCEEDS on his heal check  (25), Kiylea still unconscious but stable, gains a hit point due to an exceptional success by Alton, now at -6. Combat is over, proceed.

Initiative: Eddie (22), Jerran (21), Bubbles (13), Ringly (drops to 11), Alton (11), Kiylea (unconscious), Boar (2)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2005)

Hee Yaw! We got it, we got it! Eddie dances around and kicks the boar, for good measure, that’s for Ky….
He turns around and rushes back to the tree line Is she …..?? his voice breaks and he cant finish the question.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 13, 2005)

Ringly raises one hand to wipe the sweat from his face -- but only succeeds in smearing Kiylea's blood over his head. He tries to use his other hand, but it's covered in blood as well. The young wizard, spent, slowly extricates his exhausted body from the bloody scene and collapses on the colorless night ground. When the very stars are disorienting, he closes his eyes.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 13, 2005)

Alton ties off the last bandage and sits back on his heels. Ignoring the blood on his hands, he covers his face momentarily, drawing a deep and shuddering breath as he contemplates how close they came to tragedy.

_"Oh Goddess - Lady! Thank you!"_

Then he drops his hands and looks around. Nodding to Ringly he says, "Thank you," and then stands and turns towards the others. Seeing the dead boar, he says, "Good, you got it". Noticing the dagger still protruding from the animal's side, he turns to Jerran and grins: "Remind me never to get into a real argument with you!"

"Kiylea's all right for the moment - but we have to get her to a healer. Clara's away, so it'll have to be Alton. Eddie, you're the fastest of us - you'll have to run for help. We'll take Kiylea to the Mellar's farm ... that's the closest place, isn't it? If you go to the Brewery, Bubble's dad or one of her brothers can ride into town and fetch the Patriarch."

"We'll have to make a litter of some sort. We can raid Eddie's trap for the spear, and use the spear I made as well. Then, if we tie a couple of our cloaks between them, that should make a fair stretcher."

Taking Eddie to one side, Alton says to him, "Eddie, I know that if you're feeling anything like me, you just want to collapse and rest - but I can't do much more for Kiylea. She very nearly died, and she needs better care than I can give her. She needs the Goddess' healing touch. Leave your stuff with us - we'll take care of it. If you want a lantern, take mine. Kiylea's probably OK for a few hours. Eddie, I've seen you run - I *know* you can do this." Alton clapped the young halfling on the shoulder and turned back to the others.

Clasping Bubbles forearms, he stands for a moment grinning fiercely at her, before turning to the bard and saying, "You know, Jerran, you should be glad it was only a mug Bubbles used on you!"

Then, picking up a lantern, he goes over to the boar and examines it. "Let's have a look at this thing that's caused us so much grief!"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 14, 2005)

By the end of Alton’s comments, Eddie is nodding in agreement. and looking solemn  Of course I will go get him, I wont let you down. Thank you for keeping her alive, without you here, I don’t think any of us could have saved her. um. lantern., Eddie sheaths his sword, and grabs up Alton’s lantern (lighting it if necessary) and takes off at a jog towards the brewery._  Ill just take my stuff with me, it wont slow me down any. Its not that I don’t trust them, but I wouldn’t want any of it getting lost. _


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 14, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

The dagger came flashing out of nowhere, felling the boar before it could reach the trees.  Bubbles skided to a halt next to Eddie and the now dead boar.  Taking a moment to wipe the boar's blood off of her swords, she can't help but to smile at Eddies antics.  After making sure Kiylea is receiving the attention she needs she turns to Jerran.

"That was a very nice throw, Jerran.  Good job."

While Alton makes plans to move Kiylea, Bubbles turns her attention to the boar.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 15, 2005)

Jerran smiles slightly at the compliments he gets on his throw, but looks slightly queasy when he looks down at Kiylea.  He nods his head with respect towards Alton and gives a weak grin.

"Remind me to have you around if I ever do get in a real arguement and lose."

Then he walks over to the dead boar with the others, and bends down to retrieve his knife.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles smiles at the exchange between Jerran and Alton.

_It's a start._


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

*Near Midnight*

*Examining the Boar*

With a sense of relief sinking in over the stabilization of Kiylea, the others collect themselves well.  Ringly, overcome still, collapses to stare up into the stars, his breathing slowing and regaining it's strength.

Approaching Eddie, Bubbles and the downed boar, Alton directs Eddie to make way for town and Eddie quickly feels confident in his task, he grabs up the lantern sitting by the unused trap and jogs off, the darkness enveloping the small globe of light as he disappears towards town.

Jerrans snags the lantern on his way over to the boar, and pulls his dagger from the creatures side.  The three halflings stand over the boar, examining it.  In the light it is no more than three feet in length and probably stood about two feet at the shoulder.  The creatures ruddy skin is thick and covered with a reddish fur which is short and bristly; the distinguishing features are the gnarled tusks which twist and curl out from it's mouth and two ridges of bone which run along it's head.  It's eyes are an unnatural reddish hue, something about it gives you the idea that it isn't your normal forest boar.

*The Brewery*

Eddie jogs through the darkness, although he is quite nimble, he rarely ever had to run this far and he struggles to keep his pace.  Eventually he can make out the dark outline of the Brewery against the night.  As he approaches, he can quickly tell that the lights are out, it is the darkest hours of the night, he vaguely remembers that the smaller building off to the right of the large building is the Greenbottles house and he makes his way towards the porch which leads up to the front door.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Eddie glances at the barn thinking it would be faster if he just took a horse, and explained later.  _Do you know how to ride? No, How to saddle a horse? No.  Would you fall off and break your fool neck? Yes.  All right the house it is. _

Eddie dashes up onto the Greenbottle’s porch, panting and holding the stitch in his side.  He carefully sets down the lantern and pounds on the door.
Hello Mr. and Mrs. Greenbottle ! Wake up! Kyleia’s been hurt and we need help.  Hello, Wakeup ! *pounding continues*


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 17, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles looked down the the twisted mockery that was the wild boar.

"I don't know much about the wild, but I know that isn't right."

Even dead the thing sent a shiver up Bubbles spine.  She looks into the line of trees from where the boar had come from.

"Have any of you been very far into this forest before?  I mean, whatever did this to the boar could have done this to other things too."

"Oh I wish Kiylea hadn't been hurt.  She's the most likely to know about this place."

(ooc)I am assuming she is unconcious, if not I will ask her. (/ooc)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 18, 2005)

Ringly tries to stand up, but his head spins and he stumbles a bit before finding a tree to lean on. It was more blood than he had ever seen, not only in one place but total. Combined. For the first time in years, there was nowhere he wanted to be but home. In bed. Blissfully sleeping. The wizard doesn't look at the carcass of the boar. From some of the comment's he's heard, he doesn't think his stomach can handle it. The vomit is piling up in his throat anyway.

_What the hell am I doing here?_

"I'm sorry, friends. I don't seem to be of much use to anyone. Not like this," he says, "pointing to the scene around him. "Not like this..."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 18, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, friends. I don't seem to be of much use to anyone. Not like this," he says, "pointing to the scene around him. "Not like this..."



Alton turns to Ringly, and his chest tightens in sympathy as he takes in Ringly's obvious distress.

"Ringly, none of us could have forseen how dangerous this beast was. Certainly Mero didn't, I'm sure, or he would never have sent us out here. As to not being any use, if your magical sounds hadn't distracted the beast, who knows who it might have gored next."

"No, if anyone was useless here, it was me - my 'plan' must be the most useless ever devised, and it nearly got Kiylea killed. But by the Goddess' grace, she still lives, and now we must take her to a warmer, safer place than this field. That _thing_ - we should take that too, but Kiylea is our first priority. Once we've got her safely to the Mellars' farm, maybe Bubbles and I can come back for the carcase."

"I know you're feeling sick but I need your help to carry our friend to safety. If all four of us help, it'll be a much smoother ride for her. Now, let's make that stretcher. The sooner we're underway, the better."


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 21, 2005)

*Near Midnight*

*Kiylea's Stretcher*

With Alton's heartful guidance and comfort, he manages to get Ringly up and helping as the struggle to craft the makeshift stretcher. With the help of the three others, it is finished quickly and with care Bubbles and Alton lift Kiylea up and Jerran and Ringly slide the stretcher under her. Hanging the small lamp from the end of one of the spears, they are ready to move.

"One, two, three..." Alton calls out and on three they uniformly lift the stretcher carrying Kiylea to their shoulders, although Jerran and Ringly struggle with the weight, Alton and Bubbles pick up the slack and they begin to make their way slowly back towards the Greenbottle Brewery.









*OOC:*


Aid Another Checks (11, 3, 23), Stretcher Building (17)






*
Greenbottle Brewery

*Banging on the door, Eddie nearly leaps out of his skin when he hears a creak on the steps behind him. Spinning around, his hand dives for his shortsword only to realize that it's Patty Greenbottle, Bubbles closest aged brother. The attractive youth stares for a moment at Eddie, unsure as to whether this is some mangled attempt at a break-in or he really needs help. "Can I help? I was already awake when I heard your racket." He apparently wasn't around earlier when you had first gathered as he seems to not know what is going on. He looks up behind Eddies shoulder as the front door swings open and Almose and Finnigan stand there, in hastily put on trousers. Finnigan's warm voice follows, tinged with concern, "what happened lad? Something about Kiylea? Should we go get Clara... oh, wait... she's out of town, don't be liking to bother Alton this late but if it's urgent."

As Eddie hastily explains the situation, Finn also appears in the doorway, wearing a chain shirt over a cotton shirt, a Tillbough longsword strapped to his hip. Hearing the news he rushes to the stables and in moments is pounding down the road towards town. Finnigan and Almose listen to Eddie, and Mya comes out with a cup of tea to calm the boys nerves.

A few minutes later Patty points out into the darkness and a single dot of light can be seen coming down the road, soon it expands and you can see the four halflings (Jerran, Ringly, Alton and Bubbles) carrying something together on their shoulders. As they get closer, you realize it is Kiylea on a makeshift stretcher. Almose, Patty, Perry and even Mal rush to help while Mya runs inside to prepare a comfortable spot.

The four halflings sweaty and tired are glad to be helped by the four Greenbottle boys, giving up their positions on the stretcher. It makes its way up the porch and inside Mya has prepared the simple couch in their living room for Kiylea to rest upon, a dark grey sheet thrown over it so as not to stain the fabric. With the four Greenbottle boys and Mya's motherly guidance, they move Kiylea from the stretcher to the couch.

Outside Finnigan has clasped Bubbles into a fatherly hug, worried about his daughter, he has more than happy to see her well. They all move inside, Eddie informs them that Finn has ridden hard into town to get Father Alton. As the five halflings sit, their fatigue from the event becomes evident, Mya places a small cup of tea in front of each of them. Their hands shake from adrenaline and exhaustion, but it is soon soothed by the sweet warm tea.

As they sip their tea, the sound of hooves and men comes from outside, Finnigan rises and opens the door as Father Alton is helped by Mero and Finn into the room.

*Play it out from here*


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2005)

Jerran cups the tea in his hands, feeling the warmth spread through his fingers, but he doesn't drink any.  He simply stares into the cup until he hears the approaching hoofbeats.  He quickly takes a swallow of his now tepid tea and looks up expectantly, breaking into an honest smile when he sees the elder Alton walk into the room.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 21, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles takes a moment to be comforted in the familial embrace. 

"She was very brave to stand there and take her shot,"  Bubbles says glancing over at the still figure of Kiylea. "But Dad, that boar was unnatural, twisted. It just wasn't right."

She greatfully accepts the tea her mother gives her and the hug that comes with it. 

Not able to sit and wait Bubbles paces in front of the door until her brother and Alton arive.

"She's over here," she says and leads them over to Kiylea.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 21, 2005)

Alton thanks Mya for the tea, takes a couple of sips from the cup, and then puts it down and goes over to Kiylea's side. Looking into her pale face, he notes that her breathing, though shallow, is steady. He looks up to find Mya standing next to him. He manages a smile and nods. He starts to say that she will be fine when Alton arrives, but discovers to his horror that he is so close to tears that he cannot speak. So he nods again, and moves back to sit down and drink his tea. A few minutes later he is up again and back at Kiylea's side. There's nothing further he can do - just watch and wait.

When Alton Senior arrives, he stands and takes a step towards him. "Father ... it was the boar. I couldn't reach her until it was nearly too late. I'm sorry." Then he shakes his head, gathers himself and says, "But she is breathing steadily and the bloodflow has been stanched. She has been badly gored but there are no broken bones. Please call upon the Goddess to heal her."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 21, 2005)

> "But Dad, that boar was unnatural, twisted. It just wasn't right."




All that, and we don't even get to eat it? Eddie whines from his postion slouched in the most comfortable piece of furniture he can find.   

_No town feast, no promised reward, looks like Ill be spending a couple of nights in the woods until Dad gets over me borrowing his armor.  
_

Eddie starts up when father Alton enters the room, carefully keeping his hands in plain view,  As he has recieved many lectures for past deeds.  He says nothing but his eyes dart imploringly from the old Hin to the wounded Kiylea.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 22, 2005)

*Past Midnight*

*The Greenbottle Home*

Father Alton shoos away Alton's explanations, his voice aged but strong, "be calm my boy, this is not the time." He shrugs off the help from Mero and Finn, who move to watch the old priest, and proceeds towards Kiylea's limp form upon the couch. A hush falls over the room, his shaking hands soothe as they fall into familiar patterns examining the wound. "You did well dressing the wound my boy, it is deep, it very well could have killed her if you had acted any slower."

He slowly undresses the wound, her torn leather armor stained by the dark coagulated blood, peeling back the edges of the leather, he begins to rub his hands together while his warm voice seems to fill the room, "this young lass before me is strong and in her earliest years yet grant her the warmth of your Lady's hearth to soothe her aches," as the seemingly understated prayer finishes he presses the palms of his together as if fanning them for warmth before a fire and rests them against the wound. Those close enough can see a bead of sweat slide down Kiylea's face and you feel as for a moment as if you were before a cozy hearth, sipping at a warm cider in the comfort of friends.

He beckons Mya close, "bring a bowl of warm water and a cloth to clean the wound," she hurries off into another room and returns quickly with both with which he begins to wash away the dried blood. As the blood comes away a simple crease runs across Kiylea's torso, as if a day old scratch is all that is left of the garish wound that the boar had inflicted. Father Alton smiles and leans back, "she will be fine, although she will most likely sleep deeply tonight. I suggest you all get some rest yourselves, Mero and Finn will go and retrieve the boar if Eddie's directions were good enough. You have done quite well, better than some expected," he looks to Mero for a moment, "but for now, rest, everything else can wait for the morrow."

Mya looks around at the large gathering, "we've only two extra rooms, but if the boys all pile into one, I'm sure we can fit you all in here for the night."  Perry raises his head as if to object, but then at a look from Finnigan closes his open mouth.









*OOC:*


Kiylea is healed 18 points, putting her back at full (9hp)


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 22, 2005)

Alton moves across to the old priest, and, taking both the elder's hands in his own, kisses them in an act of reverence. Then, moving over to Kiylea, he leans over and tenderly brushes the hair back from her face. "Sleep well, Kiylea - with no bad dreams."

Then he goes to the room Mya points out. He shrugs out of his armour and, piling it in the corner, collapses into one of the beds. Within seconds he is asleep.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 23, 2005)

Ringly nods and manages to give an unconciously forced smile for all the kindness he's been given. The tea seems to have awakened his drousy mind, but did nothing to stifle the shock.

Ringly tries to wait until the others are occupied with something else, but it's obvious that Kiylea's condition is to be closely monitored for quite some time. Reluctantly, Ringly leans over her prone body. His eyes were locked onto her face; Ringly didn't think he could handle looking at the wound. "I know," whispers, "I'm sorry; this shouldn't have happened... I should have realized -- that spell -- I mean... I should have..."

He pauses for a moment, not knowing what he was doing. _The spell should have worked. I shouldn't have been so useless._

Unable to say anything else, he pushes himself upright and looks around. Still disoriented, he staggers into the room after Alton. Picking a corner, he curls up onto the floor in a fetal position...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 24, 2005)

Eddie tiredly slinks into the back room, to worn out with battle and his own worries to notice Rigley's pain, takes a bed if there is one free.  Before going to sleep: He takes a look around the room, in case there is a little something - that would fit in his bag, surely the greenbottles could spare a .... 

His last thought - ooh I hope they serve breakfast.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Bubbles looked around at her friends and realized for the first time that she was probably the only one that had killed anything in real combat before.  It had been on a delivery trip with Finn.  An early winter had fallen and a small pack of half starved wolves had attacked them on there way back from an outlying farm.  It happened so fast that she didn't really remember any details, except bandaging Finn's leg afterwards.  She remembered how scared she had been and how scared they must be now.  

Bubbles makes sure that her friends have everything they need, before changing out of her armor.

"Go to sleep dear."  Her mothers voice was soft as to not disturb the others. "You have had a hard night."

"I will soon, Mom. This is just something I have to do," Bubbles replies as she fetches some clean bandages for the senior Alton.

Bubbles tries to help out the best she can before sleep finally overcomes her and she is forced to bed.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 25, 2005)

*Morning*

*The Greenbottle Home

*The weariness pervading your very bones sets in as soon as you lay down, and despite the restless night that has passed, you enter a deep sleep swiftly. It is only as the sun is already glaring down from the sky, as it must be only a few hours before noon, and the summer heat pouring into the rooms that you stir to the smell of breakfast. Is that maple bacon, and perhaps eggs and a bit of spice.

In the kitchen you can hear what must be Mya and perhaps another member of the Greenbottle family working away. As you leave your various rooms and head down the scent of maple syrup, mushrooms, bacon and broccoli all mix together under the smell of freshly clipped basil. Upon the dining room table are eight places, three along each side, one at the foot and one at the head of the table. Mya instantly appears, carrying a large plate adorned with a magnificent looking omelette filled with mushrooms, broccoli and a smokey smelling cheese, gouda perhaps. Trailing behind her is Patty, apparently helping her with the kitchen in between glassblowing, carrying another smaller platter with crisp bacon wafting of maple syrup. The two plates settle on to the table between a pair of baskets stuffed with oven warm Highdumple buns. Mya then calls out, "breakfast is ready!"  Then abruptly, she spins around and darts back into the kitchen returning in a moment with a pitcher beading with perspiration which she sets on the table.

Patty smiles and then heads out the front door, as the door swings shut you can hear his muffled voice addressing someone on the porch.

-- Everyone is up and in action at basically the same time --


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 25, 2005)

Ringly's eyes flutter open.

_Why? Where is that moment? That beautiful, everlasting moment, that instant between sleep and realization. That fraction of a second, where all your troubles are gone. When you awaken, but have not remembered your anguish. Where is it? Why have I not been graced with it today?"_

The small halfling gets up slowly, his aching bones the very least of his pain. His mind tells him he doesn't want to eat. His stomach says something different. _You have to eat. You've read Fondo Everett's autobiography. Fasting doesn't solve anything._

Ringly pours himself a little to drink from the pitcher, and then deciding that he is quite hungry, leans forward a little for more. He glances around the room for Kiylea.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2005)

Eddie yawns as he plops himself down at the table, looking around with bright eyes. He passes the bacon to Jerran, grinning. 
 Eddie hops up when Kylya enters.  Are you alright this morning? We were all so worried about you, but Alton took good care of you and I ran ahead for father Alton.  Did you hear that we don’t get to eat it? there was something unnatural about that thing.  Ringly are you okay? You don’t looks so good.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 25, 2005)

Kiylea smiles as the delicious aromas tease her awake. _Mmmm, Ma's sure got a good breakfast going today._ She opens her eyes and the smile fades into a frown of confusion as she takes in the unfamiliar surroundings. Hopping up she goes to one of the windows and tries to place herself. Seeing the Greenbottle brewery a short distance away makes everything come back in a rush. _"By the Lady, the boar!"_

"Eddie! Alton! Ringly! Oh Lady, it's almost noon, Pa's gonna KILL me. Alton!!" She rushes through the house, trying to find a familiar face. Entering the dining room she skids to a halt and, barely stopping to take a breath, starts talking a mile a minute. "There you are! Where's the monster? What happened? Did ya see it? Did ya kill it? Can we track it? How'd we get here? Where is it? Did I ask that already?" She stops for a moment, Eddie's comments registering. "Me? Father Alton? I... oh _yes_, there was something wrong with it! Where is it?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 25, 2005)

"Eddie! Alton! Ringly!" Kiylea's voice rings in Alton's ears as the huge boar races towards her, wicked tusks glinting in the bright light of a full moon. "Kiylea," he calls, struggling to free himself from the trees which have leaned over and ensnared him in their rough, leafy grasp.  He can't move, and watches, appalled, as the beast skewers his friend and tosses her onto the hard earth.

"Alton!!" He sits bolt upright, blinking in the sunlight, and plucking at the blanket which has wound itself around him. "Kiylea!" He leaps up and rushes out into the living room. When he gets there, he finds Kiylea alive and well and talking thirteen to the dozen.

Overwhelmed with relief, he flings his arms around her and hugs her fiercely. "Thank the Goddess!" he cries. Then, as he remembers Father Alton's visit last night, and recollects where he is, he drops his arms and starts back in confusion. "Uh, sorry - sorry, Kiylea. Are you OK? I didn't hurt you again? Um ... I'm really sorry."

Then he grins and says, "But it's really good to see you on your feet!"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 25, 2005)

Jerran yawns and stretches as he gets up out of his bed.  He spends a few moments whetting down his hair and checking his appearance in a mirror before heading down to join the others.  He smiles upon finding Kiylea up and well in the dining room.

"Glad to see you up and about."


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 25, 2005)

Bubbles was the last one to make it to the breakfast table.  Seeing Kiylea there was even better than the thought of the breakfast her mother has layed out for them.

She waits for the others to move away and gives Kiylea a gental hug.

"I'm glad that your ok.  Its there anything i can get you?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 25, 2005)

Somewhat pleased but mostly confused by the attention being showered on her, Kiylea finally manages to get her mouth working again. "Has everyone gone daft? Of course I'm okay! Stop actin' like I died and came back alive again, and tell me what happened last night!" She looks over at their young mage and stops. "Bird's knees, Ringly, what's wrong? You look terrible! Are you hurt?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 26, 2005)

Ringly watches while the others greet Kiylea. He had considered, briefly, giving her his own display of affection, but decided that he wasn't at all comfortable with the idea. So instead, he sits back, a look of misery on his face, belying the great weight being lifted off his heart at seeing some semblence of normality restored to _her_.

"I'm fine," he croaks at last. "Just tired."

A pause. Did she expect something more?

"You should eat. The food's good."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2005)

Jerran looks at Kiylea and speaks gently.

"Your jest is closer than you think, perhaps.  The encounter with the boar did not go according to plan. . . mostly because the boar was something more than just a hungry pig in the woods.  You were wounded and unconcious before we managed to defeat the demon porker.  Luckily, through Alton's", here he gestures to the young paladin, "swift actions.  You were patched up enough for the rest of us to carry you to Alton, the other one, for some healing type magic."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 26, 2005)

Kiylea's eyes widen. "Was I hurt that bad? It just seems like a scratch." She glances down at her rent and stained leather jerkin. "Father Alton must have magic as strong as Clara's. Anyway I'm sure sorry I wasn't any help... but I guess you guys handled things all right." She smiles around and gives Alton a quick kiss on the cheek. "Thanks for getting me patched up! Wow, is all this food for us?"

"So you killed the thing?" She goes on as she sits down. "I'd sure like a look at it in the daytime. And I sure wish Clara and Coyo were here; I bet they'd know what made it turn bad, and how to keep other things from being taken the same way."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 26, 2005)

Somewhat breathless - both from the kiss and from Kiylea's calm acceptance of her near death - Alton stands silent for a moment, then grins again and says, "Yeah, it does look good. And I'm glad to see that bacon is on the menu!" He laughs heartily and then sits down to eat just as heartily.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 28, 2005)

erm .. Did Father Alton know why an unatural boar would be here? think it had  um.. any piglets? mabey we should well ... um go see? but after breakfast of course, an only if Kiylea feels up to it.....


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

As Eddie begins talking about Father Alton, the front door swings open and in walks Mero Brandworthy, escorting Father Alton to the head seat at the table.  Everyone's struck silent for a moment as the old priest settles into his chair, he smiles warmly at all of you.  Mero nods quietly and moves around to sit at the foot of the table, wearing a plain cotton shirt and trousers must mean that he's off duty today, a rare sight indeed.

Father Alton interrupts the momentary silence, raising his hand as if hushing a crowd, "it seems that you have recovered your strength with a good night's rest and Mya's excellent cooking.  The boar you brought down last night is definately of interest, although, first, could you pass the omelette?"  He smiles again, his casual manner quite disarming.


----------



## Slippshade (Mar 28, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

The years of serving at the Silver Horn kick in and Bubbles carries the platter of omelette to Father Alton.  She gives him a bright smile...

"Tell me when."

...and procedes to spoon the omelette onto Father Alton's plate.

"Would you like some too Mero?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 29, 2005)

If Kiylea had been any worse for wear, Ringly may have openly voiced his disdain at Mero. Instead, she seemed perfectly healthy, and the shy wizard didn't feel the need to embarrass himself.

Ringly listens to what the pair have to say.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Mar 29, 2005)

Father Alton said:
			
		

> "The boar you brought down last night is definately of interest, although, first, could you pass the omelette?"




"Have you seen it?" Kiylea asks, curiosity overcoming her shyness. "Where is it? Have you found out anything about it?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 29, 2005)

Alton stands as the cleric and the constable enter the room, then sits again and resumes his meal.



			
				Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "Have you seen it?" Kiylea asks, curiosity overcoming her shyness. "Where is it? Have you found out anything about it?"



"Yes, Father, what do we know about such creatures? It was definitely evil - I felt the Goddess' displeasure at it when I struck it."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Farther Alton, Hello Merro Eddie mumbles, far too self concious to discuss his plans with them directly. He waits patiently as they finish breakfast, trying not to look guilty as the Bacon tucked into his sleeve cools into a sticky mess.
_Perhaps the bacon was a bad idea..._


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

*Before Noon*

*Breakfast*

"Thank you dear, smells wonderful," as Bubbles serves Father Alton some omelette, when she asks Mero he looks up and nods at her. She proceeds to serve Mero as well before returning the omelette platter to the table and returning to her seat.



			
				Kiylea said:
			
		

> "Have you seen it?" Kiylea asks, curiosity overcoming her shyness. "Where is it? Have you found out anything about it?"




"Yes, Mero and Finn brought it back last night, it's out back at the moment."  He punctuates his sentence by poking a piece of omelette into his mouth.  Upon finishing chewing, "Wellsly is actually looking it over at the moment, seeing if he can figure out more about it's origins."  He takes a drink from his glass of water, then reaches for one of the warm Highdumple buns when Alton interjects.



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> "Yes, Father, what do we know about such creatures? It was definitely evil - I felt the Goddess' displeasure at it when I struck it."




Picking up one of the buns, a warm wrinkled smile splits the Father's face, "we'll know more with Wellsly's help."  He takes a bite of the bun, chews and washes it down with some more water, "the rest can wait for now, finish your meal.  We'll head out once we're all done eating."  With that he snags the plate of bacon and slips a few pieces onto his own plate.

Alton & Eddie [sblock]Eddie tucks some bacon away skillfully under his sleeve, thinking he isn't noticed as Father Alton and Mero enter. Although Alton catches it out of the corner of his eye when he stands up.
Sleight of Hand check
Spot Rolls[/sblock]

For the rest of the meal Father Alton defers anymore questions about the boar until they've headed outside, although anyone trying to rush the Father finds it quite unsuccessful as his appetite is still quite good even in such elderly years.

Mero having remained quiet for most of the meal speaks before the Father is almost finished with his omelette, "the six of you did quite well last night, better than I expected. Although I did not anticipate that the creature you were confronting was more than your average wild boar as it turned out, I'm glad that due to your quick thinking that you saved Kiylea from what could have been a tragic accident."  His voice wavers a bit near the end, as if uncertain as how to approach the subject of Kiylea's near death experience.

The short silence that follows is broken quickly by Father Alton's warm reassuring voice, "well, I'm stuffed to the ears, and it seems everyone else was just waiting for me." He rises slowly, supporting himself by the arms of the chair, his right hand taking hold of his walking stick, he begins to make his way to the door. Mero is up and opening the door before the rest of you are out of your seats, as the Father moves through the doorway he calls back, "come along, we haven't all day to be sitting around eating."  He chuckles and continues.

*Outside*

As you follow, the two Brandworthy's lead the six of you around to the back of the Greenbottle home where a make-shift table has been setup atop which lies the seemingly well-preserved corpse of the boar from last night. Wellsly stands bespectacled across the table peering down at the boar, one hand keeping his glasses from slipping off of his nose and the other holding a book open, his finger tracing along the lines of some odd script as he simultaneously reads and examines the boar with his eyes. As the Father and Mero come to a stop across the table the six of you spread out to get another good look at the creature. Wellsly adjusts his glasses, looks up for a moment as if thinking about something and then let's out a yelp as he realizes there are people in front of him, nearly losing his glasses in the process.

"Whew... almost got me there, eh?" his breathing slowly returns from a hurried gasping to normal, he grins readjusting his glasses with a gloved hand, "ah, Ringly my boy! Seems you've brought down quite the specimen here, you remember reading Aevarius Str'en's work on cross-planar flux and contamination?"  He looks expectantly at the young wizard, an endearing smile on his face.

Ringly: [sblock]You fail to remember really anything about Aevarius Str'en, although the name seems familiar enough. The term's cross-planar flux and contamination at least give you the basic idea that he's talking about something from outside this world or plane, as it's generally called in the arcane fields, spreading into this world. Perhaps all the books Wellsly thought you should read weren't so useless after all.[/sblock]

Others: [sblock]You have no idea what in the world he's talking about.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 1, 2005)

As Alton stands to greet the Patriarch, he sees Eddie ... _slipping a piece of bacon up his sleeve?_ He is so distracted that he almost misses the answer to his question about the boar - _We'll know more with Wellsly's help._

Alton sits and applies himself to his breakfast again, a puzzled look on his face. After a moment he looks around - but none of the others seem to have noticed either Eddie's actions or his own distraction.

As they all file out to view the boar, Alton comes up next to Eddie and says _sotto voce_, "Hey, Eddie - it might be better to keep it in this." He hands him a napkin he has borrowed from the table. "I put an extra roll in there as well. Bring the napkin back when you've finished with it. I know that Mya wouldn't begrudge you some extra bacon but it's not fair to spoil her table setting."

He then moves off to look at last night's adversary, giving Eddie the time and space to "adjust" his clothing.

He stands with the others, looking at the body on the table. Somehow, it doesn't seem as fearsome as it did last night - although that same sense of being "not right" is apparent in the cadaver.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "ah, Ringly my boy! Seems you've brought down quite the specimen here, you remember reading Aevarius Str'en's work on cross-planar flux and contamination?"



Alton turns to Jerran with a wide-eyed look, as if to say, "Do *you* know what he's talking about?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> As they all file out to view the boar, Alton comes up next to Eddie and says _sotto voce_,  "I put an extra roll in there as well. Bring the napkin back when you've finished with it. I know that Mya wouldn't begrudge you some extra bacon but it's not fair to spoil her table setting."




Eddie turns beet red, Umm no, Alton youv'e got the wrong idea.  I would'nt  .... The bacon is um for a joke, I just didn't want to spoil it by making it obvious that I was carrying it.   Ill just take the napkin back now. He turns away quickly and takes a few steps back into the house leaving the napkin at the table.  If any of the greenbottles are standing around Eddie will tell them "this is Alton's, he asked me to return it."   Your pretty sure the roll went into a pocket though.  Once back outside Eddie avoids looking at Alton.  Examining the boar closely looking for some sign of what the others were talking about.  He will also pick up a short stick, for poking the dead boar with, should it become necessary.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 1, 2005)

Kiylea slips briefly to Father Alton's side as they head out. "Thank you for helping me, father. But please don't tell my Ma and Pa what happened. At least, not what really happened. Especially Ma." Then she darts off for the back of the house. 

Upon arrival she bends over their _corpus delicti_, brushing her dark hair out of her eyes. Wellsly's strange words earn him, then Ringly, a blank look.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 1, 2005)

Jerran gives Alton a slightly withering glance and replies with some asperity in an aside to the paladin.

"Oh, yes!  I spend all my time reading about cross plainer flocks.  Angry, dull groups of birds."

Then he turns his attention to Wellsly and turns on his charm.

"Please, my good sir.  Perhaps you could explain your thoughts in simpler words, for us uneducated folk."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 1, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran gives Alton a slightly withering glance and replies with some asperity in an aside to the paladin.
> 
> "Oh, yes!  I spend all my time reading about cross plainer flocks.  Angry, dull groups of birds."



Alton winces slightly at the tone of the young bard's reply. _"Oh well,"_ he thinks, _"I guess things are back to normal, then."_


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 1, 2005)

Bubbles has to stiffle a giggle at Jerran's overheard joke.  She feels a bit bad for Alton, but it was funny.

Having no idea what Wellsly is talking about, Bubbles hopes that someone will translate.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 5, 2005)

"Yes," says Ringly. "I do remember something of the sort. Although I don't see the relevance in our current situation. Unless, of the course, you've determined the boar to be extraplanar. I don't recall Aevarius Str'en saying anything about wild boars."

_Just go with the flow. People are looking at you._ Inside, Ringly's heart started beating faster.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2005)

Wellsly looks sideways at Jerran and then snaps his attention back to Ringly, "close enough to that, I was sure you would have recognized it's features, did you not get a good look at it?"  He smiles at Ringly, "come around this side and take a better look," he gestures for Ringly to come to his side of the table.

As Ringly circles around he can get a better look at the creature; the ruddy skin and reddish fur seem relatively normal to him, although he's never gotten a close look at a boar before, however, the two bone ridges which run along the creatures forehead and it's twisting tusks remind him of the brief time Wellsly lectured to him about extraplanar creatures from the Nine Hells. Even still the illusions Wellsly had used to show him the devils that inhabited those realms creep into his nightmares.

Knowledge: Arcana check 18
Ringly: [sblock]Basically you've determined it's a Fiendish creature of some sort, probably relating to the Nine Hells.  How it became one you don't know.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 6, 2005)

Although still puzzled, one glance around the rest of the group is enough to show Alton that he's not alone in that. However, with Jerran's sarcasm still biting, he bides his time, prepared to wait for Ringly or Wellsly or _someone_ to explain what is going on.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 8, 2005)

"I recognize the fiendish taint that seems to have afflicted the creature," says Ringly. The carcass isn't a pleasant thing to look at, but for some reason the wizard isn't too badly affected by it.

"What I'm curious to know, however, is how the taint got there. Does anyone know of any possible source for contamination from the Nine Hells? From my knowledge, fiendish traits do not develop spontaneously. It had to come from somewhere, and unless someone has a quick explanation for it, I'd be pretty badly worried, because that would mean there's an unwelcome,  unnatural demonic presence in the area."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 8, 2005)

Fiendish? huh.  Eddie seizes the moment and pokes the the boar with a stick !  So um, fiends. What does that mean? is it something it is or somthin it became? Or...  Is somebody messing with  he waves his hand to indicate the very fabric of time space, the borders of reality itself. Stuff?


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 8, 2005)

Kiylea's mouth hangs open for a minute. "Are you saying there might be fiends in the Lady's woods?! We've gotta' get rid of them before they dirty anything else! We gotta' track this thing back to its lair!" She seems ready to dash off immediately.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 8, 2005)

Alton, too, is taken aback at Ringly's words. "A demonic presence? Kiylea's right - we must purge this filth from the Lady's realm." While not quite ready to dash off straight away, he too is suddenly on the alert, and keen to act.

"How *could* such a phenomenon come to be? Will we be facing an actual demon - or are there demon-worshippers who have somehow unlocked the foulness of Hell? Who knows about such things? Father, can you teach us?"

"One thing is certain - if we do take this on we must be better prepared than we were last night! It's likely that beasts like this one will be the least of our opponents." There is no indication that Alton has any doubt that he, for one, will be undertaking this quest.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 8, 2005)

Jerran holds up his hands and backs away from his suddenly zealous companions.

"Whoah. . . now hold on a minute.  Just some by-product of this creature was very nearly too much for us. . . and now you want to go and kill the source?  Are you nuts?  I didn't sign on for this. . . I was asked to run a small errand, not get killed.  And I really don't want to see any of you get yourselves killed either."


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 8, 2005)

Bubbles is stunned at Ringly's matter of fact tone about fiends and Hells.

Before she knows it half of her friends are ready to run off and kill or get killed by whatever had a hand in creating this thing and the other half are either protesting any involvement or like Bubbles are just too stunned to talk.

"Alton, Kiylea...Jerran does have a point.  You are reacting instead of thinking.  To run off willy nilly thinking we can just find and defeat whatever  (she throws her hands in the air and waves them at nothing) this thing is...is crazy.  That being said yes we have to do something, but lets figure out how and what exactly we are up against.
Bubbles turns to Ringly.  "Is there anything else you can tells us about this?" She points at the boar. "Or do you have anymore reference material that we should look at first."
She then turns to Mero..."Or is this something you even want us to be involved in?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 8, 2005)

"I _do_ want to find out what we're up against. That's why I want to track it. I'm no good at reading books, but I can read the forest." Kiylea glances up at the sun. "We can't wait too long or the trail will get hard to follow."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, Im not sure that we should be chasing off after erm whatever it is.  Well at least we should'nt, this sounds like something that the elders should take care of... Eddie glances at Mero, Fathe Alton and Wesly.  



			
				Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "We can't wait too long or the trail will get hard to follow."




but if it needs to be tracked now, Kiylea Doesnt Go Alone. Eddie says  fiercely.
 Adding in a more normal (less confident) tone of voice: What if we just went for a looksee, but not actually fight anything... and marked the trail to follow later, would that be okay?


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 8, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Whoah. . . now hold on a minute.  Just some by-product of this creature was very nearly too much for us. . . and now you want to go and kill the source?  Are you nuts?  I didn't sign on for this. . . I was asked to run a small errand, not get killed.  And I really don't want to see any of you get yourselves killed either."



Alton grins at Jerran. "It's all right, Jerran - we haven't suddenly turned suicidal. But for some of us, this soiling of the forest is intolerable, and we won't stand by while it happens."

Turning to Bubbles, he says, "As to 'willy nilly' - far from it! I say again, we need to be far better prepared. That means we learn to work together as a team. Things like acting in concert to overwhelm an enemy in a hand to hand fight ... and knowing what manner of spells our allies can cast."

Glancing at Mero, a fierceness quickens his gaze. "We are already involved. And if Kiylea says we need to follow the tracks now, then we do. With Coyo and Clara away, she's the best tracker in the village."

He then looks at Eddie and grins. "But she's not going alone - oh no! Not after all the trouble we went to last night to get her patched up!"

"First we find out where this thing came from. Then we plan what to do about it."

Once again, Alton's zeal falters a little. Once again, he finds himself embarassed at speaking out so boldly in front of his friends, and the elders of the village. Somehow, though, it's not as bad as last time. He recognizes this task to be part of the Lady's calling - and he's not about to apologize for it.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 11, 2005)

"Well, if we are going to hunt whatever is doing this down, then I had better go get changed. Be right back."  Bubbles runs back into the house and returns about 15 minutes later, dressed as she was last night in her armor, with her two short swords strapped to her waist.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 12, 2005)

"I'm sorry," says Ringly. "I don't remember as much as I should. But I do know that demons don't appear from nowhere. And they are very powerful. Jerran is right; driving off a annoying boar is one thing. Fighting demons calls for organized, relentless combat -- the decision for action belongs to the elders."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

Before Bubbles makes for her home, Father Alton gestures for her to stop, shaking his head slowly he nods back towards Wellsly, speaking quietly to her, "patience my child."

With the Father's acknowledgement Wellsly smiles and pats Ringly on the back, "indeed my boy, however you missed a few important details," he gestures towards the boar, "this creature was birthed just like any other natural boar from what I can tell, and it is definately a native of this plane, despite the fiendish markings it bears.  All that aside, such talk of a true devil scheming in the western woods is farfetched at the least.  What seems most plausible, at least in reference to Aevarius Str'en's works and what I've seen with this one specimen, is that some natural source, most commonly a small body of water, has been infected by some infernal source and natural creatures exposed to it for a sufficient length of time are likewise infected."  He pushes his glasses back up his nose pausing in his monologue for a moment, "the way you handled this, was quite extraordinary."

As he concludes, Father Alton is nodding slowly, "yes, Wellsly is correct.  You did well coping with what turned out to be something much more than you expected.  Wellsly has already told me what you just learned and I believe with a little more preparation you should be capable enough to handle at the very least seeking out the source of this poor creatures taint."  He gestures towards Mero with his free hand, "Mero will see to it that you are more adequately equipped with what he can offer from the militia's stores.  Now, I'm can't force you to go, but as young Alton has said, Clara and Coyo are out of town and there are none of us here without daily responsibilities to the town.  It is your choice."  He sinks his weight back onto the staff and turns away, "tomorrow, I hope that you will all be here ready in the morning.  I am weary, Mero..."  The last few words seem to convey the shift in responsibility as the old priest makes his way back towards the house.

Turning your attention to Mero, he looks expectantly at the six of you, waiting for a barrage of questions.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 12, 2005)

"Tomorrow....," Kiylea whispers in disappointment as she watches Father Alton leave. "There mightn't be anything left I can follow by then. I'm not _really_ very good, you know." She directs this last at young Alton, along with a rueful smile. Then she glances to Mero. "And I don't suppose there's anything in the militia stores that could help."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 12, 2005)

"Please, Kiylea," there's a tone of fatigue in the wizard's voice. "We are all very tired, and you were badly hurt last night. We must consider our health and safety first, to ensure our very survival in this matter."

He turns to Mero, "As far as taking up your request, I am not opposed to it at all. I realize taking off after it contradicts what you may normally think of my habits, but what happened last night ... angered me. 

"Initially, it was directed toward you, toward your compatriots," he motions towards the other elders, "but I quickly realized that you had no fault in the matter. There was no factor that anyone had overseen to place us in such danger. Even the boar is innocent. The demonic forces here are to blame. I feel obliged to act upon my feelings."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 12, 2005)

"Uh, tomorrow ... I suppose there's no way Kiylea and I could just ... check out the tracks today? No, I suppose you're right. We are still all exhausted."

"I guess we should all rest for a few hours - but I think it's really important that we train together as well. Bubbles, you, Kiylea and I should work on our tactics in hand to hand combat - Eddie and Jerran too, if they want. If we'd been able to attack that boar from both sides at once, we might have taken it down even more quickly. How about meeting back here at, say, four o'clock so that we can practise together - just for an hour? And Ringly, if you were to observe, you could advise us on how we could work in with your spellcasting. What do you think?"

Moving close to Bubbles, Alton says quietly to her, "Bubbles, would you talk to Jerran? I know he doesn't want to get in over his head - none of us do - but it's apparently not as bad as we thought it might be - no demons, at any rate - and we need him. I don't think we could have gotten through last night without him. He's unlikely to listen to me - but he'll certainly listen to you, even if he pretends not to."

Smiling shyly, he adds, "You were fantastic last night. I'll never forget the sight of you charging that boar - so quick ... and so fearsome! Wow!"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 12, 2005)

"I'm sorry, I didn't know you all wanted to rest some more." Kiylea touches Ringly's shoulder in apology (but only briefly, she knows the mage is sensitive to such things). "I'll go home 'n get the rest of my things, then come back to train. I'm not much good at fighting up close so I could use some practice." She waves and starts off, unless Mero has an objection.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 12, 2005)

Erm . How do we fight water? would'nt we need magic to fix it? or a healing potion to pour in it?, um Mero can I get new armor? He waits a bit for the elders to be distracted then slides over to Jerran he whispers Are you coming back to train a little with us? I want you to show me something ... from last night...
 Flying Bacon Death Attack! 
Eddie allows the bacon to slide smoothly out of his sleave and he hurtles it at Alton! 
[Ooc: Ranged +6, 0 dmg]  He then tries to look disapointed at the result. Then grinning he adds I could really use your help, after all you killed a bore like that.  mines still alive. .  Eddie glances around to see his friends reactions, then heads back into the house for his dad's armor.  Its entirely possible that something falls out of his bag, and is left behind as he packs up his gear and heads home, nearly bouncing.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 12, 2005)

Jerran chuckles slightly at Eddie's throw, but attempts a serious expression when Alton looks towards them.  He whispers to Eddie.

"Different kind of boar.  And you're probably already better at that than me.  I was just lucky."

Jerran looks relieved that there isn't some real demon charging around their forest.  Everyone's plan to go out hunting such a thing had scared him.  Not the demon itself, but he can't shake the image in his mind of Bubbles lying bleeding on the ground while some hell beast stands over her.  Whatever else happened, he wasn't letting her wander off into the forest to die.  He'd always thought of her as tough, but after Kiylea's close call, he realized that none of them were as safe as he had believed.  Now he had to let himself get talked into coming along so he could keep an eye on everyone.  But no way was he going to let people know he was volunteering for this job. . . this was going to be tricky.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 12, 2005)

Alton is gobsmacked as Eddie hurls his piece of bacon at him. He stares, wide eyed, and then roars with laughter, collapsing onto the ground. He's still chuckling as Eddie trots off.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 14, 2005)

Ringly seems confused at Eddie's actions. Where was the humor?

"Well, I'm going to go home for a little while," he says, nodding to Wellsly. "When shall we assemble again, and where?"


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 14, 2005)

Father Alton said:
			
		

> Before Bubbles makes for her home, Father Alton gestures for her to stop, shaking his head slowly he nods back towards Wellsly, speaking quietly to her, "patience my child."




Bubbles stops at Father Alton's request and listens to what he and Wellsly have to say about the possible corruption that is so close to her home.  The more information she has the more sure she becomes that she will do what she can to rid the forrest of this taint.  Amblestock was her home and damn it she would protect it in any way she could.  Lost in her thoughts and slowly rising angry she wan't even paying attention to Alton until...



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> Moving close to Bubbles, Alton says quietly to her, "Bubbles, would you talk to Jerran? I know he doesn't want to get in over his head - none of us do - but it's apparently not as bad as we thought it might be - no demons, at any rate - and we need him. I don't think we could have gotten through last night without him. He's unlikely to listen to me - but he'll certainly listen to you, even if he pretends not to."
> 
> Smiling shyly, he adds, "You were fantastic last night. I'll never forget the sight of you charging that boar - so quick ... and so fearsome! Wow!"




Alton's voice startled her a bit, it was rare for the normally soft spoken and shy young boy to approach that close to any of the girls, even when they are his friends.

_'Correction...young man. Kinda cute in that armor too...OH MY LADY...what am I thinking...must be the lack of sleep...'_

"Don't worry, I'll take care of Jerran." she quietly replies.

Speaking so the others can hear she says, "I'll go see if Finn can give us a few pointers when we train today if Mero can spare him from any of his militia duties."  She gives the sheriff one of her lovely smiles, that usually worked on grown-ups. "Oh and what type of equipment can you spare?  After I drop everyone back at town maybe I can load some of it on the wagon, so we can have it here when we train."

"Jerran, I need a little help getting the wagon ready to take everyone back to town.  Give me a hand?" She says with a timely hair toss and batting eyelashes, suggesting that she just really wants some alone time with him.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 15, 2005)

Despite it being his own idea, Alton feels a pang of envy when Bubbles flirts with Jerran. Then he smiles wryly to himself and thinks, _"Wow - she's really good at that!"_

He sighs and turns to observe Mero's response to Bubbles' request, wondering what equipment the militia has available which might help him to protect his friends better.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 15, 2005)

Jerran winces slightly to himself at Bubbles' fairly obvious attempt at subterfuge.  She'd been rejecting his advances steadily for years now, and he was supposed to believe she'd suddenly fallen for him?  But he schools his expression to feigned interest and swaggers on over to her.  When he gets near he rakes his eyes up and down her body in a way he'd never get away with if they weren't acting, and gives her a smouldering look.

"Sure, always gald to assist a beautiful lady."




[ooc - hmmm, Bubbles bluff +1, Jerran's sense motive +4, Jerran's bluff +11.  No rolls needed, but I'm just sort of using the raw scores as roleplaying guides.  ]


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 15, 2005)

Upon arriving at Wellsly's abode, Ringly tries to get some much deserved sleep. Despite his exhaustion, however, he finds himself unable to fall into slumber. After perhaps an hour of repeated failures, he gives up, cleans his face with a pail of water, and begins to study what had been bothering him all day; his spellbook.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 27, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

While readying the wagon Bubbles makes time to talk to Jerran.

"I know you don't want to do this Jerran, and part of me doesn't blame you for wanting to leave, but we need your help...I need your help."

_'Maybe appealing to ego will help...who am I kidding I do need his help..' _ 

"This thing, whatever it is, is too close to my families farm, Jerran. What if it wasn't a baby boar that was infected...what if it was a wolf?  Think of what a pack of demonic wolves would do to Amblestock."

A tear (a real one) forms at the corner of her eye at the thought of what a pack of tainted wolves could do to her family and their farm.

"Will you come with us Jerran.  Alton is a good boy, but he sometimes still thinks with his heart and not with his head.  You are smart. Probably smarter than all of us, with the possible exception of Ringly and we need your help."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2005)

Eddie said:
			
		

> "um Mero can I get new armor?"






			
				Bubbles said:
			
		

> Speaking so the others can hear she says, "I'll go see if Finn can give us a few pointers when we train today if Mero can spare him from any of his militia duties."  She gives the sheriff one of her lovely smiles, that usually worked on grown-ups. "Oh and what type of equipment can you spare? After I drop everyone back at town maybe I can load some of it on the wagon, so we can have it here when we train."




A broad smile etches itself across Mero's face drawing thin lines at the edge of his lips and eyes, "if some of you would come down to the armory I'm sure we could find something to fit each of you, although..." he glances at Bubbles and Kiylea, "we might have to look extra hard for some of you."  Mero clicks his tongue against the roof of his mouth and then nods, "well, I'll head down to the town to gather up a few things."  With that he turns towards the stables and walks off, in a moment he is riding down the road into town on a large wolfhound.

As the rest of the little band disperses to go about their business, Wellsly drapes a sheet over the creature upon the table, tucking the book into a satchel sitting near him, he bids the rest of those remaining good day and makes for his home.



			
				Ringly said:
			
		

> Upon arriving at Wellsly's abode, Ringly tries to get some much deserved sleep. Despite his exhaustion, however, he finds himself unable to fall into slumber. After perhaps an hour of repeated failures, he gives up, cleans his face with a pail of water, and begins to study what had been bothering him all day; his spellbook.




As Ringly examines his spellbook the door to the study creaks open, the spectacled face of Wellsly pokes itself in, "I thought I'd find you here," he moves into the room, lighting a lamp on one of the tables spreading its warm light up the plaster walls and over the few bookshelves spilling over with various works, "best to read to a light, else you are going to end up with a pair of these," he taps the spectacles on his nose.  Without another word the wizard steps into his own adjoining private room and closes the door, although you can hear him chattering to himself about something, you can't discern exactly what it is, although a good bit of shuffling around can be heard.









*OOC:*


Give me a general overview of what you each will be doing before you all meet back for the training session in the early evening.  It is still not too much past midday, so you'll have about four hours till you decided to meet up again.


----------



## Slippshade (Apr 28, 2005)

*Bubbles Greenbottle*

Jerran and Bubbles finish up with the wagon and she leaves him to think about what she has said.

_'He has to make his own descision, no one can make it for him.'_

She spots Finn coming out of the bar with a couple of crate of Greenbottle Ale in his arms. and rushes over to help.

"Thanks Sis." He says when Bubbles removes the top crate that was sliding precariously close to the edge of the stack he was carrying.

"No problem." She struggles a bit with the heavy crate until she finds a good hand hold. "Would you like to take a break from your chores in a few hours?"  

"Sure, why?" He inquired as they moved the crates towards the cart that she and Jerran had just finished readying for the trip into town.

"Well..."  Bubbles hesitated a moment, trying to figure out a way to ask her question with out being made fun of...knowing it wasn't possible she just came right out with it.  "We need help fighting better as a unit and since you have some experience with the town militia I thought you could help us?"

"Need your big brother to show you ropes, huh."   He has a devious twinkle in his eye.  He knew he had the upper hand in this exchange.  "Well Bub thinking of joining the militia are you?"  They deposited the crates on the wagon.  Finn gives her a big grin and leans towards her whispering in a conspiritorial tone. "I have to tell you Bubbles, boys don't like the muscular soldier type, I mean heck you scare them enough already. 

She takes a playful swing at her brother which he ducks easily trying not to laugh.

"So are you going to help or not?  Or are you just scared that I might beat you up in front of us youngins?  

Still chuckling Finn pantomimes surrender. "Yes, yes of course I'll help.  It beats lugging crates back and forth for dad."

"Thanks Finn." She beems a smile back at him and meets up with the others prepairing to travel back to Amblestock.  

(ooc: Bubbles will travel to Amblestock with the rest and hit the armory.  After that she will go home and gather some rations and equipment.)


----------



## Tarlonniel (Apr 29, 2005)

Kiylea doesn't wait for Bubbles' wagon; right now she much prefers dashing on foot across Amblestock's outlying farmlands. Everything seems more alive than usual, the animals playing and basking in the sun, the plants rejoicing in strong growth under a bright blue sky. But at the same time she can't rid herself of the uncomfortable sense that there's a shadow lurking somewhere, ready to spread darkness over the lovely scene if given an opportunity. _"Well it isn't gonna' get one!"_ she vows firmly.

Upon arriving home she finds Ma Tangleweb waiting anxiously. "Bless the goddess, child, where have you been?" Brighteyn asks, hurrying forward. "What happened to your lovely jerkin?"

"Oh Ma, you'll never guess!" And Kiylea launches into the story of their quest - somewhat edited in any part which involves her injury. Brighteyn listens with only occasional interjections, but it's obvious that she doesn't quite believe the entire story. Motherly intuition, perhaps, or it may just be the fact that Kiylea's a terrible liar... likely both. However, to her child's surprise, she asks no probing questions and makes no accusations. Just listens.

"When d'you expect to be back this time, dear?" Brighteyn inquires upon hearing of the groups' proposed new adventure. "I hardly know, Ma. Things are gone a bit wild," Kiylea replies with a smile and a shrug. She has gathered her javelins and stands on the threshold of their modest home. "I'm gonna' go see Tirrin and talk with Marigold about mending this tear. Then I'll jump over to the armory, though I don't think they've got anything I could use, and after that back to the brewery. Tell Pa 'Hi' for me. Love you." She kisses her mother and starts off. Brighteyn watches from the doorway, a thousand questions on her lips and a million vague terrors in her heart, but remains silent until Kiylea has disappeared from view. Then a soft sadness fills her eyes. "Our little girl," she says softly. "When did we lose our little girl?" _"She wandered into the forest, and from it in her stead is come this woman of the woods, who walks her own paths... and whose secrets I must honor."_

In a few minutes Kiylea has come to her brother's house and is beginning the whole story over again, though this time she hides nothing. Tirrin listens soberly while his wife, with skillful stitches, returns the leather to something of its original wholeness. "You've had some adventure, Leafkin. And it sounds like there's more to come," he comments at last.
"I hope so! But mostly I hope we can find what poisoned the boar," Kiylea replies as she slips back into her armor. "That's the main thing. Thanks Mari." She gives her sister-in-law a peck on the cheek.
"My pleasure. Good luck."
"Be careful."
"I will." And she's off again. After spending an hour or so looking over the armory, she returns across the fields to where she started from that morning.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 29, 2005)

Mom, Dad, Im home! You would not believe the adventure I had last night! Dad was slouched  in his usual chair while mom puttered around the house humming.  Dad smiled and nodded “Go on then what happened? “  _ I shoud have known something was wrong instead I just kept talking _ Merro sent us out to catch a boar that was digging up crops …
“Did you bring any of it home?” dad asked still smiling, Nope as I said it was some kind of devil boar and it wasn’t safe to eat Ringly said it might have had some bad water.  Oh! Exclaimed mom and hurried off, and the cellar door opened and closed.  “well Come hear then son,” said dad holding out his arms _ I should have known better_  When Eddie came forward there was a mighty thud and he went sprawling – his ear turning red from the blow “THAT WILL TEACH YOU TO STAY OUT OF MY THINGS, NOW TAKE THAT ARMOR OFF NOW! 
Fine! I don’t need your old worn out armor, Merro said I could have a new suit, anyway.  YOU CANT TALK TO ME LIKE THAT AS SOON AS YOU GET THE ARMOR OFF YOU GET OUT OF MY HOUSE.  Fine- sullenly Eddie finishes taking off his fathers old armor he turns to leave but his mom catches him at the door.  Here Eddie, I had some left over bad water, just a few drops in someone’s food or drink and they wont bother you any more. Umm , thanks mom Eddie gingerly takes the proffered vial and leaves, _ Its probably harmless, but I cant be to careful_ Eddie moves well away from the house before pouring out the vial and stashing the glass under some leaves.  _ once I get new armor I could run away, go seek my fortune, but hen I would have to leave Kyalea, Alton, Bubbles and the rest. Maybe they would want to come with me…_ Eddie heads to a nearby stream to get some water to soothe his ear, and finally wanders down to the town armory.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 1, 2005)

Ringly tries to ignore his mentor's ramblings. He knew how weird Wellsly could get at times. Instead, he tries his best to concentrate on his own work.

The more he thought about it, however, the more curious he was about demonology. So much that he wanders around Wellsly's collection of books to see if he could find something on the subject.


----------



## Boddynock (May 2, 2005)

Alton walks home, his mind filled with images of the night before - the appearance of the boar, its goring of Kiylea, the agonizing fact that he was too far away from his friend to prevent it, the charge, Bubbles leaping to the fray (his mind dwells on that memory for a while), the downing of the beast, his own fervent prayers and the way his hands moved decisively about the task of stanching Kiylea's wounds - _"Thank you, Lady, for saving her life!"_

He is glad of the chance to be alone, to come to terms with his failure to protect his friend. Briefly a chasm of despair yawns for his spirit but he feels a whisper-light touch of breeze and the warm kiss of the sun - and then, although still appalled at how easily it could have ended badly, he takes heart from the Lady's presence with them, and even feels some pride at how they had together achieved what they had set out to do.

By the time he reaches Amblestock Alton is more upbeat. Although more tired than he wanted to admit, he takes time out to visit his mother at the Bakery before heading home. She is very busy but he still manages to give her the thumbs up, and to let her know that he would be going out for training before she got home. She smiles at him, secretly relieved and not a little proud of her fine, tall son. She would let him know just how proud later - for now, it was enough to beckon him over and hand him a steaming meat pasty - "For your father and you both, mind." He grins at her, and pantomimes tucking in as he leaves the shop. In the corner, Hugh Highdumple snorts quietly before meeting Talia's eye and smiling at her. A moment later, Hugh's eyes are closed and he begins to snore, ever so gently.

After a long lunch with his father, who listens attentively to Alton's recounting of their adventures and asks a few penetrating questions about the boar and Welsly's theories about its origins, Alton lies down to rest. A couple of hours later he wakes, stretches luxuriously, and realizes that he'll be in good time to swing by the armoury before heading back to train with the others. After packing up his gear - he decides to wear his armour again, because it is easier than carrying it - he makes his way to see Mero.


----------



## hafrogman (May 2, 2005)

Jerran has the decency to look slightly ashamed at Bubbles' words.  She was right, he'd been worried about people making demands on him for the future, when really they were toying with something that might not leave much of a future to begin with.  He looks down for a while, considering her words, and his own life up until this point.  He looks up just in time to catch Bubbles leaving, before she gets too far he grabs her lightly by the arm and turns her to face him.  He looks into her eyes and speaks with a reassuring smile on his face.

"Hey, you can count on me."


He lets her go then, watching as she goes off to run her errands.  Once she's gone far enough he lets the smile slip from his face, and it's a more serious look that graces his visage as he whispers to himself.

"because there's no way I'm going to let you go off and get yourself hurt while there's anything I can do to prevent it."



Jerran wanders home and deposits his armor and weapons on his bed before wandering off to have a nice long bath.  He hauls up some water and heats it up over the hearth fire, eventually filling himself a tub for his bathing.  He sits stewing in the water, scrubbing at the dirt and blood left from the previous night's excersizes.  Eventually, he climbs out again and gets dressed.  He finds himself sitting in his room, staring out the window at the life of the village below.  He watches people go about their daily chores, and watches the children playing.  Eventually his gaze returns inside and falls upon the pile of leather and metal on his bed.

With a new sense of resolve he goes to work on his gear, polishing and sharpening his daggers and buffing his armor until the leather shines.  Eventually he straps it all back on his body, and it is a gleaming new Jerran who walks his way through the village towards the training session.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

*The Armory*

For those who arrive at the armory, Mero has already been quite busy inspecting and going through the meager supplies Amblestock has to provide its soldiers. Not a particularly busy time for new recruits, there is little in the way of surplus equipment; although Mero seems to have some things in mind that he has laid out in bundles.

Alton: [sblock]As you enter the armory, Mero gives you a broad smile, "well, glad you could make it my boy. I think I may indeed have a piece of equipment that may fit your large frame, think it used to belong to a gnome really, but I can't remember exactly." He unfurls the bundle of cloth lying atop a set of boxes revealing a suit of armor, strips of metal overlay each other upon a backing of leather and reinforced with sections of chain. It's a simple design really, although more effective than the scale mail which you wear. "Veryl patched it up a while ago, although none of the recruits would fit it properly, with a bit of adjusting, these straps here," he tugs on a leather strap, "do that, should fit you just fine.  Banded mail she called it, too bulky anyways for my taste, but you may like it."









*OOC:*


Gain a suit of banded mail.





[/sblock]

Eddie: [sblock]Upon entering the armory, you find Mero sorting through a pile of unstrung shortbows talking to himself, "bah... they'll figure it out..." he stands up, leaving the pile of shortbows to its mess and turns to go about some other business when he notices you. "Ah! Eddie Mossback, quiet on your feet you are. Where's your armor my boy? Ah, well it doesn't matter, don't need to hear the story. Let me see," he steps over to the counter and picks up a bundle, "try this one, one of the best suits we have for our best scouts, moves without a creak." He tosses the bundle to you, which you catch, the cloth drops open, and you notice its a supple leather dyed a mottled series of greys, with small black iron studdings along various areas for additional protection. "You may also want to grab one of these, that sling isn't going to do you much good at real range."  He gestures towards the mess of shortbows.









*OOC:*


Gain a shortbow, quiver w/20 arrows & a masterwork suit of studded leather





[/sblock]

Kiylea: [sblock]As the door to the armory swings open, Mero looks up at you from a stool, in his lap rests a longsword which he is sharpening. "Kiylea, glad to see you.  I've a few things that may be of some use to you," he finishes one last pass with the whetstone and slips the longsword into a sheath. He sets it down upon the counter next to a pair of bundles, one slightly more bulky, the other nearly as tall as him. He unfurls the tall one and you smile, a finely polished longbow like the one Coyo carries and a leather quiver of full of arrows. "Seems more appropriate for you," he then unfolds the cloth from the bulky bundle, a buckler of steel rests atop a shirt of steel chain.  "The shirt should fit a woman of your physique, and it's been a while since we've had one around in the militia, it'd just be gathering dust. And the buckler, well, it's a good idea in any case."  He picks up the longsword he was sharpening and hands it to her, "might be a good idea if you had something a bit more trusty should anything get in too close again."  He smiles, "your mother would worry herself to death if something like this happened again."









*OOC:*


Gain a chain shirt, a longsword, a buckler, quiver w/20 arrows, & a composite (+1 str) longbow





[/sblock]

Bubbles: [sblock]As you enter the armory, Mero is oiling a chainshirt with a cloth, looking up, he sets it aside and smiles.  "Quite the mess you get those boys into," he chuckles and then walks over to the counter, "least Finn never did convince you to join the militia, you cause enough boys to stumble over each other that we don't need that." This last bit is said with a playful sincerity, you are pretty certain that if you had joined the militia it would probably be true, although you know quite well that even Mero might stumble. He turns back towards you, "seems like the rest of your group aren't going to be able to make it down here before the training, if you could bring some things up to them for me, it'd be appreciated."  He folds the chainshirt, then places it in cloth, tying it to make a relatively neat bundle.  "This one, is for Jerran," he stacks an oddly shaped bundle atop it, "and this, for Ringly, you may want to show him how to use it."  As you collect the two packages, he smiles, "almost forgot, this one, is for you," he reaches behind the counter and draws out a shortsword in a dark crimson leather scabbard.  "One of the best blades Veryl's ever made.  Keep good care of it."









*OOC:*


Gain: masterwork shortsword. Jerran's Bundle: masterwork chainshirt. Ringly's bundle: Light crossbow, 10 bolts, & a dagger.





[/sblock]

Ringly: [sblock]You peruse Wellsly's library, eventually picking out a pair of books you think should relate to demonology. A two volume set entitled "The Princes of the Dark: Devils and the Lower Planes," the first volume is a summary of the various sorts of devils most commonly referred to in the arcane literature, as well as more detailed account of some of the lesser varieties and fiendish creatures, the second volume talks more about the nature of the lower planes, some of the theoretical effects that their environments have upon arcane magic, and so on. The two books together would probably take you a week to properly read, although with the margin notes of Wellsly, you can get at least some basics without too much effort.

As you examine the first volume in more detail, the door to Wellsly's private study creaks open and he emerges with a small satchel in his hands, "ah! You are still here, excellent.  I've got a thing or two for you I think," you sigh internally, "let's see here..."  As he approaches he pauses for a moment, adjusts his spectacles, and says "ah yes! Good choice my boy, Princes of the Dark, do read the margin notes, they'll speed things along quite a bit for you. Oh, yes, almost forgot."  He hands you the satchel, "these may help you a bit, the first is a scroll I had lying around, you should be able to get your head around it pretty easily. The other bit, well, it's been a while since I've had use for it, don't break it though, they are fragile."  You peer into the satchel and can make out a wooden scrolltube and a thin wand of a greyish wood.  "The scroll creates a cloud of glittering motes, can blind and disorient creatures, be careful not to drop it on your friends. The wand there creates a slick patch on almost any surface, gives a running creature quite the start when they go flying on to their rump, indeed!"  He is definately quite content with himself, "oh, aren't you going to the training, you might miss it."









*OOC:*


Gain: Scroll of Glitterdust (CL 3), Wand of Grease (10 chg., CL 1)





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Whoever decides to arrive at the training, you can roleplay your arrivals at the Greenbottle Brewery.


----------



## Boddynock (May 4, 2005)

Alton's eyes light up at the sight of the new armour. He glances at Mero, unsure of whether it is really his, then, when Mero smiles and nods, he loses no time in stripping off his own gear and putting on the banded mail. With Mero's help he makes the adjustments which mean that the steel bands sit snugly on his torso, then strides around the room, getting used to the distribution of weight and assessing the increased defensive capabilities of the suit. He notes that it is more restrictive than his scale mail but also only slightly heavier. He can't wait to try it out in the training session.

Well pleased with his new acquisition, he turns to Mero and says, "Thank you, sir. This is wonderful. As for my own armour, may I leave it with you? After all, it's a good suit, and it may be of use to someone else in the militia." Then, again assailed by doubt that he is misreading the situation, he adds, "And if you want this banded mail back when we have finished our mission, I know that mine will have been well cared for."

_"Oh no,"_ he thinks, _"that sounds really patronising."_ Confused, he looks down at his feet and mutters, "Er, I'll just give the scale mail a final polish before I head off to the training session."

Stripping off the banded mail, he retires to a corner of the room and cleans and polishes the scale before returning it to Mero. He then puts on his _new!_ armour again and goes off to train with the others.

***​
When he arrives at the Brewery, he finds the usual bustle of a busy day but none of his friends in evidence. Rather than disturb the workers, he finds a clear space out of the way and practises his combat moves - getting used to the momentum the armour builds up, the amount of energy he needs to expend for the more ambitious moves, the way that he needs to adjust the angles of his shield and sword _just so_ to compensate for the increased bulkiness of the armour. So engrossed is he in his practice that he doesn't realise that at some point he has attracted an audience ...


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 4, 2005)

Ringly had to admit; Wellsly was always generous, and his tone was always kind. Over the years, these attributes had somewhat balanced his idiosyncrasies.

"Thank you kindly, Mister Ironspoke. These arcane items are greatly appreciated; I'm sure they'll help me in my studies." Ringly, but inwardly he simply wished that Wellsly would leave sooner.

"The brewery! Of course. We were to meet there; the others wanted to practice fighting. I hardly think I'm the type they need, but I suppose it's best if I attend anyway."

Ringly humbly thanks the man again, and leaves as soon as he can.


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2005)

Jerran wanders over to the Greenbottle brewery only to find that Alton is the only one present to view his spectacular enterance.  And the paladin is so engrossed in his own practice that the spectacle is entirely wasted.  

Jerran looks around for a little bit, mostly at a loss for how to proceed.  Alton's heavy sword play is not something that ever interested him, really he didn't have the build for it.  Jerran briefly considers his daggers, they were stylish enough, and certainly had proved effective against the boar, but over all they weren't much of a weapon.  The crossbow had much more power even if it lacked grace.

Eventually he gives up and watches Alton for a bit, but he quickly gets bored again.  He grins to himself and wanders a ways from the young paladin.  Time to try a trick he learned from old Evan.  He slips a small piece of wire out of his pouch and walks over to a fence, facing away from Alton.  A quick flick of his hand and a few muttered words. . . then he nochalantly leans up against the fence and tucks his hand under his other arm, pointing back at Alton.

[Alton] 



Spoiler



You clearly hear Jerran's voice whisper in your ear.  "Can you hear me now?".  But if you look in his direction, he's quite a distance away and seems to be watching the streets in a completely different direction.


[/Alton]

[ooc - casting the message spell]


----------



## Boddynock (May 4, 2005)

Alton is attempting a particularly ambitious set of moves when he stumbles, caught unaware by the sound of Jerran's voice in his ear. Berating himself for being so engrossed that he allowed someone to come up close behind him, he spins around ... only to see that Jerran is over by the fence, looking in the opposite direction.

Puzzled, he calls out, "Jerran, was that you? I was sure I heard your voice." As he speaks, he sheathes his sword and crosses to stand beside the young bard.


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2005)

Jerran gives Alton a quizical look.

"No, I didn't say anything.  Um. . . do you perhaps think you've been spending too much time under the sun, encased in all that metal?"

He reaches out and raps his knuckles on Alton's steel-clad chest.

"Perhaps you should get a drink of water or something."

His expressions shifts to one of vague concern.

"You should look after your health, you know.  You were looking great out there, but a rest every so often wouldn't hurt."

[Bluff +11]


----------



## Slippshade (May 4, 2005)

"Thank you Mero, I'll take good care of it." Bubbles sets down the bundles containing Jerran and Ringly's gear and accepts the beautifully worked dark crimson leather scabbard.  She slides the shortsword gently from it sheath and gazes at the blade.  The blade itself was slim just above the hilt and widened slightly before narrowing again to its tip.  Its shape reminded Bubbles of a flower petal and Veryl had even etched a beautiful thorned rose onto the blade itself.  "It's amazing."  She said to no one inparticular.  

"Yes it is." Mero says.  "Veryl's best work yet."

Bubbles pulls her eyes away from the work of deadly art in her hand.

"I'll take good care of it."  Testing the balance in her hand Bubbles slashes it a couple of times through the air to get its feel.  It was perfectly balanced, an extension of her arm as she danced with it.

Mero smiled at her and watches her technique.

_'I can see why she has the young men wrapped around her finger.  If I was their age I'd...' _ 

Bubbles resheaths the blade and curtsies to the Sherrif.  

"Thanks again Mero.  I had better run the others are probably starting to show up at the brewery.  I don't want to be to late."

Mero waves her away. "Go child, and be careful."

Bubbles snatches up the bundles for Ringly and Jerran spins towards the door her skirts twirling around her in a flurish.  Turning her head back over left shoulder she waves with her unencumbered hand.

"Bye Mero, thanks again."

She puts the bundles in the back of the wagon and with a flick of the reigns she is on her way back to the Brewery.


----------



## Boddynock (May 5, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran gives Alton a quizical look.
> 
> "No, I didn't say anything.  Um. . . do you perhaps think you've been spending too much time under the sun, encased in all that metal?"
> 
> ...



"Thanks for your concern, Jerran." Alton frowns and pauses for a second. "I feel fine - although I guess a drink of water wouldn't go amiss. But I would swear to it that I heard you speaking a moment ago. Still, you were all the way over here, so how could you?" Here the frown deepens and Alton looks Jerran in the eyes for a moment. Then he nods and says, "Ah well, perhaps it was a touch of the sun."

Alton moves to a water stoop and dips the ladle in to take a refreshing draught of the cold, clear water. Proffering the ladle to Jerran he says, "So, how was your afternoon? Productive, by the looks of it - your armour is positively shining. Oh wait, you missed a bit ... no, just joking!"


----------



## Slippshade (May 5, 2005)

The wagon ride back to the brewery gave Bubbles time to reflect on what happened the past couple of days.  She couldn't put her finger on it, but something was different.  Amblestock's little corner of the world seemed smaller somehow. Before yesterday she had always been more concerned with what she was going to wear or what boys she was going to dance with at festival.  Those things just seemed so trivial at the moment.  As one of the eldest, she was responsible for her friends safety, but it was hard to keep them safe when she wasn't quite sure what they were up against. One thing was for sure, she wasn't going to sit back and put any of the others in danger.  She was the strongest and whatever creatures lurked out there were going to have to go through her to get to her friends.

Bubbles turned the wagon onto the path leading up to her home. The Brewery was a buzz with activity, as was usual for this time of year and off in the distance she spotted Jerran and Alton in conversation.

_'Good, we need them to work together.'_

She pulls the wagon up to the two young men and jumps into the back retrieving Jerran's bundle. 

"Jerran," she calls to the handsome young halfling. "Mero asked me to give this to you."  She hands the bundle over to him.  "And Alton, can you give this one to Ringly when he arrives?  I need to un-hitch the ponies and go change."  She hands the other bundle to Alton and leads the pony drawn wagon over to the barn, where she un hitches them and hands there reigns over to her eldest brother Almose. "Could you take care of the rub down Al.  I need to get changed for some training?"

Almose doesn't even look up from his work on one of the casks. "Sure Bubbles...but you owe me one." 

"Thanks Al."  Bubbles sprints off towards the house, her skirts fluttering out behind her.  She gives a little wave and smile to Alton and Jerran as she passes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Merro! this stuff is great.  Do new boots come with this? 
Eddie also changes into his new armor, and heads out to the Greenbottle brewry.  On the way he tries to take a shot at a roosting crow *Thwack* oww. _Okay Im going to need some more practice with this bow, oooh maybe I can get Kiylea to help me..._ his mind wandering with that pleasant image, He reaches the Brewery,  Hey Guys, say thats nice armor Alton. Eddie is practically strutting in his new dappled grey studded armor.  Looking around he sees only the guys. Think we'll get a chance to kill anything, you know that deserves it? _I am not thinking about Him. This is my turn._


----------



## Boddynock (May 5, 2005)

"Hi, Bubbles. Oh, yes, I'll give this to Ringly." Alton watches, and waves, as Bubbles moves around decisively, organising and arranging. _"She really knows what she wants - and gets it."_ He sighs, a bit too deeply, and hopes fervently that Jerran hasn't heard him. _"Not much hope of that,"_ he thinks ruefully.

Then Eddie arrives and Alton seizes on the opportunity to deflect Jerran's attention. "Hi, Eddie! Wow - great armour. That's one of the scout suits - Mero never lets anybody mess with those unless they *really* know what they're doing! Not that I'm surprised - you're quieter than a mouse when you want to be."

Then he turns to Jerran. "So, Jerran, what has our Constable prepared for you?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 6, 2005)

Kiylea regards the longbow with excitement, the chainshirt with interest, and the longsword with awe. She holds this last in her hands like a piece of Elven pottery. "Stars in the morning! Alton has one of these, doesn't he? Pa 'n Ma never let me near one - they say if an animal goes down fighting it's Pa's job to finish it off, not mine. But... I guess things are different now." She feels a bit breathless, suddenly realizing how true that is. Then her focus comes back; in a moment she's taken off the old armor and folded it neatly, putting her shortbow on top. "I'll leave these here until I bring the other things back. Now, lessee, how do I get this on?"

With a little help Kiylea finds her way into the chain shirt and straps the buckler to her left arm. Then she hangs her various weapons in their places, and suddenly the young woman has become a very capable-looking warrior. She does note with some annoyance how the shirt hampers her movement. _Ah well, it's sure to keep out boars better than my jerkin._ "Thank you, Mero! I'll take good care of them!" She gives him a lovely smile, one that somehow soothes rather than (as Bubble's does) excites. Inherited from her mother, most folk say. Then she's gone as quickly and softly as a breeze through a willow tree.

Upon arriving at the Greenbottle residence she's somewhat out of breath again, this time from moving at accustomed speed with unaccustomed weight. "Hullo Alton! Hullo Jerran! Hi Eddie!" she calls. "Oh, wow, I love that armor - wish there'd been some to fit me." She admires Eddie's new outfit for a minute before showing off her own treasures. "Mero lent me this, and this, and this, and especially this," pointing to her buckler, armor, longsword, taking out the longbow with a loving flourish. "Just like Coyo's, he said!" She grins and then puts it back. "I'm definitely going to need practice with the sword. Can't be much like swinging a walking stick."


----------



## Slippshade (May 6, 2005)

Bubbles returns fifteen minutes later dressed as she was the night before: Chain shirt, dark brown leather breaches and calf high light brown leather boots.  Her hair is still braiding into two long strands that she has tied up to keep them out of the way.  Two dagger hilts protrude from the tops of her boots and her old short sword is sheathed and slung from her right hip.  Her new short sword and its dark crimson red leather sheath are on her left.  She approaches her group of friends that stand admiring each others new armor and equipment.

"Wow Eddie, you look great."  For some reason the grey leather armor just seemed to fit the young halfling. "And Kiylea, you look amazing!"   She did too.  "Let me know if you need any pointers getting into and out of that chain.  The first few times can be tricky and more than a little painful."   Bubbles refrains from showing off her sword.

_'No need to steal their thunder...they deserve to feel good about themselves.'_

"Finn should be along soon to help out. Hopefully everyone can get here soon." She looks around the group and notices Jerran has yet to open his bundle. "So Jerran what did Mero give you?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 6, 2005)

"Yes, Jerran! Did they find anything for you? And did you get anything, Bubbles?" Kiylea casts a sharp eye over her companion's outfit, finally noticing the sword with its red sheath. "That's new, right?" she asks, pointing.


----------



## hafrogman (May 6, 2005)

Jerran watches the young blonde halfling flounce off, holding the package forgotten in his hands.  He's still daydreaming when she returns and the others begin pestering him about his new gear.  He slowly unwraps the bundle, and produces a fine steel mesh shirt.  He looks wryly at Alton.

"Guess you won't be the only one prancing around in metal.  Ah well. . . some things are more important than comfort."

He removes his newly polished leather armor and begins fiddling around with the chain.  He eventually gives Bubbles a rather lascivious grin.

"You wanna give me some pointers too, Bubbles?"

[ooc - well of course, I never would have read the spoilers without being told I could, but everyone assumed that I would know what was in my bundle.]


----------



## Slippshade (May 6, 2005)

Kiylea said:
			
		

> "Yes, Jerran! Did they find anything for you? And did you get anything, Bubbles?" Kiylea casts a sharp eye over her companion's outfit, finally noticing the sword with its red sheath. "That's new, right?" she asks, pointing.




Bubbles blushes a bit and slides the wonderfully crafted blade from its sheath. "It's beautiful isn't it?"  She hands it over to Kiylea.  "You can take a few swings with it if you want." She offers.



			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> "You wanna give me some pointers too, Bubbles?"




Bubbles gives Jerran a fake look of sincerity. "Not really, but I am sure Finn will be able to answer any questions you may have." She looks back at Kiylea and rolls her eyes.


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 6, 2005)

Kiylea sighs and shakes her head in response to Bubbles' look, as if saying, "You just gotta' ignore men sometimes or there's no living with 'em." Then she examines Veryl's masterwork, swinging it once or twice and marvelling at how well it handles compared to the one her family keeps at home.

"Stars, it's wonderful. What a lovely rose... with a thorn that pricks deep." She passes one fingertip along the bright blade. "This is so perfect, Bubbles - like it was made for you!" And she passes it back reverently.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 7, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Hi, Bubbles. Oh, yes, I'll give this to Ringly."




"Give me what?" says the wizard, appearing without so much as a whisper.


----------



## Boddynock (May 7, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> "Give me what?" says the wizard, appearing without so much as a whisper.



"Oh, Ringly - where did you pop up from? Here, Mero sent this bundle for you. We've all been given some new gear from the militia stores."

Alton hands over the package and tries not to stare too curiously as Ringly unwraps it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 7, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Oh, Ringly - where did you pop up from? Here, Mero sent this bundle for you. We've all been given some new gear from the militia stores."
> 
> Alton hands over the package and tries not to stare too curiously as Ringly unwraps it.




Eddie stares curiously


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 7, 2005)

Ringly unwraps it -- somewhat uncomfortable amidst the curious stares of his friends. He had already felt spoiled with Wellsly's gifts; he hoped that whatever lay within would contain more intellectual challenge or stimulation than bland pleasure.


----------



## Slippshade (May 17, 2005)

It wasn't long before Finn showed up to help.  He took the young halflings through a number of drills teaching them how to work as a unit and support one another against one opponent or multiple opponents.  He kept to the basics for the most part as many of them had little to no experience fighting.  The first hour flew by quickly and they paused a moment for a break and some of Mya Greenbottle's famous lemonade.

Bubbles flopped down on the steps of the porch with the rest of her friends.  They were hot and sweaty from the work and even Bubbles was a bit sore Finn had gotten her good a couple of times with the wooden swords Mero had supplied for sparing. _(OOC: Taking liberties here, but it would make sense to have a non lethal way to practice.)_ She and Alton had been rotating partners to help Finn out.  They gave what little pointers they could and a lot of encouragement. Closing her eyes She wipes the beads of sweat from her brow with her shirt sleeve, and holds the glass mug that her mother had given her to her flushed cheeks, letting its cool surface sooth her warm skin. Slowly opening her eyes again, she looks at the other halflings assessing what she had seen this morning.

Alton was much better a fighter that she remembered and what he lacked in skill he made up in smarts.  He had managed to catch her a couple of times, when she had thought she had an advantage.

Eddie was much quicker than she expected and while it was still fairly easy to negate it one on one, when they had teamed off his speed netted him more strikes than expected

Jerran was well Jerran.  His reteric and constant barrage of jokes and insults could be distracting, especially for poor Alton, who was caught a number of times worrying more about being embarasses than staying alive.  

Ringly was almost a lost cause when it came to fighting, but that wasn't where his strength lay anyway.  They did well enought to just show him how to stay alive and leave the attacking to the others. She would have see if he could show them what his spells could do, so they would know what to expect. 

Kiylea on the other hand showed a lot of promise.  She was quick, not as much as Eddie but still very fast and she learned just as quickly.  Bubbles was proud of her distant cousin and wondered why it had taken this long to begin to get to know her.

"Kiylea, maybe you could give us a lesson with that new bow of yours after we finish the blade work.  You are probably the best shot here and Jerran can give us some knife throwing tips too." Bubbles suggests to her cousin.  After that I think Ringly should show up just what his abilities are so we know when to stay out of his way and when to close ranks to give him cover.  Sound good?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 17, 2005)

Gimme a bit to recover before we start with the bows.  This is all more like fun when nobody really means it, and everyone gets to hit everyone else.  I need to remember to stay calm. Eddies ears are still burning from the lecture he got when he lost his temper and couldn't hit anything, even forgetting to block. It always sounds so easy in the stories. And the fight was over so fast I didn't have time to get sore.


----------



## Tarlonniel (May 17, 2005)

Kiylea's eyes brighten at the thought of some target practice. Swordwork was interesting, being mostly new to her, but she was born to the bow. "Sure! I'll go look for a good practice range." She drains her glass and starts toward the nearest bit of open field. After some exploring she eventually settles upon a long strip of low grass with some trees at the end. Tacking a fair-sized piece of bright cloth from the bottom of her quiver onto one of them, she begins trying out her new pride and joy, inviting the others to join her and giving pointers where she can.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2005)

You continue to train late into the evening, for a while you practice at archery, even getting a good quick show of Jerran's rare luck at pegging a dagger to Kiylea's archery target (despite it being the third dagger thrown down range).  The sharp tongued bard gives his best cajoling pointers on dagger throwing to Alton while slipping in "subtle" lascivious comments when it comes to Bubbles and even once to Kiylea, and then all of this is followed with some shield and armor practice focusing on using it to defend yourself.  With some pointers from Mero on teamwork, you feel you have accomplished quite a great deal in a single day, although the sun has set and it is getting late.

Tomorrow lies ahead as you each make off for the comfort of a comfortable bed and a warm meal.  Tomorrow brings an actual trek into the wilderness to follow the trail of the boar to the source of the taint which corrupted it.  Tomorrow you will leave Amblestock for the first time unescorted by an elder, not to return until your task is complete.

Tomorrow will bring many new things.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 6, 2005)

Alton goes home, eats the tasty meal his mother has prepared, laughs and chats a little with his parents, and then falls into bed, where he drifts off to sleep thinking of the morrow, but dreaming of Bubbles' cheeks, flushed and rosy.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 6, 2005)

_Theres no use going home yet, father is way too mad._  Eddie lingers talking to the others.   I am so sore from that m just not use to that much work, I kinda dread the long walk home.  Dinner will probably be cold, or finished by the time I get there.  Mom is quick to clean up and put away the leftovers after dinner.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 6, 2005)

"Come home with me, Eddie! Ma 'n Pa would love to see you again. We'll have a big hot meal and you can sleep in Tirrin's old room. Then we can come back together tomorrow." Kiylea is full of enthusiasm at the thought. "It'd be great fun - will you come?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 7, 2005)

[OOC: erm. not to be a grouch or anything, but what was Mero's equipment given to Ringly? Just for continuity's sake.]

.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Kiylea, that sounds good.  Are you sure your parents won't mind?  Eddie grins happily and practically skips back to her house.  On the way he will pause to tighten a boot lace, and when he catches back up, a flower will magicaly appear in his hands, and then he hands it to her akwardly. 
Erm, here have a flower.  


  When he arrives at her house he ignores the flashes of dissapointment and worry that he sees in Kiylea's parents.  They recover quickly, presenting a poilte and friendly maner toward him.  He misses completely their subtle communications regarding him, and enjoyes the dinner and soft bed.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> [OOC: erm. not to be a grouch or anything, but what was Mero's equipment given to Ringly? Just for continuity's sake.]




Dagger, Light Crossbow and 20 bolts.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 8, 2005)

"They won't mind a bit, you'll see," Kiylea replies. She keeps up a cheerful stream of conversation about the practice session and tomorrow's adventure as they head back, interrupted only by Eddie's presentation of the flower. "Oh! Thank you, Eddie." The gift is accepted shyly, but with obvious pleasure. There's a moment's pause while each tries to think of what to say next. "Let's hurry home so I can get it in water," Kiylea settles on finally. "Clara gave me a wonderful vase that keeps flowers alive for ages. They'll look beautiful together." She smiles and starts off at a trot, holding the bloom carefully.

Her parents' concern about Eddie goes over Kiylea's head as she dashes about making sure everything is ready and that he has whatever he needs for the night. Vase and flower are placed on a little table near a sitting room window, "where it can see the sunrise." After Eddie has settled in, Kiylea also goes to bed, though she's up early the next morning to help make breakfast and prepare for a momentous day.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 8, 2005)

By the time training is done it is getting dark.  Bubbles give any of her friends that want it a ride into Amblestock on the family wagon.  Apon returning, she eats a late dinner, sets aside her armor and weapons after a good cleaning, baths and goes to bed.  She awakes early the next morning, but anxious and excited about the adventure she is about to undertake.

Bubbles mother puts her to work getting breakfast ready to help get her mind off of thing and be the time she is done and once again dressed in her armor her friends began to arrive.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2005)

As everyone converges upon the Greenbottle home to begin their new adventure, upon the porch long-chair sits Father Alton and Mero.  Mero picks at a nearly empty plate of home fries and scrambled eggs, the plate in front of Father Alton is already clean and he sips at a glass of iced tea with a lemon floating within.  Father Alton seems particularly calm this morning, enjoying the summer heat alongside his iced tea.

"I'm glad to see that all of you have arrived," Father Alton says as the last of you show up, "I expected nothing less from you, even you Jerran," he says with a knowing wink to the bard.  Taking a breath in, he pushes himself slowly to his feet, Mero watching him carefully should the old halflings limbs waver, but they do not, and Mero resumes his meal by popping the last home fry into his mouth.  Reaching to the side, Father Alton picks up his walking stick, giving it some weight, he makes his way to the stairs down the front of the porch.

You gather at the foot of the stairs, it reminds you of the many times you gathered at his foot to hear the teachings of the Holy Mother Yondalla.  "Are you ready?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbles looks around at her friends, giving each of them a warm smile then looks back towards Father Alton.  "I am ready," she states.  "Any words of advice?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 9, 2005)

Eddie, who showed up walking with Kylea is in a good mood - half joking 
How do we fight evil water? 
The attention and suprise snaps him back to form.
Er , sorry...  yeah I guess im ready at least.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 9, 2005)

"We'll find a way," Kiylea says assuredly. "I'm ready too, Father."


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2005)

Alton says simply, "Oh yes, I'm ready."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 13, 2005)

"Well I suppose I'm ready as well," says Ringly.

_Well, what else am I gonna say? Give me more time to study?_


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

Father Alton clasps his hands together before him, "very well, very well.  You are each more than ready, I can see.  This," he says, holding out a poultice jar, one of the ones he uses personally to care for people, "will tide over any misfortunate accidents that you may happen upon, as I will not be there myself to aid you.  Use it sparingly."  He reaches down and hands the poultice to Alton, then he gestures each one of you forward to give you each a singular blessing and shakes your hand.  [see sblocks below]

Looking out towards the western woods, you follow his gaze in a quiet realization that you'll be leaving now.  "When the time comes, you will only have each other, trust in each other and yourselves.  We will see you soon upon your return."  With that, the venerable priest returns to his seat on the long-chair.  The front door to the Greenbottle home swings open and Mya steps out, offering Father Alton and Mero some more tea.

As the six of you walk away, they watch you depart with an admirable silence.









*OOC:*


Notes: Poultice of Cure Light Wounds, 6 applications, cures 1d8+5 per application.  You each receive a +1 divine bonus to your saving throws for 24 hours.







Jerran:[sblock] As Father Alton beckons you forward, he smiles, "you do what is best in your heart my boy," handing you a simple scrollcase.









*OOC:*


Gain: Scroll of Hideous Laughter, CL 2.





[/sblock]

Alton:[sblock] "Trust in the Lady, and do not let Jerran bother you too much," Father Alton says with a chuckle, as he clasps your hand you note that he has left a simple tile engraved with a simple religious prayer to ward away evil spirits upon it.









*OOC:*


Gain: Tile of Protection from Evil, CL 1, functions like a potion but you break the tile





[/sblock]

Bubbles:[sblock] Father Alton merely smiles warmly upon you for a moment, "don't let the boys get too addle-coved."  He hands you a hexagonal tile engraved with a shield upon it.









*OOC:*


Gain: Tile of Shield of Faith, CL 1, functions like a potion but you break the tile





[/sblock]

Eddie:[sblock] "The others give you more credit than you realize, be proud of yourself and don't let it sway you.  If you are in trouble, snap this," he says as he hands you a ceramic tile with an odd rune engraved upon it.









*OOC:*


Gain: Tile of Sanctuary, CL 2, functions like a potion but you break the tile





[/sblock]

Ringly:[sblock] Father Alton smiles at you for a moment, laying his hand upon your shoulder, "you'll do fine my boy, keep your wits about you, they'll save their lives."[/sblock]

Kiylea:[sblock] Father Alton nods to you, "I hope the ribs are fine, you took quite the gauging from that boar.  You are most suited to the woods, they are in your hands in many ways."  He pats you lightly on the shoulder, "you'll do fine."[/sblock]


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 19, 2005)

Kiylea takes a deep breath. "Well... let's go, then!" She starts for the place where they enountered the boar, intending to see what tracks remain and where they lead.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 20, 2005)

Alton kneels for the patriarch's blessing, then stands and shakes his hand. He frowns a little at Father Alton's comment, then nods silently and moves off, tucking the cleric's gift into his pocket and putting the poultice into his backpack. He stands quietly at the back of the group while the others go forward to receive their blessing, then turns and walks away without a backward glance. There will be time later to reflect on the enormity of this moment. For now, it's enough to be under way.

Questions flood Alton's mind - where are they going, what will they face ... will he be able to keep his friends safe? Already he's learnt a valuable lesson - that he _cannot_ keep these dear friends of his safe from all harm. Unexpected things may well happen, things outside his control. If he allows himself to become paralyzed by fear of those things, then he's nothing more than a liability. But if he can keep going in the face of the uncertainty - well, that'll do. And he's absolutely determined that he'll do everything he can do to serve the Goddess, and to protect her little ones from harm!

He soon finds that the others outstrip him - it's hard to match their pace, encumbered as he is by his new armour - but he strides doggedly after them. And after a while, the sheer beauty of the day lightens his spirits to the point where he whistles as he walks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 20, 2005)

Erm thanks father, Ill do my best. 
Eddie watches and listens curiously trying to figure out what everyone else was given. (spot 1 listen 5)
_With all this its silly to ask for money, but I could really use some. _ He sighs and then trots to catch up with Kiylea.  If you cant track it directly, do you know of a nearby watering pool or stream that it might be using?  We might be able to pick up tracks ther as well.  He will also talk to Ringly during the trip, didja find out anything new? In yer books and erm, what should we be expecting? and (whispering) I think Kiylea likes me.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 20, 2005)

Ringly nods and tries his best to look proud as he is given the healing poultice. Following the others, he stows the poultice in his pack and wards away the thoughts of more blood. He finds himself almost huddling in the middle of the group, eyes transfixed on the boots of the halfling in front of him.

It proved to be momentary, however. Alton's whistling delivered him from the clutches of unnatural fear in due time, and Ringly withdrew from the situation, walking and thinking as if this was one of his frequent trips into the forest.

Eddie interrupted his reflection. "Ah.. I think you overestimate me. I'm more or less in the same boat as you."

"I think Kiylea likes me," whispers the former.

Ringly frowns. "Why do you think that?" he mutters back.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 20, 2005)

Bubbles blushes a little at what Father Alton says and accepts his gift with a "Thank you, Father."  When all of her friends are ready she takes a quick look around the farm and its early morning bustle.  She new after this journy things would be different, she would be different and she wanted to see the brewery one last time through a child's eyes.  

She looks at the rest of the group as they make there way to the edge of the farm.  Kiylea was already out front looking for tracks, while Eddie and Ringly were talking quietly between themselves.  Alton and Jerran were unusually quiet and thankfully keeping their distance from one another.  Remembering what Father Alton had said, Bubbles moves towards the front of the group. She hangs far enough back to not interfere with Kiylea's scouting, but close enough not to loose sight of her.  Knowing she is not the most observant of halflings Bubbles does her best to watch out for anything that may be of danger to Kiylea or the party.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jun 21, 2005)

"You're right, Eddie. Lemme think - I know lots of watering places deeper in the woods but I'm not sure about so close to town." She perches atop a wooden stile and ponders for a moment, quite still, looking very much like a little bird resting its wings.

[Knowledge: geography +3]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 21, 2005)

> Ringly frowns. "Why do you think that?" he mutters back.




well, we had dinner last night um, and well I just kinda think she does. The way she smiles... 
Well this is assuming we all get out of this alive. I guess we will just have to see. Say what did father Alton give you? He gave me a little title and told me to break it if I was in trouble.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 21, 2005)

Ringly tries desperately to not overreact.

_Kiylea was almost gored to death in front of your eyes by a bloody demon boar. God, and you're thinking about dinner? Hell, you're lucky she's around to smile again. Next time she takes a mortal wound why don't you propose?_

"Er. Father Alton didn't give me anything special."

The wizard turns away so that Eddie doesn't see his chest heaving.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2005)

Jerran takes up a position near the front of the troop, behind Bubbles.  He admires the "scenery" as he walks, but generally remains quiet.  At one point he fingers the parchment that father Alton handed him and chuckles slightly to himself.  Eventually he gets bored with all this walking, despite the view.  He calls out, not too loud, but enough to be heard by Kiylea ahead.

"Any idea how much further?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2005)

As the others walk, Kiylea reflects on her various treks into the woods around the area and although nearly stumbling over a root, it comes to her; there's a small creek which runs down from the northwest hills and crosses not too far south of where they had encountered the boar, that may well be a decent place to start if the tracks lead in that direction.  







*OOC:*


Knowledge (geography) check 15+3 = 18 vs. DC 15







The rest of you meander along till you reach the edge of the forest, and then skirt back towards the boar encounter.  The ground is churned up a bit where the beast was downed, the dark blotches marring the earth most definately the creatures blood.  You grow quiet, realizing that it may also be quite a bit of Kiylea's blood as well.

Kiylea examines the ground around where the boar first emerged, and she quickly picks up the trail it made crunching through the underbrush.  Moving quickly, she is so intent upon the trail, she doesn't help much to clear the path behind her and the rest of you struggle behind, particularly Alton in his new armor.  







*OOC:*


Survival check 18+6 = 24 vs. DC 17, beat by more than 5, moving at normal bushwacking speed 10 ft.







She leads for quite some time, the summer heat relatively cool with the shade from the trees alongside the vegetation soaking it up.  The forest gets thicker as you go in, and soon it is quite dense and the underbrush slows your movement even more.  Nearly an hour since you entered the forest, some of you can begin to make out the trickling sounds of water.  Yet when Kiylea disappears through a thick fold of vegetation and you hear a splash, you only put it together when you push your way forward and find her sitting in a relatively calm creekbed, having slipped on the rocks.  The creek twists out of a view only a short way on either side and the vegetation obscures a great deal.









*OOC:*


Watering break


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 7, 2005)

Kiylea laughs, standing up carefully on the wet, slippery rocks. "I think we found Nell's Creek!" She moves to one bank and sits on some tree roots which stretch themselves out into the streambed. "Our beast was here all right. But I won't be able to follow its tracks much further; maybe we should just make our way upstream and see what we come across. After we rest a bit," she adds, remembering that her friends aren't as accustomed to long woodland treks as she is.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 7, 2005)

It was hard keeping up with Kiylea, her small frame ducked and dodged through the underbrush.  Bubbles lost sight of her a few times, if Kiylea had been trying to be quiet, Bubbles was sure the nimble Halfling girl would have lost her.  Lucky for her she wasn't and just followed the rustling sounds ahead of her until she again caught sight of her. 

It was one of those times that Kiylea had moved out of sight that Bubbles heard a splash up ahead from what sounded like a creek.  Rushing forward she almost lost her footing on the slippery rocks that littered the creek side, though it looked like Kiylea was not so lucky.  Kiylea was sitting in the shallow water of the creek edge with a slightly embarasses smile.  Bubbles stifled a giggle and offered Kylea her hand to help her up.



> "Our beast was here all right. But I won't be able to follow its tracks much further; maybe we should just make our way upstream and see what we come across. After we rest a bit,"




"Good idea." Bubbles replies, stopping to wipe a few beads of sweat from her brow.  Hiking in full armor through the trees was not the most enjoyable experience and she welcomed a break.  Finding a nice rock on which to sit, Bubbles plops down and takes in her beautiful surroundings, waiting for the rest of her friends to exit the trees.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2005)

Jerran shrugs at the suggestion and leans up against a tree.  He gives Kiylea a wry grin at her dampened state.  Eventually he gets restless once more and picks up three stones off the ground, and attempts to teach himself to juggle.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 11, 2005)

Its not evil water is it? 
Eddie peers suspciously at the creek. Then grins at Kylea as everything seemst to be fine.
_Hmm the others seem to be having a harder time, Im glad not wearing such heavy armor _
after looking around for something to do while the others rest, 
We could try climbing trees to see if there is anything around .. 
catching Kylea's movement, Eddie races her to the tallest tree in view, [ooc making assumptions]
he beats her to the tree but then can't get up it on the first try [climb +3]  
so from down at the bottom - Do you see anything?


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 11, 2005)

"Woah, Eddie. No climbing strange trees unless it's an emergency." Kiylea walks over and leans against the trunk, gazing up into its leafy canopy. "I don't think we could see much from up there which'd help us. The forest is too thick. Unless that evil water we're looking for is pretty good-sized, it'd be covered up by the trees."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2005)

Alton, hot and sweaty himself from the trek, looks somewhat wistfully at Kiylea's cool plunge into the water and sighs - it would take too long to get out of the armor, so best just to wash his face and hands, and tie a wet handkerchief around his neck.

He smiles at Eddie's recurring theme of "evil water" but then shrugs and says, "Well, let's see if there's any evil around." He stands by the bank of the creek and concentrates, opening his senses to the nature of his surroundings, stripping away the layers of defense which all people develop against the psychic violation of evil as they grow from childhood to adult life. He focuses first on the creek, opening himself to the "wateriness" of its flow, feeling its coolness and its fluidity, looking for any taint, any jarring of his senses. Just for a second he glimpses something "other", then it is gone. After that, he turns slowly in a circle, scanning the forest, sighing deeply as he senses the Lady's presence at a deep level of existence, looking for any violation of that sweet wholesomeness.









*OOC:*


_Detect evil_ - let me know if I sense anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

As Alton looks into the spiritual realm, no darkness blots his vision as he scans the stream and forest.  Eddie's evil water is just plain water.

The bottom canopy to the forest here is quite high, perhaps fifty feet up, and the ground vegetation is over two times your meager heights in most places, which only breaks clear where the stream runs between the trees.

Having taken a quick rinse, Kiylea reexamines the streambed and the bank on the far side for the tracks of the boar, but comes up with nothing.  Although she can only guess that this is the stream which runs to the northwest hills.  







*OOC:*


Survival check 1d20 (7) +6 = 13















*OOC:*


Remember, the forest isn't sized for halflings


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 14, 2005)

Kiylea gazes at Alton in amazement. "You can _see_ evil? That is.... wonderful! I was afraid we would pass the evil water without knowing it, but if you can see the taint, we have no worries. Well, at least less worries." She looks upstream eagerly. "Are we ready to go?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 14, 2005)

"I am good." Bubbles replies.  She felt much better having caught her breath and with a little jump and splash into the shallow water near the river bank she moves up to take her self appointed place near Kiylea.  

_'After all she may be the only one able to find her way back out of here.'_

"How's everyone else feeling?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 14, 2005)

"No, there's nothing."

Alton reddens a little, embarassed by Kiylea's sudden attention, then nods and says, "It's a gift from the Lady, I think. I just concentrate on her goodness, and anything opposed to that goodness is revealed."

The short rest and a drink from the sweet, clear waters of the creek has refreshed Alton. He stands and nods to Bubbles, smiling at her ... perkiness!

"Let's go. Which way?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2005)

Jerran nods idly and pockets his impromtu juggling stones for later use.  He claps his hands together, dusting them off and then looks around at the others before resting his gaze on Kiylea.

"Lead on, m'lady."

He bows low with this last statement and mimes sweeping a hat off his head.  He straightens up again in a quick twist and grins impishly.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 15, 2005)

Kiylea returns Jerran a quick curtsey and a wink before turning to point upstream. "This way. Keep to the streambed if your boots allow it - that'll be much easier going." And she's off along the bank, stopping occasionally at muddy patches to examine any tracks therein.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 15, 2005)

Well if your sure Alton, Eddie glances between the water and the halfling, before he stops to drink.  He gives a sigh looking after the girls, and stays toward the middle of the group, lost in his own thoughts. 

_If its not the water then did someone summon that boar? Why would someone summon a evil boar, just to turn it loose to dig up potatoes.  Maybe there a leak that it slipped through? He looks down at his own leaky boots, maybe if these get ruined Mero will give me some new ones, in the line of duty... Well anyway leaks tend to be in worn patches, or where there is a puncture. It prolly closed again, but there might be some sign of it._

Eddie keeps a sharp eye on the forest, looking for anything really strange, but after a while his definition of strange will shift to anything eddible.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2005)

Your pace surprisingly picked up now that you are free of the deep undergrowth and following the streambed, although occasionally the less dexterous members of the party have to catch themselves from slipping on the slick stones.  Still, the wildlife avoids the clambering noise which surrounds the party, or atleast Alton.

The temperate forests, thick with undergrowth around you slowly begins to pitch upwards from the streambank, becoming quite hilly from what you can tell.  The trees are spread farther apart here, but have grown even more massive, stretching out of sight, perhaps two hundred feet in height with trunks dwarfing all but the largest homes in Amblestock.  Kiylea, the only person who has ever been far into the Silvergreen has never been this far, and her appreciation for the wild has never been better echoed.

Eddie catches a glimpse of a few silver-furred monkeys, far up in the lower canopy, although he'd never considered eating a monkey before, nor had he ever really seen one before for that matter.

You can all only imagine that it must be past noon, when Kiylea pulls up short as the stream rounds a bend into a small pool of water.  The water is running down from a crevice in the exposed side of one of the large hills, a massive sequoia jutting up from its top, obscuring the sun.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2005)

Surrounded by the goodness of the Goddess, and lulled into a reverie by the stillness of the forest, Alton nearly bumps into the person in front of him when the party comes to a sudden halt. Moving up as quietly as he can, he looks out over the expanse of water and asks Kiylea softly, "Why have we stopped? Do you think this might be the source of the infection?"

Without waiting for her answer, he concentrates again on the pool and the crevice above, then widens his focus in an effort to detect any trace of evil that may be present.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2005)

Alton opens himself up to the spiritual awareness that he has learned to cultivate with the Lady's help, and he notices tenebrous streaks shifting and diluting amongst the falling water till it is quickly too thin for him to notice within even the small basin of water.  Such slight taint must either have traveled quite a ways and dissipated, or not have been strong at all, although the fiendish boar would be evidence against the latter.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2005)

"There - from that crevice." Alton points towards the hill. "There's a taint to the water - but faint, very faint at this point. We'll have to get closer - but we're on the right track. Good on you, Kiylea - I knew you could do it!"

He smiles at Kiylea, then turns back, his eyes narrowing at even such a slight trace of corruption of the Lady's handiwork.

"Why don't we stop for some lunch, and then go on towards our destination. I think the water here is still safe to drink. I don't catch any traces of the pollution in this pool, only higher up. Still, I would suggest that we fill our water bottles here, and don't drink the water any higher up."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 15, 2005)

Jerran wanders around for a bit before attempting to get close to the crevace in question and see if he can see inside.

"Could the source be inside this hill?  A underground spring or something?  Perhaps the boar lived in a burrow or something."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 15, 2005)

Kiylea returns Alton's smile with a touch of pride, but her sense of accomplishment is quickly subsumed by thoughts of what they must do next. "Getting here may've been the easy part. Who knows what's in there." She gives the opening a determined look. "But whatever it is won't stop us! Now, while we eat we'd better see how we're doing on lamps and oil."


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 15, 2005)

Bubbles nods in agreement with Kiylea and rummages through her packs, pulling out any supplies that may be of use.  She has avoided conversation while travelling, instead concentrating on her surroundings and any possible danger.  The discovery of Alton's new abilities and his and Kiylea's connection with the goddess had unexpectedly rattled her.  The goddess while always revered in her house had always been a distant motherly figure.  But now two of her friends were speaking as if she was here in thir presence and the ablilities she had granted Alton, were proof of that.

It was a very humbling thing to the girl that had up until a day or so ago only really cared about having fun, playing with friends, and what boys to dance with at the festival.  Humbling and more than a bit unnerving

"From now on I think either Alton or myself should stay close to you Kiylea.  It is getting to dangerous to have you scouting out ahead of us."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 15, 2005)

Kiylea nods. "Sure. I believe the Lady will protect us, but it's always best to have a friend along to help her out." She grins and starts rummaging through her pack once more. "I have rope, some rations, my lamp, and enough oil to last us a few hours. Anyone else?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 15, 2005)

Eddie looks away, embaressed by the emptiness of his pockets.  He finds himself looking at the sequoia.  No tree climbing without good reason huh, Kiylea?  Do you think anything is using the cave as a home? 

He will move up beside Jerran and see if the cave mouth looks safe to enter, and if there are any signs of recent use.

OOC: +6 search, traps + tracks if dc 10<


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

While Alton, Ringly and the two ladies look over their provisions for an underground excursion amongst taking a bite to eat, Eddie and Jerran attempt to get a closer look at the crevice.

The crevice is located about six feet above the small pool, the opening is a decent three feet across and roughly the same high.  With a bit of a boost from Jerran, Eddie gets a foothold and clambers up to a small ledge off to the left of the opening.  Balancing over a bit, he pokes his head in front of the crevice.  The water is only a couple inches deep as it flows out the opening, but with the diffused sunlight, he cannot see very far into the crevice, although his sharp ears note that the little cave must run far into the hillside from the continuous trickling sound of moving water which seems to echo from the crevice.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 18, 2005)

Alton listens with interest when Jerran and Eddie return and tell the group what they have found.

"So the cave is deep, by the sounds of it. Did you find any tracks there? Maybe Kiylea should have a look."

"If the tunnel doesn't get any wider than it is at the mouth, we'll have to go in single file. Who should lead? Eddie would be the obvious person to scout ahead quietly - especially in his new armour - but if we want Kiylea to track then she'd have to take point. Otherwise it's probably better if I do. Bubbles could do it but I'm more heavily armoured - just in case anything jumps us - and I can use the Goddess's gift to look for evil. I have my lantern - you said you couldn't see anything much, didn't you? - and it's good out to 60 feet. Of course, that'll advertise our presence pretty effectively - still, that's better than stumbling around in the dark."

"Oh, I suppose we should scout around to see if there's another entrance. What do you think?"

"Another thing - if the cave never widens out, we'd better work out how we can be most effective in a small space. That'll mean deciding who's best at firing a crossbow or throwing a dagger past the people in front. Actually, that's another reason to put me at the front - you know what I'm like throwing at a target!"

"So what else do we need to think about? Apart from who has the last piece of bread and sausage." Grinning, he makes a grab for the grub.









*OOC:*


If anybody else wants it we can roll for initiative.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2005)

Jerran rolls his eyes at Alton's long-winded tactical summary, but in the end he keeps any comments to himself.  After all, if you could sift through the speech, every so often, the paladin made a good point.

He looks down with some worry at the daggers he has strapped to various parts of his body and begins to wonder whether he should have asked Alton the Elder for the use of a sword of some kind.  As it was. . .

"I suppose my best bet is my crossbow, but I doubt I'd have much luck trying to fire it through anyone at a target on the other side.  In the end I'm not much of a warrior of any kind.  I'm a lover, not a fighter."

He smiles weakly at his quip.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 18, 2005)

"I don't think there'll be any tracks. It's too wet and rocky,"  Kiylea replies. "But this is still a good place to start looking - we know that stream joins with the pool of bad water, so all we'd have to do is trace it back. And when we wanted to leave we could just follow the stream to this entrance again. Even in the dark." She stands and begins packing up her things. "Course we may get to a place we can't fit through. Then we could come back and look for another entrance. I think. I mean... that's just my opinion." The halfling girl shrugs, looking slightly embarassed. "Anyway, um, I could probably still use my bow and other things with people in the way. But I wouldn't really want to try."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 19, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I suppose my best bet is my crossbow, but I doubt I'd have much luck trying to fire it through anyone at a target on the other side. In the end I'm not much of a warrior of any kind. I'm a lover, not a fighter."



"Still, you have other tricks up your sleeve, I'd be willing to bet ...  like that funny song about the boar."

"Well then, I guess the only question is whether we want Eddie to scout ahead or not. Eddie, I think that's up to you. It would be handy to know what's up ahead but you need to realize that if you get into trouble it'll take us a while to get to you."

"Personally, I think it would be better if I take the lead. I would suggest that Kiylea come behind me - to give her the best chance with her bow - and that the rest of you follow behind. If Ringly stays in the centre of the group, he's less likely to be attacked as he's casting his spells. And Bubbles, if you bring up the rear, you can guard against any attack from behind."

"So, Eddie, what do you think?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 19, 2005)

Eddie blusters I can handle myself, but I dont know how the lighting is goint to work.    he looks over the lanterns - could we focus abullseye down the left wall while I keep to the shadows on the right? Why dont we try that at first and if it doesn't work out then I can follow Kiylea just ahead of Ringly. 

umm ... Its a good plan Alton.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 19, 2005)

"That is very brave of you Eddie and a good idea about the light."  Bubbles says to the little Halfling  "But Alton, I thin kit may be best to have you at the rear.  The Lady has gifted you with the healing touch and I would rather you be able to administer to any wounded in a battle if need be.  If we are attacked and you are up front, your gift will be lost to the rest of us."

That and remembering Father Alton's words she didn't want anyone trying to be heroic for her.

"Let me take the lead, I may not have as much armor, but I don't plan on getting hit much either." She says with a smile.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 19, 2005)

Jerran scratches his chin thoughtfully as he watches the others debate the marching order.  He idly pulls out one of his daggers and sketches vaguely in the dirt. . . a couple of parrallel lines and some letters:
_______________
B, A, K . . . E, R, J


"I realize it leaves us kind of open from the rear, but what if Alton and Bubbles both were up front?  That way our illustrious healer would be closest to the one most likely to get hit.  And if the caverns do open up, both our warriors could fight up front.  We leave some space in the middle in case we need to get past each other.  In the unlikely case that something does sneak up from behind, I could probably hold them off long enough for one of you two to get back."

He idly fingers his new armor as he says this last part, and hopes that he's right.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 19, 2005)

"Actually, Jerran, I was going to suggest that you take Father Alton's healing poultice. As far as I know, any one of us can use it - and you would have the speed to get to whoever needed healing quickly. I would suggest that Eddie carry it, but if he's scouting at any time, it might not be available to us at a time when we need it."

"Bubbles, I know that you're good at dodging incoming blows - but that's just it: if the cave is tight you might not have any space to dodge in."

"And really, I think Kiylea needs to be in the second rank to have any chance of using her bow effectively."

Alton moves over to Jerran's dirt sketch and draws his own dagger to make a couple of adjustments.

_______________
A, K, E . . . J, R, B

"This way, we *are* covered from the rear, our healer is both protected and available, and Eddie is close enough to the front that he could easily move ahead to scout if we need him to."

"It also means that I'm not trying to fulfil two roles at once."

"We could have an alternative plan if the cavern does get wider - say, Bubbles and me at the front, Jerran and Ringly in the middle, and Kiylea and Eddie covering the rear. Like this."

He stoops again and draws in the dirt.

_______
A . J . E
B . R . K

"What do you think? And Ringly, what about you? Tell us what you need in the way of space to cast your spells. I wouldn't want to get in the way of those clashing lights you cast at the boar."


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 19, 2005)

Bubbles sighs.

_'Boys!'_ She thinks in frustration.

She speaks slowly and evenly. "Alton, I know you are worried about my lack of armor, but I am the better fighter.  We all know that.  If fact I have the most experience in actual combat, I have fought off starving wolves and other such creatures guarding my dad's wagons.  Take the rear, unless you can give me a better reason for me too."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2005)

Jerran smiles to himself at Bubbles' comments to Alton.  He stands and faces the paladin, grinning to alleviate any misunderstanding that might come from his words.

"Alton, I think you'll find that our delicate flower of womanhood is saying that she doesn't plan to concede on this point."

Then he leans closer to Alton, puts one hand up to his mouth and says in a fairly loud stage whisper.

"And I think you should reconsider, because if you push the point, she might get angry.  And frankly, she's fully capable of kicking your behind."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 20, 2005)

erm, I like BAKER, J it allows Bubbles to watch the floor while Alton looks for taint, Kiylea can hold the lantern.  If we hit a sudden drop off, or weak floor Bubbles is more likely to avoid it, and wont be so heavy to hall up.  I can scout if it opens up, or branches. 
I could also take the rear, theres not much I can do from the middle of the line, and erm I have a sword. 


_besides i like bakers._


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 21, 2005)

As Alton listens to the various comments the others have made, his jaw tightens and his eyes flash - just for a moment. Then, his gaze turns inward and he nods, imperceptibly. Once again, he is faced with the hard truth that, as much as he might want to, he cannot keep his friends from harm. He can only act as best he can for the benefit of the party, and the Goddess.

He takes a deep breath, and turns to Bubbles, saying, "Far be it from me to argue with you, warrior woman." He smiles to take the sting out of his words. "You take point."

"Eddie's comments are convincing, too. If I go behind Bubbles, I can make best use of my ability to search out evil - and I can back her up, if need be. But it might be better if I stow my shield and carry the lantern - that way Kiylea can have an arrow nocked, ready to fire."

Turning to Jerran, he gives him the _poultice_, saying, "Here you go, healer - sweet songs _and_ a soothing touch! Just don't get too far behind."

"And if Eddie brings up the rear, he can move forward if we need any scouting done. Now, are there any other arguments?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 21, 2005)

Bubbles knew Alton was taking this hard.  He was trying to be a leader, something he wasn't really accustom to and to be ganged up on is never fun.



			
				Jerran said:
			
		

> Then he leans closer to Alton, puts one hand up to his mouth and says in a fairly loud stage whisper.
> 
> "And I think you should reconsider, because if you push the point, she might get angry. And frankly, she's fully capable of kicking your behind."




She sticks her tongue out at Jerran playfully



			
				Alton said:
			
		

> He takes a deep breath, and turns to Bubbles, saying, "Far be it from me to argue with you, warrior woman." He smiles to take the sting out of his words. "You take point."




She gives Alton a gleeming little smile and a hug, topping it off with a light peck on the cheek. 

"I knew you'd see it my way."  She grins and looks to the rest of the group.  "Lets go."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2005)

Jerran waggles his eyebrows suggestively at Bubbles' tongue, and then gathers up his gear ready for spelunking.  He walks to the cave enterance and waits for the others to go in first.  When Bubbles comforts Alton, he looks over in mock outrage.

"What?!?!  No kiss for me?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 21, 2005)

Kiylea watches the conversation with bemusement; not experienced enough in human interactions to recognize the dynamics involved, she instead finds all this tension rather peculiar. But things are apparently settled now to everyone's more or less satisfaction. _Though how I'll shoot through TWO people is beyond me,_ she thinks wryly, climbing up to wait beside Jerran.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 22, 2005)

Alton frowned at Bubble's kiss. Normally, he would have been thrilled - not to mention dazed - but at the moment all he felt was ... irritated! That peck on the cheek was not much better than a pat on the head. _Good boy! There's a good fella!_ Well, let it go. Bubbles meant well - and a few short days ago he would have been happy for any acknowledgment.

Shaking his head as if to clear it of these distracting thoughts, Alton checked his gear, stowed his shield on his back, lit the lantern and prepared to take his place as the party climbed to the cave mouth and went in search of their enemy.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Stowing his shield on his back, Alton lights the wick to his lantern, it's warm flame flickering for a moment and then steadying.  He passes it up to Eddie who is still in the opening, then with a boost from Kiylea works his way up to the entrance.  The rest of the party clambers up as well, Bubbles leading the way with Alton holding his lantern behind her.  Kiylea, bow strung and ready moves quietly in behind them.  Eddie continues forward with Ringly, quiet as usual, behind him and Jerran taking up the rear.

The movement is slow as they slosh forward against the moving water, despite it only being a few inches high, the stone beneath their feet has been worn smooth over the years and they have to brace themselves on the walls occasionally to keep from slipping.  The darkness of the passage becomes apparent as it rounds a bend putting the entrance out of sight.

Perhaps twenty minutes into the underground trek, time is hard to tell down here, as is nearly everything, the level of the water is slowly increasing and it takes a few minutes to realize that the tunnel has been slowly sloping downwards.  Soon, progress is slowed even more as the water level rises as high as your knees.

Travel continues cautiously, pushing through the water is apparently hard work as beads of sweat appear on your brows.  It is Ringly however, who points out that the water is indeed getting warmer, slowly but noticeably.  Within a few minutes the light from Alton's lantern slips off of the walls of the passage into darkness and the echoing noise of your movement hollows.  Bubbles moves ahead cautiously and is astounded to enter into a low cavern, the water bubbling up from an underground spring which extends along the left side of the cavern.  To the right the "floor" slopes upward in bulbous shapes and the cave seems to continue up in that direction.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 23, 2005)

"Wow." Kiylea stares wide-eyed as she emerges from the tunnel, moving aside to let others come out. "I never knew there were places like this beneath the Lady's forests. So is that spring....?" She glances expectantly at Alton.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 23, 2005)

Alton opens his senses to his surroundings, examining the spring and the cavern, turning slowly on the edge of the opening to scan as much as possible of the location.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2005)

Opening his sense Alton delves into the spiritual awareness once again, here he can see shadowy tendrils curling up from the underground spring and running down the water the way they had come, yet it is still not the tenebrous pool of evil that you imagine could taint a living creature so fully as the boar.  Perhaps the source of evil is seeping from something deeper underground.

Relating this information to the others, Ringly points out that it would indeed take a massive influx of taint to twist a creature so.  Ringly gestures towards the underground spring, noting that sometimes underground springs such as this one come from deeper streams, this may be only one of a number of wellsprings which may be slightly tainted.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Relating this information to the others, Ringly points out that it would indeed take a massive influx of taint to twist a creature so.  Ringly gestures towards the underground spring, noting that sometimes underground springs such as this one come from deeper streams, this may be only one of a number of wellsprings which may be slightly tainted.



"So, then, let's keep going. We may have quite a trek ahead of us." Alton points towards the slope up and away from the spring."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 24, 2005)

"Um. . . so these underground stream thingy. . . does that mean that there could be a whole army of assorted evil wildlife scattered along it?  I mean who knows how long this thing has been going on for.  Our boar could be the first of more to come, or simply the first one to wander into our neck of the woods."

Jerran looks vaguely terrified at the prospect of an army of evil boar. . . but it must simply be a trick of the light, because at next glance he seems more like his usual self.

"But yes, yes, we go ever onwards.  Excelsior and suchforth.  Lead on, sweet Bubbles."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 24, 2005)

I knew it was going to be evil water. 
He moves up to Kiylea, and whispers. 
Can I borrow your lamp? Im going to stay behind in the dark to make sure nothing follows you, from that direction, but I will need light to catch up again.   He glances at Alton and rasies an eyebrow.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Jul 27, 2005)

"Well... I don't know. We shouldn't use up the oil if we don't have to." She also glances at Alton, uncertain.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 27, 2005)

Bubbles had been quiet ever since moving into the caves.  She was uncomfortable and unused to not having the open sky above her.  The hill seemed to almost press down on  her from all sides.  She didn't like it.  

Listening to what the others have to say she finally speaks up.  "I agree with Kiylea, Eddie and I don't think it is a wise idea to leave anyone behind. We sould look around the cavern before we continue on though.  We don't want to miss anything."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 27, 2005)

Alton looks around, puzzled. "Why are we talking about leaving people behind?" He didn't hear Eddie's whispered comment to Kiylea, and is now confused by the apparently random suggestion that the party split up. "Look, it seems that the only way forward is up the slope. We know that this spring is marginally tainted, so we need to look around for others, or for the ultimate source."









*OOC:*


Did I misunderstand Ferrix' description? I thought the only way forward was up the slope. If we can continue along the left hand side, we should - although I'd like to know the extent of this cavern to the right.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 27, 2005)

ooc: I read it as a navigatable passage with the stream on the left and the upslope on the right, if there is no actual choice, then nevermind.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 28, 2005)

When the group is ready Bubbles leads them up the sloping floor to the right of the stream and deeper into the caverns.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Forging ahead into the cavern you fan out amongst the looming stalactites and rising stalagmites.  The stone glistens slightly with the touch of the moist air, looking almost alive with its wrinkled bulging surface.  Your footsteps clatter away from you into the darkness, and you can hear the slow trickle of the underground spring that you left behind.

Rounding a massive collection of fused stalagmites and stalactites, Bubbles pulls short as a wall of stone fortells the end of the cavern, thankfully she does so as the floor drops steeply away into the shadows at her feet.  Tossing a small rock over, there is a moment of silence before it clatters in the darkness.  With Alton's lantern it becomes much more clear as to what the area looks like, the ground slopes quickly into a vertical wall with only maybe a foot or so between it and the other wall.  Perhaps thirty feet below rests another cavern floor, this one a darker shade of stone without the glisten of moisture.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2005)

*OOC:*


Assuming that what you are describing is a chimney-like drop to a lower cave 30 feet below ...






Alton looks over the edge of the drop, then turns to the others and says, "Um, did anyone think to bring some rope? If not, do you think we can brace our backs against the wall and climb down?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 1, 2005)

Alton said:
			
		

> "Um, did anyone think to bring some rope?"




"Of course! I showed it to you outside, remember?" In the back, Kiylea reaches into her pack and pulls out a small coil of hemp rope. "But I don't think it's long enough to reach the whole way down," she adds, moving forward and glancing into the pit.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 1, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "Of course! I showed it to you outside, remember?"



"Heh, yeah, of course.   It's this cave - I don't *really* like confined spaces all that much. I'll be OK, though - after all, this is part of the Goddess' world, too!"

"So, just how long _is_ that piece of rope? If it's 30-odd feet, then we'll be OK. If not, ought we tie a weaker climber to a stronger one, and go down two by two? No, wait a minute, then we'd have to get the rope back up again somehow. Hmm."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 1, 2005)

"No, it's not that long. Let's see how far it goes." Kiylea makes a few turns with one end of the rope around her right hand. Then, holding those loops firmly, she gently tosses the other end down into the blackness and starts paying the rope out from its coil. About two-thirds of the way down she runs out of slack, leaving a drop of 10 feet or so from the end to the floor beneath.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Assuming that what you are describing is a chimney-like drop to a lower cave 30 feet below ...












*OOC:*


Correct


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2005)

Jerran looks doubtfully down at the rope and the gap to the floor below.

"I gues we could try and jump down . . ."

Then he shrugs.

"But it doesn't look very safe.  Unless anyone has spare rope, my best suggestion is tying blankets together to try and bridge the gap."


[ooc - do you realize that not one of us has taken ranks in tumble?  Not even me and the thief.  What was I thinking?]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 4, 2005)

Eddie looks down into the dark hole 
he whispers : Anyone else have a strong desire to drop rocks, or a bucket or something down there? 
So erm... only Kiylea has a blanket, I have a sling that could add more length as well.  We all have bedrolls, if we cant tie them then perhaps a - soft pile to fall on? Also should I go first? or um Bubbles again?


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

Bubbles thinks about what Eddie said and reply's.  "I think Alton should go first, when we deside what exactly we want to do.  With his armor he is the heaviest and I will need help lowering him down after that we can take the next heaviest and so on until it is down you, kiylea and myself as I would guess we are the best climbers we can figure out who gets to climb down without the benefit of the rope."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> "I think Alton should go first, when we deside what exactly we want to do.  With his armor he is the heaviest and I will need help lowering him down ..."



"You don't need to lower me down - just tie off the rope and I'll climb down using it for the first twenty feet, then climb the rest of the way down the rock wall. Just make sure you shine the lantern down so that I can see where I'm going. Oh, and I'd better take the other lamp down with me so that I can see what's down below when I get there."

Matching actions to words, he takes the rope and fastens it to the nearest sturdy rock outcrop, tugs it a couple of times to test his knot, then throws the rope over the edge. Turning to Kiylea, he asks for her lantern, and attaches it to his belt, then goes to the edge and picks up the rope. Turning around, he prepares to step back over the edge, holding the rope tightly in both hands.

Pausing for a moment, as if expecting an argument, he grins and says, "See you at the bottom."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 9, 2005)

"Alton, wait! How do we get back up once we're down there? None of us can jump ten feet." Kiylea peers over the edge at him as he descends. "Maybe we should go back to the village for more rope."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2005)

Jerran rolls his eyes at Alton's actions, but waits for the paladin to decide up or down before he proceeds.  He will pull up the rope and see about tying enough material to the end to make up the gap.  Blankets, bedrolls, cloaks. . . whatever is available.  He volunteers most of Bubbles' clothing, and barely manages to escape the left hook he earned for his suggestions.


[ooc - use rope +3, if any of you want to help with an assist other. . .]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2005)

"Bubbles, why would we need to _jump_ ten feet? We can just climb the wall itself - or do you think we've forgotten the way you scaled the Peddlefoot barn on a dare? You raced Jyn to the top, too - just."

"I agree that a longer rope might be useful, although I am very loathe to turn back now. The thing is - any time we have a drop we can't climb, we're going to have to leave our rope behind. That could turn into a lot of ropes. And besides - are we going to turn back at every perceived obstacle? We won't get anywhere if we do."

"I think we're making too much of this - let's at least give it a try."

Having said this, Alton leans back and steps off, descending the rope at a steady pace. As he does so, he realizes that he can brace himself against the rock wall at his back to give added stability. He calls up his discovery to the others then concentrates on his descent.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 10, 2005)

Jerran scampers out of the way of Bubbles playful jab as Alton goes to climb down the hole again.  

"Oh, I don't mind climbing Alton, my suggestion was for one of us better climbers to go last so we could bring the rope down with us and not have to leave anything behind.  Is there anyone here that does not climb very well?" 

She asks to her friends.  She figured Kiylea and Eddie could get down fairly easy, but she wasn't so sure of Jerran or Ringly.

"If you need help down we can just lower you down after Jerran finishes tying stuff on to the end of the rope. Then the last person can untie the rope and climb down on there own."

She watches Alton descend first into the darkness below.

_'We just can't seem to agree on anything lately...'_


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 10, 2005)

"Take the rope with us?" Kiylea looks at Bubbles in astonishment. "10 feet without a rope _maybe_ one of us could manage without getting killed. But the whole way?" She shakes her head firmly. "That rock is too smooth and slippery - and hard - to risk it."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 12, 2005)

Its a chimmney Kiylea, I should be able to climb it without falling, although it might take me a while.  I dont think this will be the only place we need rope.  Surely we can go a little farther, just to see.  
Eddie will loop the rope through his belt and start down, using the rope only if he slips.
OOC: climb +3


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2005)

As Alton steps back off the ledge and begins descending, grasping the rope tightly, he works to fit himself between the two walls hoping to stem the gap with his body to make the descent easier yet he unbalances himself and he feels the rope slip in his hands for a moment(1).  With a surge of strength he halts himself, and hangs precariously for a moment.  With a deep breath he continues his descent, this time he manages to easily stem his way down the remaining length of the rope(2) and finds that as he reaches the end of the rope, the wall drops off behind him into a taller cavern(3).  Dangling for a moment, he hangs from the end of the rope and drops with a resounding thud as his boots hit the stone floor(4).  Standing alone in his small blot of light, Alton calls up, "I'm fine, although it is a bit dark down here."

Hearing that he made it alright, Jerran pokes his head over the edge, grins and pulls up the rope.  Hoping to add to the length of the rope, he succeeds in adding another five feet or so to it, but with a testing tug by Bubbles the whole section he labored over unravels and he even manages to tear his own cloak into two(5).  With a beleaguered grumble, he attempts to rework his shoddy knots, but again he just can't manage to secure one piece to the next(6).  Finally, despite his fingers raw with the work, Jerran gets them all secured into one long piece, adding another ten feet to the rope with makeshift material(7).  "See!  No problem," he says with a forced grin.  Bubbles, unconvinced gives a rough yank on the makeshift rope but with a surprise the knots only seem to tighten and it seems for once Jerran did it right.

Meanwhile, down the bottom, Alton waits in his small sphere of light from the lantern, raising it to examine the cavern.  What he sees catches him off guard, it seems that the stone has been worked, or at least partially.  The cavern he is in seems to be more of a passageway, the chimney wall which had dropped off seems to have been carved away by tools, probably to widen it.  To his left is a cave-in, apparently the wall gave way and flooded the tunnel with rock and debris, but to his right the tunnel continues into the darkness.

Dropping the end of the rope back over the edge, it snakes down till the tip of it dangles a few mere inches from the stone floor thirty feet below.  Looking up, Alton gives it a sharp tug to again insure it's security, and waits for the next person to come clambering down.  The rope swings a bit, and Alton can make out Eddie nimbly descending down the chimney and then the last few feet down the rope, until he stands next to Alton, a brief smile on his face(8)

Bubbles look at those remaining up top, Kiylea, Ringly, Jerran and herself, who will go next?









*OOC:*



1) Alton Climb Check DC 5: 1d20 (5) - 3 = 2, fails by less than 5, no progress
2) Alton Climb Check DC -5: 1d20 (12) - 3 = 9, passes
3) Alton Climb Check DC 5: 1d20 (20) - 3 = 17, finishes the descent on the rope
4) Alton Jump Check DC 15: 1d20 (19) - 3 = 16, hangs and drops the remaining 10 feet without damage
5) Jerran Use Rope Check DC 15: 1d20 (1) + 3 = 4
6) Jerran Use Rope Check DC 15: 1d20 (1) + 3 = 4
7) Jerran Use Rope Check DC 15: 1d20 (20) + 3 = 23
8) Eddie Climb Checks: DC 5, -5, 5 1d20 (7) + 3 = 10, 1d20 (11) + 3 = 14, 1d20 (2) + 3 = 5


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2005)

Jerran shrugs and sucks a little bit on his wounded fingertips.

"My rope. . . I'll go."

Then he starts his descent. . .


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 18, 2005)

"Somebody else has been down here before us, Eddie - I wonder who?"

Alton peers into the gloom past the edge of the lantern's pool of light and concentrates, trying to detect any traces of evil in the waiting darkness.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2005)

Jerran swiftly makes up for his lack of grace knotting together ropes, and manages to swoop gracefully down through the chimney, executing a sweeping twist as he reaches the end of the rope and drops to the stone floor, casting Alton a cavalier smile(1).

Alton begins to examine the darkness with the discerning gaze of the Lady, but other than the natural darkness itself, nothing curls its way within his vision.









*OOC:*



1) Jerran Climb Checks DC 5, -5, 5: 1d20 (14), 1d20 (15), 1d20 (20)


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 20, 2005)

"If we're really taking the rope with us, I'll go last - I can climb down easier than either of you. But I still think we should leave it. Even with its help Eddie almost slipped once or twice." Kiylea frowns worriedly. "I hope there's another way out..."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "Take the rope with us?" Kiylea looks at Bubbles in astonishment. "10 feet without a rope _maybe_ one of us could manage without getting killed. But the whole way?" She shakes her head firmly. "That rock is too smooth and slippery - and hard - to risk it."




Bubbles shrugs in response, tilting her head to the side. "You are a better climber than me, I think. If you think it is best, leave it. I would just hate to need it later. Who knows what trouble we might end up in?"



			
				Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> Kiylea frowns worriedly. "I hope there's another way out..."




Resting a hand on Kiylea's shoulder, Bubbles smiles reassuringly. "So long as we stick together, we'll be fine."

She leans over the hole and calls down. "I'll come next, okay?"

ooc: Climb +3, taking ten if possible.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 21, 2005)

Erm, if there were people, or at least a culture of of some sort then we will need to worry less about places we need to climb, and more about erm ....
hey the boar should'nt have been effected by the water above, and it could not have made that climb.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Erm, if there were people, or at least a culture of of some sort then we will need to worry less about places we need to climb, and more about erm ....
> hey the boar should'nt have been effected by the water above, and it could not have made that climb.



"That's true, Eddie. Good thinking! There probably _is_ some other way out of here. We just have to find it."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

As Bubbles moves to descend the rope, Ringly steps forward first, "I'll go first... better that you two go last..."  Taking his time, the young wizard manages to work his way down the rope without slipping or falling, although he massages his hands tenderly as he releases the rope and looks to the other three down the bottom.

Bubbles then descends, without the daring of Jerran or the nimbleness of Eddie, she manages to reach the bottom without any problems.

Kiylea is the last to come down, although you can hear her moving about for a moment above, and then the rope shakes and falls into a tangled coil on the stone floor.  "Coming, she calls down."  And you can hear her begin her free descent slowly and carefully, in the shadowy light of the lamp, you can see that she manages the chimney section easily, although Ringly looks relatively concerned as her hand reaches back into air as the wall her back is against comes to an end below her.  With the knack of a seasoned tree climber, she manages to change her position and begins descending on the remaining wall and is quickly standing next to the rest of you.









*OOC:*


Moving things along.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2005)

"That's the first challenge met. Now, let's go find out what's down here - and fix it!"

Alton hands Kiylea's lantern back to her, takes his own back, and unsheathes his longsword. Rolling his eyes at the all-encompassing darkness, he moves to the right and waits for Bubbles to join him.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

"I'm here, Alton." Bubbles unsheathes her shortswords, standing close to Alton for light. She holds the swords close to her sides, not wanting the sharp tips catching somebody's leg or arm as they walk.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

The tunnel is quite a bit larger than the tunnels you have been traversing up to now, bordering ten feet across and at least as high, it stretches on into the darkness.  The walls look relatively unfinished, but they are assuredly worked stone, quite unlike the natural smooth walls from earlier.

With Bubbles and Alton side by side in the lead, they make headway much quicker than their single-file line before.  Perhaps five or ten minutes passes at a swift pace, when a second passage is revealed by the lantern light.  It leads off at an angle, to the left and back in the direction they had come, it is now apparent that their tunnel is one of two forks merging into the tunnel ahead.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

"Hmmm." Bubbles moves to avoid blocking Alton's light. "Looks like we just found another way up."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Hmmm." Bubbles moves to avoid blocking Alton's light. "Looks like we just found another way up."



"I suggest we have a look. It would be handy to know that there's a quicker way out of here! One thing, though - Eddie mentioned earlier that, seeing as we're in a place that was inhabited, it might be a good idea to look out for any ... surprises ... the inhabitants left behind. Maybe he should come up front and check. That was what you meant, wasn't it, Eddie?"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "I suggest we have a look. It would be handy to know that there's a quicker way out of here!"




"I think you're right. Finn always told me that a warrior should know the best path of retreat before heading into battle." She shrugs. "Of course, he was saying it while we played chess. I don't think he would have expected me to be crawling around in some cave looking for the source of a demon boar!"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2005)

Jerran peers off into the darkness in both directions, as if by sheer willpower he could pierce the darkness.  Eventually he shrugs and faces the new passage, hands in his pockets, rocking back and forth on his heels.

"So, we check that way?  Onwards and upwards and all that."

He begins humming a small marching tune to himself as a shield against the oppressive nature of the caves around them.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 24, 2005)

Erm, I dont think anyone would randomly traps areas that they use, Just enternaces, exits and valuables. We should be okay for now.  I agree that we should make sure of an exit before continuing.   

Eddie will fish out a slingbullet and roll it up the tunnel to the left, trying to check for a slope.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Aug 24, 2005)

"Before we go on, though..." Kiylea reaches into her belt pouch and pulls out a rough piece of steel. With it she carves two symbols into the wall - an arrow pointing back the way they came, and the letter 'C'. "For chimney," she explains. "Probably we won't get lost but it never hurts to mark your trail."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 24, 2005)

Alton is silent, listening to his companions, watching their actions. _"Such wisdom you give us, Lady. Such richness."_

Out loud he says, "I would never have thought of that - lucky you're here with us - both of you."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Eddie will fish out a slingbullet and roll it up the tunnel to the left, trying to check for a slope.




The slingbullet wobbles along the rough floor, slowing and then tumbling haphazardly back towards you ever so slowly.  The tunnel seems to have a minor incline, however with the rough hewn floors it is hard to tell if that is by nature of the tunnel itself or just an uneven floor.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice, idea Kiylea, I really dont want to get lost down here.  Eddie says smiling at her shyly. He shoulders his pack and gets into place in the groups order. 
So left then?


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 29, 2005)

"Let's go!"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2005)

Jerran shrugs and prepares to follow the others.

"Where do you think the tunnel will come out?  If it does."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jerran shrugs and prepares to follow the others.
> 
> "Where do you think the tunnel will come out?  If it does."




"Good question",  Bubbles says with a frown. "I don't know these woods well enough to even guess!" She takes her place at Alton's side.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

The six of you manuever down the left tunnel, leaving your original path behind.  The tunnel is similar to the prior one, however it is entirely manufactured and is only about six feet at at most.  At intervals of perhaps ten or fifteen feet are heavy wooden support beams bracing the ceiling, although the workmanship looks relatively shoddy as Ringly voices.

About thirty feet in, Eddie's ears perk up as he hears a nearly undiscernable scrape of something upon stone.  However, no one else seems to notice anything at all.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 2, 2005)

Shhh! then whispering "anyone hear that?"  Eddie will place an arrow in his bow, but hold it loosely.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 2, 2005)

Bubbles holds out an arm to stop Alton. Tilting her head, she whispers a reply. "I don't hear anything, Eddie. Are you sure?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Sep 3, 2005)

"I can't hear anything." Kiylea glances around expectantly. "What did it sound like?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2005)

Jerran rolls his eyes somewhat at his companions' responses to Eddie's alert.  He himself keeps silent, and sharpens his ears for anything. . . a task not made easy by the conversations.  He also reaches one hand down to a sheath strapped to his thigh and draws forth one of his many daggers, testing it's balance in his hand as he peers around the cave, ahead and behind.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

With the arrow to the bow, Eddie strains his ears again to hear whatever it was he heard, however to no avail.

However, Kiylea hears a slight metallic sound off in the distance ahead, perhaps thirty feet at most.

The rest however hear nothing.  No one manages to see anything despite Alton bringing his bullseye lantern to bear and pointing the beam of light down the tunnel.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Sep 3, 2005)

"Now I hear something." Kiylea frowns, crouching cat-like and tiliting her head to one side. "It sounded like metal. And it's pretty close, but... I don't see anything." She glances at the walls around them. "Maybe it's in another tunnel. Should we keep going?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 3, 2005)

Alton, learning from Jerran's silence, says nothing but listens intently and opens his senses to any taint of evil ahead.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 3, 2005)

Eddie slides forward and examines the walls and floor carefully, slinging back his bow to free his hands._
more likely a door than a trap. But you never know for sure.._


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Alton, learning from Jerran's silence, says nothing but listens intently and opens his senses to any taint of evil ahead.




Alton opens up his senses to the taint of evil.  Faint tendrils of evil curl and waft in the darkness ahead, you can only feel it's faint presence as whatever it is seems to avoid the light from your lantern.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 4, 2005)

Bubbles stands very still, a step behind Alton. As he concentrates his mind into the shadows, she fingers the hilt of the finely-crafted shortsword she was recently given. _Looks like I might have to test this out soon..._


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 5, 2005)

Alton whispers softly, "Eddie. Don't go too far. There is evil up ahead - not more than 60 feet from us. I can't see it - but I know it's there."

He then turns to Ringly. "Whatever it is seems to be avoiding the light. Do you have any spells that might reveal it?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2005)

Jerran's chest tightens somewhat at Alton's words, as does his grip on his dagger.  Still he awaits decisions from the others as he sits in the dark, not knowing what lies beyond their little bubble of light and life.  Spelunking was not going to be his new hobby.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> He then turns to Ringly. "Whatever it is seems to be avoiding the light. Do you have any spells that might reveal it?"




Ringly shakes his head, not wanting to let the others know that he didn't even memorize a common light spell, not that he thinks that it would do much more good than Alton's lantern, but nonetheless.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 6, 2005)

Ringly shivered. It wasn't from the cold; his shame in the matter of not having a light spell was considerable, but it was shadowed by some inexorable trepidation that made his hands quiver. He was in denial about naming it fear.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 6, 2005)

Alton whispered to his companions, "Whatever is there *must* be aware of us. I know it's close - and if we can't see it in the lantern's light, that means that it's hiding from us. So trying to sneak away unseen isn't an option. Neither is leaving whatever it is at our backs. That only leaves confronting it."

"Who has a hand free? I'd rather be carrying my shield than a lantern when going into battle, so if one of you in the second or third rank can carry it, that would be helpful!"

"Well - any ideas? If not, let's go meet whatever is out there - and teach it a lesson."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 6, 2005)

"I guess I"ll hold it," said Ringly. "You all are better off with weaponry than me."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 6, 2005)

"Thank you, Ringly. And that won't affect your ability to make magic?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 7, 2005)

"It's inconsequential. My magic doesn't help much anyway; especially if whatever's lurking decides to pop out."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

"Well, let's get to it." Bubbles sets her jaw in a determined war-face. "I'm not going to stand around and wait for some baddie to jump out of a shadow. Better to confront it head on!"

She steps confidently towards the source of the evil, both hands gripping her swords.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 7, 2005)

If eddie is done checking the area in the light he will return to the back and draw his bow again.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 7, 2005)

"Hey, warrior woman - wait for us!"

Alton matches words to actions, stepping out at Bubbles' side, shield raised against the evil ahead and longsword gripped tightly in a hand suddenly sweaty.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Sep 8, 2005)

Kiylea  lifts the new longbow from her back. She still can't believe how powerful, yet how graceful the weapon feels; it seems almost alive when there's a shaft against the string and a hand on the grip. She fishes out one of her arrows as they move on, ready for whatever comes out of the darkness.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2005)

Alton continues to advance as quietly as he can _::groan::_, with sword at the ready and senses stretched to warn him of the evil he cannot yet see. His mouth is dry as he peers into the shadows made more manifest by the light now at his back, and the knowledge that there is _something_ out there - waiting.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2005)

Jerran keeps his dagger in hand and edges forward with the others.  His eyes strain to pierce the darkness and gain some idea of what evil lies ahead.  His breathing is shallow and seems unnaturally loud to him as he creeps along.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Kiylea's sharp ears train on something moving directly ahead and to the left, although she can't make anything out, she is sure something is almost ontop of them and then it happens.  A dark shape slips out through the light and heads straight for Alton, before he even notices the creature a wicked-looking sickle-like weapon slips between the bands of his armor and gauges a deep wound across his side.  He can feel his side warm with the flow of blood and he hears a horrible sneer of pleasure from the black-hooded figure.

Whatever the creature is, it wears a hooded-black cloak and stands only as tall as Alton, but it moves with a frightening grace.









*OOC:*



Everyone is surprised but Kiylea, she gets a standard action, and then Round 1 begins.
Round 1 Initiative Order: It, Bubbles, Kiylea, Jerran, Alton, Eddie, Ringly
Alton Takes: 7 damage








*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 18, 2005)

Alton groans as the creature's blade sinks into his side. He is sickened both by the shock of the wound and by the sneering evil of his assailant. Then anger burns within him and he cries out, "Foul fiend - feel the Goddess' wrath!" He swings his longsword in an arc at his assailant's head.









*OOC:*



_Smite evil_ - attack (1d20+7) = *22*; damage (1d6+2) = *8*
Roll is here


----------



## Tarlonniel (Sep 18, 2005)

Kiylea gasps. She'd expected another demonic beast to leap out of the darkness at them, not a... a.... person?! Her bow comes up but she can't help hesitating briefly. She's a huntress, not a warrior - never have her weapons been used against anything other than forest creatures. Hopefully her hand won't be too shaky the first time.









*OOC:*



Surprise round and first round, attack +2 (including -4 for firing into melee), damage 1d6+2


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 18, 2005)

Bubbles leaps into the fray with a yell. "Be careful! Alton's hit!" She raises both swords over her head and brings them crashing down onto the attacker. 

ooc: Two attacks, +5/+4, 1d4+1 damage, Crit 19-20x2. I think that's right. BAB +1, Dex +4, Size +1, one attack w/ Masterwork sword +1, -2/-2 two weapon fighting.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Kiylea's arrow flies free from the bow and the hooded creature contorts itself unnaturally to avoid being skewered by the shaft, as if by a sixth sense the arrow tears through the robe and perhaps some flesh but continues on into the darkness where it clatters against the wall.

The snarl that escapes its lips however is no mistake, realizing it is outnumbered and outmatched the hooded figure flings something down upon the ground amongst you and a burst of light flashes, and it is gone into the darkness.  Although most of you in the front ranks manage to avert your gaze, Bubbles is not so lucky and her sight takes a moment to return.

Whatever it is that is out there, it knows you are here, and you wounded it.









*OOC:*


Fortitude Saves: Kiylea (1d20+4=17), Alton (1d20+5=25), Bubbles (1d20+5=7), Ringly (1d20+3=22);
Kiylea's Attack & Damage (1d20+2=20, 1d6+2=6)  It acts, tosses something on the ground as a distraction, takes a move action to move and hide.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2005)

Cursing as an opportunity missed, Jerran quickly reverses the grip on his dagger, but holds back from the melee.  He watches the fight, trying to avoid getting in the way of the trained warriors, but ready to step in should either need to retreat.  Then when the creature suddenly vanished, he blinks in the sudden light.

"Where'd it go?"

[ooc: delay I guess]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 18, 2005)

Bubbles crunches up her face in anger. "Where'd you go!?! Come back and fight like a warrior!" She takes a few careful steps into the darkeness, careful to stay in the light. "Alton, are you okay? That looked like a wicked blow." The concern in her voice is obvious, but her words still tremble with anger at the creature.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey what was that - Hey you!  come back here. Alton are you okay?  erm.. He must be able to see in the dark - 
Eddie will listen closely and fire at any sound from the darkness, other than a voice.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Sep 18, 2005)

"What... what _was_ it?" Kiylea shudders, remembering how the thing twisted out of her arrow's path. "Did anyone get a good look? It fought with a weapon - like a halfling." She moves forward and quickly checks Alton's wound. "You okay to go on? Do we follow it?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 19, 2005)

Alton clenches his arm to his side and grunts through the pain, "Yes, let's go - whatever it is, we can't let it get away. It could raise an alarm. I'll manage - but Jerran, have that poultice ready - just in case it hits me again."

Alton then stares into the darkness, seeking a hint of the marauder's evil presence.

"Come on!"









*OOC:*



Toughing it out - down to 5hp but remembering Fr Alton's exhortation to use the _poultice_ sparingly. _Detect evil_ to confirm it's still out there.

I take it that it moved before Alton could swing - and that means that the _smite evil_ attack isn't wasted. _Any chance I could keep the attack and damage rolls?_


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 19, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I take it that it moved before Alton could swing - and that means that the _smite evil_ attack isn't wasted. _Any chance I could keep the attack and damage rolls?_




ooc: Gosh, I sure hope so. Nice rolls, Boddy.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 19, 2005)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I take it that it moved before Alton could swing - and that means that the _smite evil_ attack isn't wasted. _Any chance I could keep the attack and damage rolls?_












*OOC:*


Yep, in the round following the surprise round it had initiative and got to act first.  I don't know about the attack and damage rolls.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 19, 2005)

The lighting of the room, apart from the incessant, unavoidable flickering of the lantern light, jerks to and fro to the nervous movements of Ringly's head as he searches the impenetrable darkness for their unnamed threat.

So small and so lethal. Ringly shook his head and regripped the lantern. His arm was pumping melf's acid, but he kept the light as high above his head as he could.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 1, 2005)

Step by step Alton moves down the corridor. Times stretches sickeningly as he waits for the coming attack.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 3, 2005)

The darkness seems to quaver around you as Ringly attempts to hold the lamp steady.

The wound in Alton's side burns with each movement he takes, but his gaze is focused into the black ahead hoping to make out the whispers of the creature, and he can, somewhere ahead it still remains, but it's fainter than before, as if there was something between you and it.

Alton and Bubbles lead the way down the hallway and the others follow closely behind, the smooth stone seems to echo their every step.  With the lantern light shining bright, it reveals the hallway bends sharply to the right and seems to spiral downwards.  Whatever it was, it definately made it around the bend and down the spiralling descent and it's far enough down that Alton can no longer sense the tendrils of evil that cling to it.









*OOC:*


We've lost hafrogman.  Sorry for the delay, life is just too busy sometimes.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 4, 2005)

Alton stumbles a little, and stops, motioning the others close. He whispers softly to them.

"I've lost it - it's run ahead of us - and it's clear that this passage leads downwards. Maybe it isn't a way back to the surface - and maybe whatever it is we just met has gone to get reinforcements."

"Whatever this place is, it's well-worked stone, and chances are it's large - which means there's room for plenty of others like we just met. Do we want to keep going this way, or go back? The problem with going on is that whatever's in this section now knows we're coming. The problem with going back is that they may send a raiding party to attack us from behind."

"Unfortunately, our dependence on lights means that whatever that was has us at a disadvantage - it can see us coming from far off, while I can only sense them about 60 feet away. Still, that's something - and they may not know that I can do that."

"What do you want to do? If we do go on, we'd better have a plan worked out to deal with an ambush. And if we do go on, do you think somebody could bind my wounds, please?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 5, 2005)

Kiylea frowns, looking off into the darkness before them. "It seems like we're getting closer - I'd hate to turn back. But if just one of those things could give you such a nasty cut, we don't stand much of a chance against more. Maybe we should go see where that other tunnel leads. Bubbles could walk in front and you could be near the back keeping your... your eyes, or whatever, open to sense whether we were being sneaked up on."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 6, 2005)

It looks bad down there.  Erm Im goint to side with Kiylea. I think we should still make sure we have a way out before going too far down. I would hate to try and climb that chimney while we were being attacked. 
Eddie fights hard to keep the quaver from his voice. He lowers the bow to hide the shaking of his hands as the rush of adrenine fades.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 7, 2005)

Bubbles stays quiet during the conversation, her face a grim mask. Her eyes flash with anger as she considers Alton's wounds. "Can somone look at Alton?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 8, 2005)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> "Can somone look at Alton?"




"I think I can bandage him... but Clara hasn't really taught me a whole lot about healing." Kiylea glances over her shoulder. "Should we move away some?"


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 8, 2005)

Tarlonniel said:
			
		

> "Should we move away some?"




Bubbles shrugs. "No sneaky creature is getting past me," she says firmly. "I'll keep watch." She swings her short swords gently back and forth as she turns and faces the darkness.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 8, 2005)

"Right. Okay." The ranger nervously slips her pack off and begins digging through it, eventually finding the few strips of cloth she carries for cuts or scrapes. "Someone help me put these on." They seem entirely inadequate, but there's little else at hand.

OoC: Heal +3. Hoping for some aid anothers here!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 9, 2005)

Eddie will try and help, wrap bandages and such.  Im really better at taking skins off than keeping them on. If you were a dead squirrel this would be easier.   He will however pay close attention to what works and what doesn't hoping to pick up some techinques for later. 


OOC: Heal +1, I dont think a heal check will do anything here, but it looks like Eddie will drop a few skillpoints into the skill when he levels.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2005)

"Thank you. Yes, pull it tighter - I'll be OK. Maybe not quite that tight - I need to breathe. That's it. Now, can you help me get this armour back over my head. Ouch. Ah, great. Thank you very much."

Alton stands and flexes, winces a bit, and nods determinedly. "All right. That'll be fine. Now, do we go on, or go back and follow the original corridor? If we go back, I'm happy to bring up the rear and keep watch for our dark friend."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Oct 9, 2005)

Ringly bit his lip and tried to keep from saying anything. Naturally, there was nothing he wanted more than to go back to Amblestock and comfort himself in its relative security, but now, amongst his brethren, he fought to stifle that base survival instinct that stank of cowardly fear.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 17, 2005)

"On reflection, I think it might be better if we went back to the original corridor. I'll keep an eye open behind - but we might lull them into a false sense of security if we don't troop in where expected."

Alton stood up and nodded. "Let's go! The worst thing is just to sit here."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 17, 2005)

"Right. Shall I walk by you, Bubbles, or in the back with Alton?" Kiylea shrugs her pack on again and awaits orders, keeping her bow ready in one hand.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 17, 2005)

"I'd rather have you close by, Kiylea. With Alton watching the back, I think your bow would be most welcome if another one of those... things is around." Bubbles smiles at the brave young archer.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 23, 2005)

*OOC:*



Bump! Please don't let this thread die.

'N


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 25, 2005)

As the group turns and marches back for the orginal tunnel, Eddies mind drifts off into the past..
"Remember last year when that glowing dog ran throught the center of the Wintertide celebrataion?  it glowed like the the full moon! Im pretty sure that Perry and my brother Harrow were responsible, but how did they get it so bright? I bet they got something from either Clara or Wellsly Ironspoke but I dont know what.  Does anyone know?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 25, 2005)

The six of you turn about, making your way cautiously away from the descending spiral which the vicious attacker fled down.  For Alton the journey is made all the more uncomfortable by the searing pain in his side as his armor jostles from the movement, thankfully the dressing will hopefully stem any quick infection although he should wash the wound soon.

You return to the original junction where you had split off originally, the larger passage more comforting to your cautious manuevering.









*OOC:*


Do you continue further down the original passage?


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 27, 2005)

"What time do you think it is?"

Alton is finding it difficult to maintain his concentration - the pain from his wound is a continual distraction, and his armor feels so _heavy_.

"We need to go further, and check out this other corridor - but I'm going to have to wash and rebind this wound soon. I forgot about it the first time - shock, I suppose - but if it isn't clean, it could become infected ... and I won't be much use if I'm sick. I guess what I'm saying is, I wouldn't mind setting up camp early today."

He smiles weakly - not that anybody can really see, at the back of the party.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Oct 28, 2005)

"Well, I guess it couldn't hurt to well, you know, take a rest. We don't want to exacerbate that wound."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2005)

Bubbles looks a bit cranky at the thought of stopping, but Alton's expression brings concern welling up in her face. "You're right. We can't risk that wound getting any worse." She stands facing the direction they came, her swords still drawn. "I'll take first watch."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh common guys, just a little further?  If this leads out I would feel better about resting topside then down here.  If it doesn't then we can stop.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 29, 2005)

"Well, I don't have to stop right now." Alton is embarrassed that he's caused a fuss. "Just ... in a while."









*OOC:*



I can spot a DM hint with the best of them!


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 29, 2005)

"Yes, let's keep going. And if we can't find another way out, I think we should go back up. Spend the night outside. We'd barely have any lamp oil left in the morning if we stayed down here.... we wouldn't even know when morning was! And those things could attack us easily." Kiylea glances around uncomfortably at the darkness.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2005)

Bubbles seems relieved they aren't stopping. "Okay, Alton! Are you ready to go? Stay up front with me, Kiylea. Alton, watch our backs."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

Although you can't really imagine how long you've spent down here, it seems at once both a brief but protracted amount of time.  The six of you press onward along this main tunnel, in a way hoping for some relief from the pressing darkness beyond the lamplight.

But it doesn't come, for some indeterminate length of time you walk on in the darkness, perhaps ten minutes perhaps half an hour.  And there at the edge of the vision flickers what could only be the tell-tale signs of fatigue wearing upon your minds, but it is there for each of you.  A haze of blue and purple sifting in through the darkness ahead.

You stumble forward, almost hurridly, out of the tunnel, onto a ledge of flagstone overlooking a broad cavern.  Patches of bioluminescent fungi clinging to stalactites and stalagmites limn hazy shadows amongst their blue and purple glow.  Even stranger still are strange oxen-like creatures which lumber between the stalagmites and columns, grazing upon lichen and other fungus.  Although they seem to particularly avoid any glowing fungi.

The ledge is manufactured, extending perhaps fifteen feet to either side and fifteen feet from the mouth of the tunnel to where it ends, dropping off into the cavern.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2005)

"Put out the lantern, quickly," whispers Alton. "It will be a beacon to anyone or anything down here. Let's see if our eyes can adjust to the light from these fungi."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

Bubbles stares openly at the ox-like creatures and whispers. "Has anyone seen anything like that before?" She fingers the hilt of the well-crafted shortsword nevously. "If they are aggressive, we need to prepare for a charge."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 31, 2005)

Erm .. not unless they can fly.. a slight grin is flashed at Bubbles
Eddie will slide up to the edge of the platform, trying to remaing behind any cover he can find. 

_ they look like cattle, is there a heardsman about? _
How far down is the floor, and is there a path or ladder that allows access? 

OOC: Hide +11, MS +7


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Erm .. not unless they can fly.. a slight grin is flashed at Bubbles.




"Smart ass." Bubbles returns the grin. "We have to get across, right? That means getting closer to them."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Oct 31, 2005)

Kiylea gazes in awe at the scene, taking in beasts, moss, ledge, and cavern with the same reverent amazement. "Our gracious Lady! Clara will never believe me...." She glances around to see if any of that strange glowing fungus is within arm's reach, listening distractedly to the others' conversations. "They seem sort of like cattle," she muses, echoing Eddie's unspoken thought, thinking hard to recall anything else she might have seen or heard of such creatures. "Y'know... if we can't get down, this might not be a bad place to rest for awhile... we don't need the lamp so much in here..."

OoC: Knowledge (nature) +5, spot +4


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2005)

While Ringly snuffs the lantern at Alton's suggestion the six halflings are sunk into a moment of darkness as their eyes readjust to the odd ambient light generated by the fungi, about as bright as a full moon on a relatively clear night.

Eddie creeps forward to the edge of the ledge, keeping his body low as the entire ledge is smooth flagstone with no lip at the edge, he skirts along it from one end to the other.  He discovers what he can only judge to be a wooden platform, five feet square, powered by some sort of manual winch system in the far right corner of the ledge which would lower to cavern floor.  Looking over the edge, the cavern floor is about fifteen feet below, although he can't tell how it is supported from up here, but he does notice a ladder affixed to the ledge near the winch platform.

Kiylea looks around for some of the luminescent fungus but it seems the walls have been hewn by tools removing any growth of the stuff from the area around the ledge, although she does notice wall sconces with unlit torches left in them.  Her knowledge of subterranean fungus is essentially nothing, however it reminds her slightly of the slight shimmer some rarer varieties of Faerielichen has.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

"Be careful, Eddie! I'm not going down there to rescue you!" Bubbles smiles broadly, trying to lighten the mood of the group.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 1, 2005)

This is so cool... I agree Kiylea, this might not be a bad place to rest. 
Do you think those things are safe? Clara showed you how to deal with wild animals right? 

Eddie will go take a look at the wench, does it look like its in working condition?


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 1, 2005)

"Has anybody else noticed that those ... cattle ... are giving the glowing fungi a wide berth? Maybe we shouldn't touch it until we have a better idea of what it is."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 1, 2005)

"It's probably just not good for eating. If it was dangerous to touch I don't think the... the herdsman, or whatever, would let them wander around near it." Kiylea scoots a bit nearer to the edge. "They don't look like mean critters, but there's really no way of knowing. Can anyone see another way out of this place?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Eddie will go take a look at the wench, does it look like its in working condition?





The winch system seems fully functional, although it can only be operated from up on the ledge.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 4, 2005)

Alton looks around, then slings his pack quietly onto the ledge.

"Well, if we're going to rest here, I would suggest that we settle in and have something to eat. Cold rations, I think - we don't want to risk a fire being seen. Two sentries at a time - we need to keep an eye on the passageway we came down as well as this cavern. Hmm - I'm not sure how we measure the passage of time underground. Any ideas? Three hours per watch should be fine."

"Ringly, do you have any special requirements for ... er ... doing your magic? When would it suit you to take watch?"

"Since there are seven of us, one of us could rest the night through. Does anybody mind if I don't take a watch tonight? Adequate rest should help my wounds heal. If possible, I'd like to keep Father Alton's _poultice_ until we really need it."

Alton finishes this long speech and momentarily looks embarassed. Then he give a slight shrug, and listens to people's replies. He's starting to get the hang of addressing the practical issues without feeling self-conscious about it.

Assuming that the others are in agreement about stopping here, he will start to remove his armour and enlist Kiylea's aid in removing and replacing the bandage, making sure he washes the wound carefully with water from his water bottle.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 4, 2005)

Bubbles listens to Alton's thoughts carefully. _He's become the leader I knew he could be,_ she thinks. "Sounds like a good plan. I dunno about the timing, though. It'd be easier if we had a fire. You're sure we can't risk one?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a good plan. I dunno about the timing, though. It'd be easier if we had a fire. You're sure we can't risk one?"



"A fire would announce our presence to anyone - or anything - which is down here. I don't think it would be a good idea to take that risk until we have a better idea of just what's in the immediate vicinity. Don't forget, it's not just the light but the smell of smoke - which would be a dead giveaway down here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Jerran*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Since there are seven of us..."




Jerran counts everyone three times before addressing his companion.

"Alton? You OK. There are only six of us. Perhaps you are seeing double. But which one of us? Or perhaps you are referring to the fact that '*I*' am worth two of you. Now I know that you think really highly of me. But I'm just a regular guy you see."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 5, 2005)

Kiylea shrugs as she goes about helping Alton attend to his wound. "I can't see any way of keeping time. Maybe if we lit those torches, but I think you're right that fire would be a bad idea. Anyway we might need 'em later if our lamps run low."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 6, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jerran counts everyone three times before addressing his companion.
> 
> "Alton? You OK. There are only six of us. Perhaps you are seeing double. But which one of us? Or perhaps you are referring to the fact that '*I*' am worth two of you. Now I know that you think really highly of me. But I'm just a regular guy you see."



Alton's eyes widen in disbelief as he takes in the truth of Jerran's comment. He shakes his head and mutters, "I must be groggier than I thought."

Then he grins at Jerran and says, "Of course, it must be that you loom large in our company. And since you are worth two of me, does that mean you're going to stand a double watch?"

He chuckles again, and says, "OK, in that case, bags first watch!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Jerran*

As Alton has quickly caught him in his jest, Jerran stutters his answer.

"O..O..Of c..c..co..course. I'll take first watch alone. Seeing as you are in no shape to stand guard. You're probably used to sleeping a long time any way. We all know you could use your beauty sleep."

He turns and winks at Bubbles.

_'I wish I was home in my bed just about now.'_


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> _'I wish I was home in my bed just about now.'_




"But then you would be all alone!" Bubbles says with wide, innocent eyes, just a hint of mockery creeping into her voice.

"I'll help with your watch, Jerran." She finally sheaths her swords, stretching her shoulders before looking around for a point to take watch. "It'll be a long while before I can sleep, anyhow."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 8, 2005)

mmm, sleep. you can wake me up when you get tired 'kay? 
with a big yawn Eddie will start spreading out blankets.  Nodding at the little platform. That can take us down to the floor, when we are ready.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 8, 2005)

*OOC:*



Hmm, I think there might be a little cultural confusion here. "Bags" first watch means to lay claim to it. In other words, Alton got in first with a claim to the easy watch period.






"Ah, no, as you rightly pointed out, there _are_ six of us, which is two per watch. And even if I can't count, I can still keep my eyes open for an hour or so longer. So I don't mind who stands first watch with me - but I _will_ be pulling my weight here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jerran*

"Uh! OK. Alton, you and Bubbles can take first watch. I'll take last watch then."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

With the order of watch sorted out the six of you plan for a cold dinner and a long night, although you couldn't tell if it were night or day down here anyways.  The hazy glow from the luminescent fungi creates an odd mood, as if you were sleeping outdoors on a moonlit night, yet the looming darkness overhead is far from the comforting constellations of the nightsky.

Each watch passes tolerably, although the occasional sounds from the creatures farther along in the cavern causes each of you to jump at least once or twice.  Sleep is light and troubled for those who manage it, although Alton is for once the exception, sleeping heavily as his body recovers from the shock.  Most of you haven't slept away from home in a long time, at least without an older person to give you some comfort as to your safety, your safety is in the hands of your peers down here.

After an indeterminate yet suitable time on watch, Ringly and Jerran rouse their companions from their slumber.  Alton with Kiylea's help examines the wound in his side, which looks relatively better than yesterday, they rebandage it and the grumbling of Eddie's stomach is the tell-tale sign for breakfast.









*OOC:*


Ringly, let me know what spells you are preparing.  Anyone who has taken damage heals the appropriate 1 damage from a night's rest.  Plans for the "day"?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jerran*

Jerran stretches.

"I wonder if we could grab some of that glowing stuff and wrap it around a stick or something. It might help us conserve our dwindling light sources. I wonder how long it would last..."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 8, 2005)

"Not terribly long, I'd think," Kiylea replies with a yawn. "But it's still a good idea. We might as well try it if we can." She reaches out some rations from her pack and begins breakfast. "Should a few of us maybe climb down there and have a look around?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 9, 2005)

"Would you climb down, or use the platform? It could be noisy, I guess - can anybody tell if it would be or not?"

"I think we should go down and search around - if there's any traffic through here, we're too exposed. I'm going to search for evil once I get down there."

"By the way, how much food does everybody have? I've got enough left for four days."


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 9, 2005)

"I have enough for today and tomorrow. After that..." the little ranger shrugs. "But we won't be down here that long, will we? Our lamps won't last for one thing." She gets up and wanders over to see the winch for herself. "Hmmm. Sure looks noisy to me. I'd rather use the ladder."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 10, 2005)

*OOC:*



Whoops, missed the reference to the ladder. I thought you were suggesting scaling the wall! Bad memories of the last time we tried that!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

With a bit of examination Ringly determines that the platform seems quite functional and stable, although it would most likely create some noise when operated, but most likely not incredibly loud, just the slight shifting of gears, pulleys and ropes..


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 11, 2005)

Eddie stretches - and smiles, camping out with a warm pile of friends is a lot better than sleeping alone under a bush.  He smoothes his scraggled hair and puts on some of this studded armor, stringing his bow and testing its pull.  He will offer to help with others armor as well. 

Im, uh kinda out of food.  But maybe there are some morells or sweet puffballs growing in the cavern.  Ill check if there is anything eddible when we get down there. The ladder would be the quietest way down.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2005)

Bubbles concentrates on getting every one's gear together, making certain nothing is left behind. "I'm out of food as well." She rubs her stomach. "Best we get moving, I think."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I'm out of food as well." She rubs her stomach. "Best we get moving, I think."



"Well, wait a minute - just how much do we have in the way of rations? Between us, Kiylea and I have enough rations for six days - or one day for the six of us. What about you, Ringly? Jerran? Once we know that, we'll know just how long we can afford to stay down here."

"One other question, I guess, is whether we could live off the land? Kiylea? What do you think?"


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 12, 2005)

Kiylea tilts her head at Alton for a moment, puzzled. "Do you mean down here or up there? Here it looks pretty impossible. I'm not sure we should try eating that moss stuff. There - well, I couldn't gather enough food for all of us. Not by myself. And it would take quite a bit of time." She glances down at the herd below. "But at least there's water nearby, or should be, for those things."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2005)

*OOC:*


What have you decided to do?  I'd like to move along.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What have you decided to do?  I'd like to move along.



"Well, let's climb down and look around. Once Jerran and Ringly have checked their packs, we can work out how long we can afford to stay down here, but we have at least a day up our sleeves. Let's eat and then go!" Matching actions to words, Alton digs out a pack of food and shares it around, then packs up briskly, puts on his armour again and moves off.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 17, 2005)

Eddie will cover the first people down the ladder with his bow, watching the beasts for hositlity before sliding down himself.  He will poke about to see if any of the fungus would be good (or at least fun) to eat. (OOC: survival +3)


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 22, 2005)

"Let me go first - I might be able to deal with those things better if they get upset." Kiylea finishes her meal and moves to the top of the ladder, peering over for a few seconds before starting her descent. Upon reaching 'ground' level she eyes the nearest beast cautiously to see if it displays any unease at her presence.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

Bubbles stays put until she is called for, ready to leap down onto the back of a cave ox if the beasts attack. She draws her swords with a slow, deliberate motion. "Be careful, Kiylea. I can't lose you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Jerran*

"I do not have any food with me. Anybody see a tavern while we've been down here?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 30, 2005)

"Hmm, with mushroom ale and nice, thick steaks! Hard tack, anyone?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Jerran*

"At this point I would take any ale I could get." His mouth starts to water. "And steak..." He shutters. "How long do we have to stay down here anyway? Don't we need to return to town for more suppies? A well supplied adventurer is a happy adventurer, I always say." _Well from now on I'll always say it, at least._


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2005)

With the rest of the party on high alert for the potential danger of the oxen creatures, Kiylea clambers down the ladder, a far easier climb than the chute they had to navigate the day before.  Most of the oxen creatures keep their distance, shying away from the halfling without even lifting their heads from grazing.  Their unease seems little more than a natural predilection to be left alone at the moment.  The closest one is probably thirty feet away.

The cavern floor is unworked except around the area where the platform would lower down to, there it is leveled and raised slightly.

Eddie in his scrubbing scratches something green and fuzzy off of the rockface and gives it a whiff, smells like... dirt.  Perhaps it's edible.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 30, 2005)

Alton opens his senses to the Goddess, searching for evil.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Nov 30, 2005)

"It's all right," Kiylea calls up softly. "Everyone can come down." While waiting for the others to arrive, she scans the cavern from this new vantage point, trying to discern any kind of exit.

OoC: Spot +4 (taking 10 or 20, if possible)


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 1, 2005)

Descending as quickly and quietly as he can, Alton once again scans the immediate surroundings for any threat to them.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 1, 2005)

Eddie will give the substance and experimental lick - *Hwwk Pthuu* _ "Nope thats just dirt, I should leave the nature stuff to Kiylea" _ he blushes and looks around in embaressment to see if anyone caught him.  

He will take another look at the ox things   "Well they don't look tainted. "  and moving over to Kiylea  "it was brave of you to go first, I had almost forgotten about the taint. " he smiles in relief.   Eddie will stay with the group, and crane his head around the cavern for exits or water.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 1, 2005)

From the floor level of the cavern it's actually harder to discern your surroundings than from above as the floor skews up and down throughout, it's uneven surface additional broken by stalagmites rising up from the floor.  Perhaps if you ascended to one of the higher points on the floor closer to the center then you might be able to locate an exit, although the odd light from the fungus doesn't illuminate incredibly well.

Alton's supernatural senses do not detect any sort of evil taint.


----------



## Tarlonniel (Dec 1, 2005)

Kiylea smiles at Eddie and shrugs. "It wasn't really very brave. They look like normal critters; that pig didn't." She grimaces a bit at the memory. "If they were tainted I would've noticed, I think. But they must get water from somewhere... C'mon, let's go climb up that rock in the middle and look around!"


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 2, 2005)

"You lead, Kiylea. I'll bring up the rear."

Alton is clearly less comfortable in this portion of the Lady's creation than in the forests and fields aboveground!


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

*Where We Last Left Our Heroes*

Ducked behind a shield of stalagmites, Kiylea has warned her companions of something on the cave wall to the right of the supposed tunnel, about thirty feet away.  Purportedly something with eyes and something metal, about ten or fifteen feet off of the floor.

Alton's divine sense has revealed nothing out of the ordinary in that direction, although the dense rock may be obscuring the Lady's Sight.

The supposed tunnel entrance is about forty-five feet away, although the odd fungi-luminescence leaves much to be revealed at this distance.


----------



## Boddynock (May 14, 2006)

_"So what are we going to do?"_ whispers Alton. _"Whatever or whoever it is, it clearly has a line of escape, which means that by the time we could get to it - anybody fancy climbing that wall? - it could be long gone. That is, if it didn't decide to try and pick us off while we were climbing."_

_"Besides, we don't actually know that it is evil - I'm not sensing anything - and attacking a sentry doing his duty wouldn't be very popular with whoever is down here. Is there some way we can sneak up and subdue it, then tie it up and speak with it?"_


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

Jerran shrugs.

"Right, cause sneaking up on a sentry, beating him and then tying him up is so much better than just attacking.  Perhaps we could try the talking first.  Odds are whatever it is knows we're here already.  Perhaps I should just go over and say hello. . . and then I could try and sell it some better real estate."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 15, 2006)

erm... I might be able to um.. get close enough to it to get the jump on it with my bow, but there is no way I could get up that wall fast enough.  Sorry guys.  Anyway its prolly just another of those things that hurt us and ran away yesterday.  We should get it before it gets us. 

OOC: Is there a way to get close without being seen?  (like backing off 100' and sliding along the wall to get under it)


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2006)

Eddie: You imagine you could back away and circle around using the odd shadows from the bio-luminescence to conceal your approach, however it would be a very slow approach since you cannot see very well in the poor light.

Ringly pipes up, "I... uh, might be able to knock it out if I can get close enough.  The spell that failed on the boar, well maybe it'd work against whatever this is."


----------



## Slippshade (May 16, 2006)

"Good Idea Ringly."  Bubbles whispered hoping whatever it was that the group had seen was still where Ringly could get to it.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2006)

Jerran rolls his eyes somewhat at everyone else's bloodthirsty approach to meeting new people.  Oh well, at least if it's just Ringly's spell there was little chance of actual combat.  Still, it's not very friendly.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 17, 2006)

Okay Ill go as back up Rigley then, let me know if I need to shoot him. erm  a sign with finger and thumb, k'?  Just give me a little bit to get there. If we decide on not killing him just make the sign upside down. 

OOC: Hide +11, MS +7


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

Ringly nods tentatively to Eddie, a look of apprehension on his face.  Gathering his will about him, Ringly steels himself and the two of them disappear into the mottled shadows.  Ringly (MS 6, Hide 18) Eddie (Hide 14,  MS 27)  In the darkness you can hear Ringly struggling to make his way, it's as if any attempt to conceal his movement is amplified by the caves.

The two of you circle around, taking your time to reach the spot which Kiylea had pointed out.  You are about fifteen feet off to the right of that spot, when you can make out a slight ledge fifteen or twenty feet up.  You cannot however see anything over the ledge.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2006)

Eddie, looking up carefully waves his hand to signial his companions, looks up and shrugs, shaking his head.  he will then slide back into the shadows.


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

*All*
The rest of you can make out the dim-outline of Eddie waving back at the party, Ringly however is hidden by the shadowy light.

*Eddie & Ringly*
Ringly looks cautiously up at the ledge of rock, "I don't like this.  Maybe we should move," he says with worry in his voice.


----------



## hafrogman (May 30, 2006)

Jerran sighs with impatience . . . taps his fingers against his thigh and once again considers just calling out a greeting to whatever's up there.  Maybe it's friendly.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

*paging players of HQ, paging players of HQ; this is your DM speaking, get back to the game*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 1, 2006)

Alton sighs in exasperation at Eddie's signal. "This is getting us nowhere. Look, why don't we try moving over to that wall and sneaking underneath the lookout to the passageway? At any rate, if I get closer, I can try again to discern whether or not it's evil."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Kiylea nods, "I'll take up the rear, you two move on around to meet up with Eddie and Ringly."

The three of you move surreptiously in a wide arc to meet up with Eddie and Ringly.  Ringly is wringing his hands with the characteristic nervousness he exhibits, throwing occasional glance up towards the ledge.

Alton's supernatural sight however does not glean anything unnatural from this vantage point, it is but stone here.

You are all about twenty or thirty feet from the tunnel that Alton had noticed earlier, and you can all now make out the darkness of continuing space in contrast to the solidity of the cavern walls.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

Jerran waves the others back behind cover.  Impatient with all this sneaking, he gives in to his impulsiveness and calls out.

"Hello?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 1, 2006)

Watching Jerran wave them back with a sense of impending disaster - a sense that Alton has whenever he watches Jerran embark on a course of independent action - Alton is really not at all surprised that the bard has decided to have elevenses with _whatever_ is up there. Well, now they can only wait and see.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 2, 2006)

Eddie will Siddle back into the shadows and knock hisbow.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 5, 2006)

Bubbles had just popped out of cover when Jerran waved them back.  She figured the figure had already seen them so hiding was beginning to be kind of rediculous but she made herself scarce all the same.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

The utter silence of the darkness looms around you, whatever Kiylea saw doesn't seem to be there anymore.  Kiylea glares for a moment at Jerran, then giggles lightly, "I was probably just imagining something.  Shall we continue?"

Ringly however is unconvinced and remains nervous, casting glances up at the ledge every once in a while.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> The utter silence of the darkness looms around you, whatever Kiylea saw doesn't seem to be there anymore.  Kiylea glares for a moment at Jerran, then giggles lightly, "I was probably just imagining something.  Shall we continue?"



The paladin looks at Kiylea thoughtfully, then shakes his head. "I doubt it. Your sense are too sharp to be fooled easily - even down here. Eddie, can you climb up to that ledge? If there's a tunnel there, we may be able to follow on behind the sentry - if that's what it was - and make our way into the interior of what lies ahead with more stealth. Check for traps, though - that thing may have covered its retreat."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerran shakes his head ruefully as he lets out a held breath.

"I still think you're all making far too much out of this.  There could have been something there, but we have no idea if it wanted to hurt us at all.  At least until you all decided to jump it.  And if there was something, it's gone.  Probably more afraid of us than we are of it.  I know it's dangerous down here, and I know you're all more than a little frightened.  I am too, but we cannot all go jumping at shadows.  That will get us nowhere.  Go on Eddie, let's see what's up there after all this."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

*OOC:*


I haven't seen EvilHalfling around for a bit so I'm NPCing Eddie for the moment (three NPC's and three PC's, this is out of hand.







Eddie looks at the daunting cave wall which slopes over them slightly before it reaches the ledge a good fifteen feet up.  "I don't know, I was never good at climbing."

"I'll give it a go, it's not a tree, but it shouldn't be too bad."  Kiylea braces herself and searches about for something to start up with, but after a few failed scrambling attempts at handholds she sighs.  "It's just no good, with the overhang and lack of handholds, well, I doubt any of us could climb it." Climbing the cavern wall (1d20+5=8) vs. DC 25


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 8, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "It's just no good, with the overhang and lack of handholds, well, I doubt any of us could climb it."



"Then let's go on - carefully!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ringly nods, "Y-yes, let's go on." He looks at the spot again, nervously _<Kiylea wouldn't have said anything if nothing was there>_, "Go ahead, Alton."


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 12, 2006)

Bubbles just shook her head as Jerran and Alton butted heads again.  Unfortunetly as far as she could tell they were both right.  Could they really take the chance to converse with anything down here after they had been attacked once already?  But if Alton hadn't detected the presence of evil then should they just attack something our of fear.  Thinking about the dilemma to herself she decided that while Jerran's stance was ethically correct, she would much rather knock the being unconcious first then talk to it when it wakes up.  It would be safer that way....and did she just call Jerran ethical!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

*OOC:*


Party order?  Heading to the tunnel entrance?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 14, 2006)

"Eddie, why don't you come up front with me.  We'll need your eyes.  Kiylea you come after so you can use your bow if need be.  Alton and Ringly after and Jerran in the back to make sure we aren't being followed."   The girl suggested.  She figured Alton may have a problem with this.  He wanted to be in front, but sometimes it was best if a leader wasn't the first to face danger.

_Leader?_  She thought to herself. _But why not him. none of you really know what you're doing and he seems to be able to tell when those infernal creatures are about._

Bubbles wasn't a leader, or at least not a tactician.

To be honest Bubbles was scared.  She would be crazy not too.  This wasn't acting out  Ringold vs. the goblin hordes with her friends.  They could get hurt as Alton already was and the thought of losing any of her friends terrified her.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 15, 2006)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> "Eddie, why don't you come up front with me.  We'll need your eyes.  Kiylea you come after so you can use your bow if need be.  Alton and Ringly after and Jerran in the back to make sure we aren't being followed."



Alton opened his mouth to argue, then closed it again. _She's right_, he thought. _With this wound, I'm not the best fighter here. Bubbles is the best person for the front rank, and Kiylea needs to be in the second row. But I need to be able to step up if necessary. Eddie's not as handy in a fight as I am, even when I'm wounded. And the closer to the front I am, the more warning we have of any evil ahead._

_Maybe I should use Father Alton's poultice? No, he said to use it sparingly. Time enough, if we get into another fight. Still, perhaps Jerran should be in the middle of the party, ready to use it if necessary. Oh, that's no good - because then we'd need Eddie or Kiylea at the back. Oh, Lady, my head hurts. I think it would be better if Eddie brought up the rear with Ringly ... Ah, I'm going round in circles. Just leave it at Bubbles' suggestion._

Not wanting to cause further tension, Alton supports Bubbles' plan. "That sounds good, Bubbles. I'll stay in the middle rank with Kiylea, and Jerran and Ringly can bring up the rear. But I'll be ready to move up if we run into trouble!"


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 15, 2006)

Bubbles smiled at Alton in a way that was clearly thanking him for not fighting her on the subject.  She knew he wouldn't be happy with Eddie up front, but one thing Bubbles had learned about herself iwas that she isn't the most observant of people and Eddie and Kiylea's eyesight was much better at picking up subtle movements in these caves than her own.  If fighting started she would step in front of the younger Eddie to protect him.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

Jerran shrugs.

"Alright, if we're going to get going, let's get going.  We've already wasted enough time here."

He bows deeply towards Bubbles.

"Lead on."


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 21, 2006)

"Lets go Eddie."  Bubbles said and tried to reassure the young man with a smile.  She knew he could be a little skittish.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2006)

Kiylea smiles slightly as she watches Bubbles take control of the situation.  She was more of a leader than she gave herself credit for.  Kiylea was thankful for that, since she had no inclination to take charge of the situation.  Restless but quiet by nature, Kiylea preferred to lend support rather than assume leadership.  Fortunately, Bubbles was good at it.

Not willing to dismiss anything that seems even a bit out of the ordinary, Kiylea lets her eyes sweep the cave.  She plans to inform her friends of the first sign of something amiss.  She grips her shortbow tightly in her left hand, an arrow nocked and pointed at the ground in front of her.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2006)

_<It's dark there. It's dark here. I'm not sure we're old enough for this. If we died, would anyone find our bodies?>_ Ringly keeps to himself as he follows the group, going over and over his spells in his head. _<Is that any useful? Hm. How about... well...>_


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 1, 2006)

The six of you set out, sidling along the edge of the wall towards the tunnel.  The sounds of your gear echo away and return with disturbing changes.

In the lead Eddie and Bubbles follow the wall as it curves in towards what must be tunnel until they come upon a crudely constructed fence about three feet in height.  It seems like it is made to keep the oxen-like creatures out of the tunnel.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerran looks over the crude fence curiously.

"Well, someone lives down here that's smarter than our boar.  Hopefully smart enough to avoid the same fate, too."


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 4, 2006)

Alton frowns. "Smarter doesn't necessarily mean more friendly. Stay sharp!"

He clambers over the fence. "Let's go!"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Alton clambers through the face, as it is easily spaced large enough for the halflings to climb through, much easier than going over it.  The ground he is on is worked and slopes downwards into the darkness at a very gentle grade.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 5, 2006)

Jerran shrugs at Alton's admonishment.  This whole escapade seemed to be getting worse by the minutes.  Really it had been going downhill for days.  First Kiylea nearly bought the farm back with the boar, and now here they were, Yondalla only knows how deep underground, and his normally level headed friends seemed to be getting more and more short tempered.

Jerran could tell something was wrong when HE was the responsible one of the group.  Still, little to be done about it now.  Perhaps if he stays close he can prevent the over-ambitious Alton from doing anything dangerous.

Squeezing through the gaps in the fence, he sets off behind their intrepid leader, peering off into the darkness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ringly also goes through the fence, then he pauses to look at the actual fence. What could have made such a thing in the middle of nowhere? He looks at the construction for clues, and then moves onward.

OoC: K(engineering) +5


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2006)

After studying the fence for a moment, wondering who or what constructed it, Kiylea shrugs and squeezes through the narrow gap to follow the others.  The downward slope of the passage beyond the fence worries her a bit.  She pushes the ill feelings aside and continues on beyond the fence, gripping her bow even tighter than before.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2006)

Ringly examines the fence.  It is a split-rail construction fence of old weathered timbers which has about three zig-zags making it about eighteen feet across the tunnel opening.  Sturdy enough to keep the oxen-type creatures from easily knocking it over, and obviously strong enough for Alton and the others to climb on it.  It could very easily be built by anyone who had seen a cow pasture with fencing, as it is very common.

As you begin to make your way down the tunnel you are quickly entombed in the darkness, there seems to be little of the bioluminescent moss in this section, although a slight breeze ruffles your clothes as it pulls down into the darkness of the tunnel.

Far ahead there seems to be the muffled murmer of activity echoing towards you.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 6, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> As you begin to make your way down the tunnel you are quickly entombed in the darkness, there seems to be little of the bioluminescent moss in this section, although a slight breeze ruffles your clothes as it pulls down into the darkness of the tunnel.
> 
> Far ahead there seems to be the muffled murmur of activity echoing towards you.



"Eddie, Kiylea," whispers Alton, "can you scout ahead? Be careful - and quiet! Let us know what you find."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2006)

Kiylea nods at Alton, apprehension momentarily replaced by curiousity.  "I guess so."  She turns to Eddie.  "You coming?"  She takes the lead, heading down the passage, making her way quietly from shadow to shadow.

OOC: Move Silently +7 and Hide +9


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2006)

Bubbles hunkers down with the rest of her friends and watches Eddie and Kiylea move off into the darkness.  She keeps her body coiled, ready to spring forward if there is any indication of danger.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ringly's eyes grow wide as Eddie and Kiylea agree to go off into the darkness. _<Wow, that's got to be scary. Hope they don't die. They're useful.>_ But he shakes that thought from his head. _<I mean, they're good people, aren't they? We're all trying to help a situation larger than ourselves.>_


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2006)

*Eddie and Kiylea*
You make your way slowly down the dark corridor, being unable to see you follow the right hand wall down the gentle grade.  The corridor seems to curve gradually to the right as it descends, ahead in the darkness you can make out the blurriness of light ahead.  The progress is however slow and not particularly quiet as you cannot even see where you are stepping.

Another three or four minutes and the tunnel spills out out into another cave, however this one is worked and supported by crude stone and beam buttressing.  What is alarming however is that spreading off to both sides are two open-air forges with the left seemingly in use for weapons and the right for armor, another section appears to be used for tanning leather.  The dull light radiates out from the glowing coals of the two forges amid a few burnt down torches.  The smell of grime mixed with the acrid sulphuric air forces you to shield your nose and eyes.  Oddly, there is no one of any sort in this area at the moment, although you can hear the dull murmer of activity coming from an opening at the far left corner of the cave.

*The Others*
You wait patiently at the top of the dark tunnel as Eddie and Kiylea move off into the darkness, occasionally you can hear one of the two shuffling in the darkness ahead until they have gone too far for your ears to pick anything up.  You wait.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah, Ferrix, you forgot to put the entries in sblocks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Ah, Ferrix, you forgot to put the entries in sblocks.




Wasn't an accident.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wasn't an accident.



OK.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2006)

Alton shifts his weight backwards and forwards, trying to find a position where his side does not ache so much. Again he considers using Father Alton's _poultice_ and again he decides to wait.

Waiting in this darkness is not easy. He'd much rather be facing an enemy he can see, in a battle which was straightforward and clear. _"Jerran's right, of course. We don't know that those we encounter here are the enemy. We just have to be careful - and prepared."_

"I hope they'll be all right." This is said quietly, not to anyone in particular.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 13, 2006)

Happy to once again be in an area that has at least a little light, Kiylea breathes a quiet sigh of relief.  The darkness in the tunnel was so complete that she likened it to the nighttime sky without moon or stars.  She had no idea what was going on down here in the depths but it was making her nervous all the same.  "I think this is far enough without at least reporting back to the others," Kiylea whispers to Eddie, not really relishing the idea of traversing the darkened tunnel again.  "Let's go back and let them know about this place before we do anything else."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Eddie nods his agreement eagerly, he didn't seem too happy with this discovery since the last time they smelled that the sulphuric acrid air it was coming from the boar which gored Kiylea.

Feeling your way back through the darkness you emerge to see Alton waiting anxiously along with the others near the mouth of the tunnel, the eerie purple luminescence casting odd shadows.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 14, 2006)

Back with the others, Kiylea breathes a quiet sigh of relief.  "There's a big cavern at the end of that tunnel," she whispers to her companions,  "created of worked stone, with stone support structures.  Two pretty big forges are in there, for making weapons and armor.  Both seem to be in current use, or at least have been used recently.  On the far side of the cavern there's another opening.  Eddie and I heard voices coming from there.  Couldn't make out what they were saying though."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

_<Well, they didn't die. That's a good sign, right?>_ Ringly nods, showing a sign of slight relief. _<Hopefully these more "intelligent" creatures will be able to give us some information. Surely they won't be too bright, but that doesn't make them useless. Either way, it'd be nice to see something less scary than ... well, this.>_

When the others forge on, Ringly closely follows. The worst thing to would be to be left alone in here.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2006)

"Do we move down and explore? And when we meet with the others, do we try to negotiate?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 18, 2006)

"Yes, lets continue on.  Eddie and I only returned because we didn't want to get too much farther away from all of you," Kiylea says quietly.  "As for negotiations, that's up to the rest of you.  Negotiation is not my area."

That said, Kiylea starts slowly down into the darkened tunnel again.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Jerran nods.

"Yes, lets push forward.  We can see what kind of reaction we get from the locals.  Who knows if we'll even be able to understand each other, but we shouldn't throw away a chance to communicate."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

The six of you feel your way slowly through the darkness, keeping to the wall on your right.  For a couple of minutes it is heavy breathing, the occasional stumble and clank of armor or gear until you emerge out into a second cavern.

The cave is worked and supported by crude stone and beam buttressing. Two open-air forges sit on the either flank of the cave, the left surrounded by a series of crude but still dangerous weapons and the right for armor, another section appears to be used for tanning leather. The dull light radiates out from the glowing coals of the two forges amid a few burnt down torches. The smell of grime mixed with the acrid sulphuric air forces you to shield your nose and eyes.

The last time you held that smell in your nose was when you encountered the boar, something you don't particularly care to remember.

From the far end of the cave the murmer of what must be chanting in some unknown tongue grows louder and louder, creating an eerie ambiance to accompany the dull reddish glow and the acrid smell.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 20, 2006)

"I remember that smell," Alton says grimly.

He takes a tighter grip on his weapon, then moves slowly towards the chanting. As he does so, he scans the area for any signs of evil.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "I remember that smell," Alton says grimly.
> 
> He takes a tighter grip on his weapon, then moves slowly towards the chanting. As he does so, he scans the area for any signs of evil.




Nothing in the immediate area bears the taint of evil.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 21, 2006)

Kiylea grips her bow tighter, an arrow nocked and ready.  A chill runs down her spine as she listens to the chanting.  She begins creeping slowly forward with the others towards the sounds of the chanting.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2006)

The party creeps forward through the eeriely vacant cave, the unattended forges and low burning torches cause your shadows to creep and twist alongside you.  Up ahead the chanting is still muffled, but grows louder.  Another fifty feet and the cave sweeps down to an end except for a tall crevice like opening that hooks off the right from where the sound is coming.

Poking your head around the corner, the crevice extends in a sweeping curve back away from the last cave.  Whatever is causing the sound is echoing off of the walls making it hard to truly discern its location at this point.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 25, 2006)

"Let's keep going. Quietly. And keep your eyes well and truly open. I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2006)

Kiylea nods and presses on, her bow held at the ready in front of her.  She sincerely hopes she won't have to use it but isn't counting on that to be the case.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


Anyone else around?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


nobody here but us chickens







Jerran sneaks forwards with Alton and Kiylea.  He sharpens his ears to the chanting to try and pick out the sound from the echoes, to see if he can decipher any meaning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

*OOC:*


Nobody here but us potatoes







_<You don't have to tell me to be quiet... I don't want to alert anything of my presence before I have to...>_ Ringly moves slowly with the group, trying not to mess anything up. He was worried he'd have to use his arcane ability. That meant trouble.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

The chanting grows in intensity as they move down the curving crevice.  It is in a strange and guttural tongue, one that none of you recognize.  Kiylea and Alton in the lead, they round a bend and the natural crevice ends in a chimney disappearing upwards into darkness.  Two worked tunnels, one leading along the slow curving path they've been treading and the other jutting off to the right, have been cut into the stone and the chanting echoes out of both of them.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2006)

Alton looks at Kiylea, points to the two tunnels, and raises his hands, palms up, in a question. Unless she responds, he shrugs, points straight ahead and moves forward, following the original tunnel.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2006)

Kiylea shrugs and nods in agreement, following Alton forward along the original tunnel.  She grips her bow tighter, eyes constantly scanning ahead of the group for any signs of danger.  She passes the passage to the right cautiously, peering into the darkness as she goes.  If nothing dangerous appears, she turns her attention back to the direction they are moving, looking back briefly to make sure the rest of her companions are following.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2006)

Jerran briefly considers saying something as the group pauses yet again, but the chambers echo quite a bit, and who knows how far the sound could travel.  When Alton and Kiylea make up their minds he wordlessly follows yet again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

This isn't Ringly's forte, and he knows it. He assumes everyone else knows it, too, so he just stays quiet and follows. _<I'd rather be _farther_ from these sounds...>_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

Continuing forward the chanting grows quite loud and a dull purple red light starts to filter into the now dim tunnel, apparently whatever lives down here doesn't need torches to see.  The tunnel widens into a large egg-like natural chamber which is set lower into the earth.  You can't yet tell what is making the light or see anything down below, but whatever it is they are casting odd shadows up across the far wall.

You would have to advance to the edge of the chamber to probably see down into it.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 9, 2006)

Alton beckons Eddie forward. "Eddie," he breathes in the young rogue's ear, "you're better at this than I am. Have a look through there - but stay hidden."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2006)

Kiylea stands near Alton, bow held at the ready.  She stands just far enough back from the edge of the chamber so as not to be seen by anything within but prepared to fire on anything hostile appearing at the opening.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 3, 2006)

Ringly stayed near the middle of the group, eyes darting back and forth looking for hidden dangers. His head was filled with the knowledge of tomes, and these things came to mind; physiology – smashed bones, broken tendons, severed arteries, burned hair and skin. _The Plight of Adventurers_, Jacob Thridtz. And many other things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

The concern in Edward's eyes obscured in the low light as he looks from ally to ally. He eventually nods and moves forward to try to get a look at the display ahead, creeping and silently as possible, and trying to stay out of sight.


----------

